# How many cars ahve you owned? How many VW's?



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*How many cars have you owned? How many VW's?*

EDIT I see some of the picture links are broken, and I needed to add a couple cars tot he list. I'll try and fix the pic links and update the others with pics soon.

I buy cars quite often. If i see a good deal I grab it and sell it, or drive it for a while, then sell it.
I've owned 7 cars, 9 motorcycles, and 1 tent trailer.
Of those 97 cars, 43 have been vw's








It's a sickness, I know








Here's my list in no particular order (I may have forgot a few... it happens) (btw, I'm 36, got my first car at 12, and it was a bug)
Motorcycles
82 Tomos 50cc scooter
78 Honda 50 Minitrail
79 Yamaha 400 single dirt bike
84 Honda CB650
85 Suzuki GS450
86 Honda CM450T
and 3 3-wheelers that i only had for a weekend
85 Suzuki GS500es
Cars
68 bug
64 bug
72 beetle
71 beetle
80 Ford Fiesta
74 Scirocco
84 Rabbit 4dr
83 buick Regal
89 Nissan p-up
81 Subaru wagon
74 toyota corolla (the Super-Turd cuz it was brown)
85 Toyota MR2
89 Scirocco
85 Blazer
69 Blazer on a 79 frame with 44's
72 Datsun 510 4dr (Muscle Car Killer)
89 Accord
81 rabbit Diesel
82 rabbit 2dr
90 VW Fox 3dr
78 Datsun King cab
8? toyota Starlet (autocross MONSTER! not)
66 Chevelle wagon
79 pinto (46k original miles, 302, 5sp, leather interior, canary yellow)
89 Jeep Cherokee
71 Datsun 510 wagon
79 Datsun B210
76 Porsche 914
81 Rabbit 4dr
84 Rabbit 4dr
7? Fiat 128
(these are within the last 5 years and are in order)
84 Accord 
68 Bug
78 Dodge Aspen Wagon
89 Plymouth Sundance
66 Barracuda
66 Plymouth valiant
94 Golf 4dr
89 Jetta Gli
87 Jetta Gli
85 CRX
82 Corolla TE72 SR5 1.8
89 Civic Si
74 corolla
78 corolla
89 subaru Justy
88 Plymouth voyager
89 Acura Integra
79 Rabbit
80 Rabbit
66 chrysler Newport
84 Jetta Gli
89 s-10 p-up
81 2dr rabbit
81 4dr rabbit
87 golf
78 rabbit
80 caddy
91 golf
87 Gti
89 2L Gti
04 Dakota
85 Cabby
89 4dr Wolfie
77 2dr bunny
91 Passat Gl
72 Chev C10 LWB
90 Legacy AWD Sedan
86 Reliant
89 Civic 4dr
89 nissan p-up
90 Jeep cherokee 4.0 5sp
89 Gti
81 corolla TE72
86 2dr Golf Diesel
93 Wrangler
03 Saturn Vue 
01 Jetta GLS ------- Gave to my mom
80 2dr bunny
89 2L Gti
93 Golf
85 Jetta
87 Cabriolet
91 Accord Wagon
76 2dr Swallowtail
81 Caddy
89 Nissan x-cab 4x4
80 Bronco (429, c6, 6", 35"s)
92 Mazda B2200 (slammed on 17" escalades......don't ask)
93 Legacy L awd wagon
89 Jeep Cherokee
87 Jetta (94k original <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> )
91 8v GTi
86 Ford F150
02 PT Cruiser
89 Honda civic
93 Toyota Celica


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

wow, my list is no where near as complete
never had any motorcycles, but there was the 6 months I had to ride a Moped............... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but for cars:
88 Buick Century
73 GMC Sierra Grande
65 Mustang 'Vert
91 Nissan Pathfinder
93 Camry
95 Eurovan Camper
95 Passat GLX
(what will be next ????)
as for my buses:
69 kombie
72 Adventurewagen
72 Westy


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (buddahvw)*

14 VW's since 1984...(in no particular order)
1 bus, 1 beetle, 1 super beetle, 1 Thing, 1 fox, 1 MKI cabby, 4 jettas (1 MKII, 1 MKIII, 2 MKIV's), 3 Passats (1 B4, 1 B5, 1 B5.5), 1 MKIV golf...


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

3 cars: 2 Fords and 1 VW


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

One car, one VW


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Had:
87 Buick Sky Hawlk
82 Ford Granada
Have"
79 Arctic Cat el Tigre (not registered, drive in winter)
72? Honda Trail 70 (in a few pieces)
79 Honda CB750K (registered to me, ready for road next summer)
64 Ford Galaxie 500 (restoration project)
64 Ford Custom 500 (parts car)
76 Dodge D 100 (registered to me, on road)
87 VW Fox (Registered to me, on road)


----------



## 02Jetta (Feb 12, 2002)

96 camry LE (trans slipping at 82K Traded)
02 Jetta GLS 1.8T (totaled)
05 GTI 1.8T


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (02Jetta)*

1997 My jetta.. first and only car so far. I plan to keep her forever, i have no desire for any other car. It's the only body style VW, aside from a mk1 jetta that really does anything for me.


----------



## The Sequel (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1 golf, looking for the second... Golf


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (The Sequel)*

90 vanagon
some oldsmobile
92 sentra
96 infiniti I30
90 corrado
73 super beetle
95 del sol
01.5 passat variant
i currently have the last three.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

lets see:
86 golf disel, man i wish i had fixed the fuel pump.
85 scirocco(still have), thats my baby nedxt to my daughter.
84 gti, bought for 300 dollars and sold for $1,800
91 passat 16v, got in an accident and the engine is now in my 85 scirocco
93 passat glx vr6, sold to get my 337
02 gti 337, sold







because my girlfriend got pregnant








91 jetta winter beater
another 93 passat glx
and the only non vw is the pimp mobile 89 caprice


----------



## RodrigoGTI (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (bluesbrothers)*

98' Pontiac Sunfire Coupe
96' Chrysler Sebring
01' Hyundai Atos
04' Nissan Sentra
04' VW Jetta
01' VW GTI 1.8T

I still own the last two but I'm Looking For a Renault Clio Sport Or A Seat Leon Cupra R


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

*Bikes*
196* Bsa Bantam
1976 Suzuki A50P
1976 Kawasaki KH250
1980 Kawasaki Z1000A1
1981 Kawasaki Z1000 shaft
1982 Kawasaki Z1300A1
1980 Suzuki GS750
1983 Kawasaki Z1300A3
19** Yamaha RD400
1980 Suzuki GS1000 
19** Honda XT500
199* Honda CR500
1981 Suzuki GSX1100
1984 Kawasaki Z1300A4 *
1999 Suzuki GSX1300 Hayabusa *

*Cars* ........ 18 VWs
1964 Ford Anglier
1971 Rover 2200
1973 Rover 3500
1971 Triumph Spitfire
1976 Jag XJ6
1981 Jag XJ6
1982 Jag XJ6
19** Chrysler alpine
198* Toyota Corrola
1975 Fiat 128 1100
1976 Fiat 128 1300
1970 Ford Transit
1969 Jag 420G
19** Toyota Carina
1978 Vw Van 2ltr *
1973 VW Camper 1600
1978 VW Camper 2ltr *
1976 VW Crewcab
1984 VW Camper 1900
1971 VW Variant
1971 VW Beetle 1300
1989 Jag XJ40
1990 Jag XJ40 *
1990 Jag XJ40 *
1990 Jag XJ40 *
1982 Jag XJS *
1980 Jag XJS
1994 Golf Estate
1976 Golf 1500 LS
1984 Golf GTI *
1984 Golf 1800 GL
1987 Golf 1800 GL
1990 Citroen XM
1985 Jetta Diesel
1986 Golf GTI
1986 Jetta 1600
1990 Jetta Turbo Diesel *
1989 VW Polo
1982 VW Polo
1978 Triumph Dolomite sprint *
1976 Buick regal
1988 Chevy dayvan
1981 Merc 500sel
1994 Rover metro
1990 Fiat Panda
1986 Audi 80
1985 Audi 100cd
1986 Audi 100cd
198* Peugeot 504
1988 Saab 900
1996 Chrysler Voyager
1989 Porsche 928s4 *
*Coaches*
1971 Bedford 23 seater
*Gocarts*
19** Aprillia Zipcart 100cc *
* Still got 11 



_Modified by Vdubs at 4:12 AM 11-6-2005_


----------



## 2deadlegs (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had 53 cars...
My present car is my 2nd VW. My very first car was a 90 rabbit 4dr. That car was in the shop every other week.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

1984 Toyota Corolla
1988 Toyota Camry V6
2002 VW Golf TDI


----------



## rmknight (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

So 14 cars and 3 Bikes since the age of 16...

90 Fiat Uno
92 Ford Mondeo
96 Peugeot 406
98 Honda Accord
00 Honda Arrord Hatch
93 Peugeot 309
95 Peugeot 405
00 VW Golf TDI sport
00 VW Passat Estate 1.9TDI Sport
01 Toyota Avensis Est GLS
01 VW Passat Saloon 1.9Tdi Sport
04 VW Touran 1.9TDI SE
03 Saab 93 TDI
05 VW Passat B6 2.0TDI SE in 4 days.

















_Modified by rmknight at 2:53 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## gti2.0016v (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (rmknight)*

I've had a few
80 mars red diesel 4 door (first car)
84 mars red rabbit GTI
84 black rabbit GTI
84 black rabbit GTI
83 white GTI
85 Golf GTI
91 Alpine White 16v GTI (current)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by gti2.0016v at 2:05 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (gti2.0016v)*

1967 Bug (w/ AC!)
1974 Chevy Vega (Ugh!)
1977 Toyota Corolla
1980 Fiat Brava
1986 Renault Encore
1986 Acura Integra
1989 Eagle Premier
1992 Honda Accord
1994 Acura Integra
2003 VW Jetta


----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (shgolden)*

In order
1990 BMW 735i 
1987 VW GTI 8v
1990 VW Corrado
Still have all of them. The GTI is half mine, I'm selling it to a friend and he has half of it paid for.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Thunder7)*

1980 Honda Accord
1986 Subaru GL
1987 Toyota Corolla
1995 VW Passat
1972 VW Bus
1986 Kawasaki KX250
1989 Kawasaki KDX200
1992 Suzuki RMX250


----------



## eurocarlvr (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*


----------



## vwhead77 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I lost track at 65 VWs - I used to buy them cheap, drive them for a while and sell 'em for a profit. Of course those days are gone - believe it or not, people used to let me haul them out of their way for free!!! I have a huge selection of VW toys though - my kids counted 90 different ones







Uh - yea, Id say I'm a little obsessed LOL 
OH I've also owned 2 Camaros, 2 MGBs, A dodge Dart and assorted other "beaters".


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

In order:
1979 Ford Thunderbird
1983 Dodge 400
1980 Plymouth Volaré
1973 VW Super Beetle
1987 Saab 900S
1996 VW Jetta Trek
At this point my wife & I converged... she brought a 1985 Honda Accord.
1997 VW GTI VR6
1994 VW Jetta GLX
1988 Ford Ranger STX
1967 VW Beetle
1996 VW Jetta Trek (another one)
1966 VW Karmann Ghia
1974 VW 411
1966 VW Beetle
1981 VW Rabbit (16V)
1995 VW Passat GLX
1987 VW Scirocco 16V
1992 VW Corrado SLC
1981 VW Jetta
1984 VW Jetta coupe
1984 VW GTI
1986 VW Vanagon syncro Westfalia
1981 VW Rabbit Diesel
1995 Audi A6 quattro
1987 VW Vanagon syncro
1987 VW Vanagon syncro (another one)
2000 VW Jetta TDI
Currently, we have the A6, TDI, and Westfalia.


_Modified by vanaguy at 2:15 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## jettacabby (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (vanaguy)*

in order:
had:
1981 toyota corolla
1989 ford escort gt
1990 vw corrado
1989 vw gti 16v
1988 vw gti 16v
1991 vw git 16v
1985 vw cabriolet
1984 vw rabbit gti
1996 nissan pathfinder
1985 buick regal








1995 vw gti vr6

currently own:
1992 vw cabby (mint) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1998 vw glx
2004 R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure i missed a car or two in my list


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (jettacabby)*

In order:
81 VW Jetta (gone with the wind)
90 VW Corrado (now my firends car)
95 VW Golf Sport (another friend's too)
95 VW Jetta GLS (previous wife's car, one more friend's car)
95 VW GTI 
99 VW Golf GLS 2.0 (wife)
79 VW Rabbit 2.0 OBDII
05 Honda Rebel ( I never thought I would end up with a honda







, well it's not a car and gas prices rule







)

As you'd see I sell my cars in very good condition, thats why my friends buy them from me, and the time for the GTI is coming


_Modified by rebornedGTI at 4:01 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## hosen (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (rebornedGTI)*

84 Buick Skylark- hey, it was free
72 Beetle- saw it for sale on a farm in SD. It was clean; Old Boy said he picked it up in CA.
85 Mercury Cougar- bought it to be my winter car, because it was too cold in MN to drive a Beetle year round. However, Cougars with fatties on the rear rims don't go anywhere in a MN winter.
91 Toyota Celica- to replace the Beetle and Cougar. Best car I ever owned; should never have sold her at 200,000 miles.








01 Golf- I still own the bugger (100,000 miles), and it's in the shop all the time. I miss the Toyota.
04 Honda Civic EX- What I drive when the Golf is broken, or most of the time. It's no 91 Celica.
So, two VWs. They both seemed a lot better than what they ended up being.


----------



## blacgteye (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (hosen)*

In order:
1985 Chevy Cavalier..POS
1991 VW Jetta GL
1997 Jetta GLS
1995 Jeep Wrangler
2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T
2004.5 Jetta GLI 1.8T
1998 SVT Contour
1996 Mercury Tracer
2000 Passat GLS V6
2005 GTI 1.8T (current)
1998 Oldsmobile Bravada (current)
1991 Jetta GLI 2.0 16v (current)
all in under 6 years......


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

1985 Mercury Marqui
1987 VW Cabriolet
1992 VW Jetta
Now drivin 1995 VW Cabrio


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*

i'm 2 for 2








92' vw cabriolet
99' vw jetta (current)


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1st car = '70 *Beetle* (bought used in '73)
2nd = Fiat POS
3rd = '84 Mercury Marquis
4th= '89 Ford Aerostar ('87 Cadillac-replacement when son flipped 'Star)
5th = '97 Chevy Malibu (Motor Trend's Car of the Year)
6th = '01.5 *Passat* V6
7th = '05 *Touareg* V8


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (2deadlegs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deadlegs* »_I've had 53 cars...
My present car is my 2nd VW. My very first car was a *90 rabbit 4dr*. That car was in the shop every other week.

Yeah. Heard the 90 Rabbits were problematic. Suffered from constant spark-plug bearing failure and leaky blinker fluid seals


----------



## McPhil_VW (Oct 24, 2005)

1965 Mercury Comet 289cu.in.
1969 Ford Mustang Convert. 351cu.in. Cleveland
1976 Pontiac Grand Prix 350cu.in.
1989 Ford Escort GT 1.9L HiPo (mod) Red
1990 Ford Escort GT 1.9L HiPo (mod) White
1991 Ford Tempo
1991 Ford Taurus SHO
1997 Honda Accord 2.7L
2002 Honda Odessey (insert family growing here :lol
1984 Volkswagen Rabbit Convertible


----------



## IrieVDub (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (McPhil_VW)*

i tend to run in order of model year. easier to remember.
(d) is departed
66 bug
67 ghia (d)
67 ghia
68 bug
69 bug(d)
70 bug(d)
70 campmobile(d)
70 ghia vert
71 kombi
71 super bug(d)
76 transporter(d)
80 westy
81 rabbit 4 door
81 caddy(d)
82 westy
82 diesel westy
84 wolfsburg westy
84 rabbit gti(d)
85 mercedes 300D
86 gti
86 scirocco 8v
86 scirocco 16v
87 scirocco 16v
87 scirocco 16v
87 cabriolet(d)
93 chevy silverado pickup (d)
93 mazda 626(d)
96 pontiac grand am(d)
05 toyota matrix
that's all i can think of off the top of my head.
29 in all, but not bad considering i still have 17 of them.


----------



## Palilla (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (IrieVDub)*

wow...i'm impressed with a lot of these lists...
Me: 3 total (2GMs, 1 VW)


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Palilla)*

In order
87 Gti (sold)
86 gti (parts







)
91 Corrado (got stolen







)
00 Gti vr6 (still have)
02 Gti 1.8t (sold)
03 gti 20th (still have)
_88 Sentra wagon _(hey it was free.. dontated)
84 Rabbit (still have)
95 golf (parts)
84 GTi (still have)


----------



## DizzyP1.8t (Nov 20, 2004)

I've seen a couple genre's and i love the dub the best
64 chevy malibu
84 rx-7
91 rx-7
01 GTi


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (DizzyP1.8t)*

Mark, I printed out your picture and took a #2 on it, you notoriously loose poster








Here are the modes of transportation that have sucked countless hours and moollah from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1980 Mercedes 300D (wish I had this for a bio-diesel)
1971 VW Super Bug 1.6 
1982 Rabbit 1.7 shared it with my sister in high school








1971 Plymouth Roadrunner Straight 6
1984 Rabbit GTI (bought it for $50 and coasted down the driveway)
1982 Ford Ranger 2.2L (caught fire)
1994 Ford Ranger XLT 4.0 
Current Cars 
1989 VW Golf 2.0liter ABA 
1986 VW GTI 1.8 8v (bought it for a $1)
1998 Subara Legacy GT w/JDM 2.5 liter



_Modified by autobahn 69 at 10:19 PM 10-29-2005_


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (autobahn 69)*

1988 Nissan Sentra
1998 VW New Beetle
2008 TBD.............


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Owned & leased from 1969 to present - lots of overlaps
In order, including wife/daughter from 1983:
64 Beetle
67 Beetle
73 Datsun 510 (became Production Class Rally car and then B/Sedan road racer)
72 Porsche 911S (became GT-3 road racer)
68 Beetle (winter beater while Porsche in storage)
69 Beetle (winter beater while Porsche in storage)
72 Super Beetle (winter beater while Porsche in storage - became resto project & daily driver while 911 was race car)
79 Rabbit GTI (Canadian GTI preceded US version by 5 years)
80 Rabbit GTI
80 Scirroco (wife)
74 Super Beetle "Sunbug" resto project
83 Rabbit GTI
84 Rabbit GTI (became Street Prepared autocross car)
91 Jetta GLX 16V
90 Fox Wagon (wife)
92 Jetta
89 GTI 16V Canadian Firestone Firehawk road race car (joint owner)
93 Corrado VR6 Canadian Firestone Firehawk road race car (joint owner)
94 Jetta GLX VR6 Ontario Region road race car (joint owner)
94 Jetta (wife)
87 GTI 16V resto project
96 Jetta GLX VR6
00 New Beetle (wife)
01 GTI 1.8T (lease)
02 GTI 1.8T (lease)
02 New Beetle (wife)
87 Scirroco 16v resto project (daughter)
03 GTI 1.8T (lease)
04 GTI 1.8T (lease)
04 Jetta 1.8T Wagon (wife)
04 New Beetle Turbo S (daughter) 
67 Beetle resto project (still in process)
05 Jetta GLI (lease - purchase)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (TechEd)*

In order of ownership....
1976 Oldsmobile delta 88
1969 Dodge dart
1984 VW Jetta GLI
1982 VW Jetta
1983 VW Jetta
1980 VW Rabbit
1986 VW Scirroco 16V
1990 VW Corrdao
1986 VW Jetta GLI
1987 VW Jetta
1986 VW Quantum syncro wagon
1994 Audi s4
1985 Audi ur quattro


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Sepp)*

Started driving in '84 with my sister's hand me down 77 Vega.
85 GTI
86 Z24
72 Lemans Sport - my fake GTO
86 Jetta Coupe
01 Passat GLX
83 Benz 300D
03 Passat W8
Soon another 300D.


----------



## fugnugen it (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

New to old - good memory test . . . .
As of Tomorrow . . . MY FIRST VW !!!
R32 - probably not a bad place to start.
But I've put thousands of km's on VW's on autobahns and in the alps. 
98 Toyota Landcruiser - best car ever owned <current>
2002 BMW X5 3.0 - gret driver - but a sports ute with little ute.
98MB MLK 320
98 MB CLK 420 - German muscle car, cool.
84 BMW 533i
92 Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD
89 Jeep Cherokee
? Triumph Spitfire
79 BMW 528i
Jensen Healy
Nissan 260 z
72 Pontiac T/a
63 vette stingray convertible 327
72 Dodge van 318
70 Challenger 340 t/a (worth a fortune now, arghh)
70 Barracuda 318
Most of em. Most of the mileage have been on BMW's/Jeeps/MB's and my current Landcruiser.


----------



## snowmaka (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (fugnugen it)*

27 dubs and counting


----------



## ministeve (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (snowmaka)*

2 vehicles:
1989 Ford Ranger
2005 MINI Cooper
No VWs.. yet? Not sure if I ever will, but ya never know!
Motor on.


----------



## RabbitGLX (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (ministeve)*

Total of 4 Cars, 6 Bikes and 2 Misc = Total of 3 VW's
This has been in the last 4 years...
Cars: 
Porsche '87 924S - Ice ended its life
VW '83 Rabbit LS Diesel - Sold for 300% Profit
VW '97 Jetta GLX - Made me hate OBD2
VW '91 Corrado G60 - Mint, Low Mile Beast
Bikes:
'68 Yamaha AS-1 Dual Sport
'86 Honda XL-80 Dual Sport
'86 Yamaha BW-200 (Modded to be dual sport)
'86 KTM MX250 (death on wheels)
'89 KTM MX250 (just plain death)
'81 Yamaha Virago (owned while fixing)
Misc:
'71 Massey Ski Whiz 500sst - My pride and joy
'76 North Coast Banshee Sailboat - My water transportation


----------



## jikozi (Sep 14, 2004)

only 3 cars for me, but 2 of them dubs.
1. 94 nissan altima (first car - sold at 200K miles)
2. 04 Passat (current)
3. 69 Bug (current project)


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (jikozi)*

I've had a few in the pat 9 years:
1971 Fiat 850 Spyder (Never drove it due to engine problems)
1971 VW Karmann Ghia (sold for my 914)
1975 Porsche 914 2.0L w/origianl fuel injection (burned up







, coulda fixed, but neede the money







) R.I.P.
1974 Triumph Spitfire
1991 Chevy Corsica
1987 Saab 900S
1989 Isuzu Amigo 2.6L
1996 Chevy Corsica
1983 VW Rabbit GTi (sold to a friend, wish I hadn't)
1990 Saab 900
1992 Toyota Tercel (no VW's on this Godforsaken island that is St. Kitts







)
My wife:
1983 VW Rabbit 4-door auto. (died when a Ford Explorer t-boned her)
1982 VW Jetta auto. (beautiful body and interior, shi**y mechanicals)
1987 BMW 325e auto







(parents have it while we're down here)


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Cadbury)*

All were manual except the Chevies, where a manual wasn't available.


----------



## Damien Tyson (Nov 2, 2005)

All the cars I have owned;
*December 2003:* G-reg Renault 5 Campus 1.1 
*May 2004:* R-reg Renault Clio RL Paris 1.2 
*February 2005:* brand new 54 plate Volkswagen Polo E 1.2 
*November 2005:* brand new 55 plate Volkswagen Polo E 1.2 (2005 facelift model)
The first Polo I owned was my first ever brand new car and it was great! When VW gave it a facelift, I had to go get me one!! First Polo I had I bought for £6000 (I get a discount because the company I work for is owned by VW AG) and sold for £5900. Bought current Polo just recently for £6100.


_Modified by Damien Tyson at 9:42 AM 11-2-2005_


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re:*

Before buying the VW's listed in my signature, I owned:
1969 Ford Mustang Fastback
1976 Ford Econoline E-150 Panel
1965 Ford Falcon Futura 4-door
1972 Ford Maverick Grabber
1979 Fiat Brava
1984 Maxda RX-7


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

94 Honda Accord EX
97 Jetta GLX VR6
04 Jetta GLI 1.8T


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

89 dodge caravan
02 toyota tacoma
89 ford bronco 2 (chick magnent)








02 dodge ram 3/4 ton
88 vw scirocco
82 vw scirocco


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

68 gto (sold)
74 super beetle (sold)
85 ford ltd II (sold)
86 mote ss (stolen)
91 f-150 (wrecked)
91 grandvoyager (sold)
89 crx wrecked rebuilt and sold, guy wrecked it again
01 nb gls1.8t (still have it)
79 bus (still have it)
74 modded bettle (still have it)
gf's cars that i bought
95 jetta (sold)
04 golf 2.slow 2 door (still have it)


----------



## missammie (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (water&air)*

1969 Beetle
1981 Rabbit
1990 Corrado G60 (still have)
2001 Jetta GLX
2003 Jetta 1.8T
2004 Jetta 2.0 Wagon
2004 R32 (still have)
Edit: Just got a 1987 Quantum


_Modified by missammie at 4:34 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (autobahn 69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn 69* »_Mark, I printed out your picture and took a #2 on it, you notoriously loose poster

You are a tool, and you gave the phugin gti to me so you better edit yo shiznatch biznatch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

1- 88 Dodge Aries, for a month then the engine blew. I HATED that car,happy it blew!
2- 86 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham, that was my pimp ride,hahaha
3- 92 Toyota Camry, stollen, big suprise
4- 02 VW Golf leaser, gave it back and upgraded to...
5- 05 VW GTI 1.8T, because I loved the golf but needed more power, now I think I'll be in a Dub for a long time


----------



## cauliflower (Nov 3, 2005)

driven, high school and university
71 dodge demon
76 chevy impala station wagon
83 chevy chevette
owned
88 accord dx coupe (the only purchase, ever)
94 mb c280 (gift)
94 maxima (gift)


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I have owned 2 cars, 1 VW. My first car was a 92 Mazda MX-3. My parents bought it for me then I sold it to buy the chip and exhaust for my GTI.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Very vaguely chronologically:
1976 Corolla 2 door hardtop
1974 Celica GT
1982 Rabbit L
1966 Standard Beetle
1981 VW Pickup Diesel
1969 Squareback Auto
1974 Audi 100LS
1982 Audi 4000 2-door
1987 Subaru Justy
1985 Jetta GLI
1997 Saturn SL
1997 Saturn SL1
1997 Nissan Pickup
1997 Jetta GLS 2.0
1983 Jetta Turbodiesel
1984 Jetta GLI
1983 Rabbit Convertible
1974 Super Beetle
1985 Vanagon 
1984 Jetta Turbodiesel
1974 VW 412
1986 Jetta Diesel
1981 Peugeot 504 diesel wagon
2000 Toyota Tundra reg cab
1998 Ford Contour SVT
1984 Westy
1987 Fox 2 door
2000 Golf GL 2.0
2001 Golf GL TDI Auto
1986 Audi 5000 
1985 Audi 4000 quattro
2003 Jetta GLS TDI
1988 Vanagon
1991 Fox 2 door
1983 VW Pickup
2003 Subaru Impreza 2.5 RS
1987 VW Quantum Syncro
1986 Golf Diesel
1995 Suzuki Sidekick 4 door
2-wheelers:
1985 Honda Aero 80
1983 Honda Nighthawk
1996 BMW R1100GS
2003 Triumph Bonneville
2003 Kawasaki Concours
1975 BMW R90/6
wife's vehicles since I have known her not on list
oh what the hell
85 Ford Taurus ( hey, when I met her, no influence yet )
95 Grand Am ( still wasn't entrenched yet )
2000 New Beetle TDI 5-speed ( see, my influence is felt )
1997 Nissan Altima
1996 Rav-4 2-door 4x4
2003 Jetta Wagon GL TDI
1996 Volvo 850 Turbo Wagon
95 Geo Tracker 2 door softtop
00 Buell Blast
she currently is on the cheap kick with me and driving my 94 Golf and her Tracker. Still has the Blast, too. PAID FOR!
i think that's it but not sure.
Current: sig cars and the R90 BMW. Got frugal and don't want car payments.
Yes, we have issues. This is from 1987 to present, so about 20 years.
GOD! I'm never buying another car.
Crap, forgot the 90 Camry V6 and the 82 Civic Hatchback.
_Modified by mgbrickell at 9:35 PM 11-17-2005_


_Modified by mgbrickell at 4:50 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I've always been into Dubs since I was very little, but when it came time for me to buy my first car, I could only afford this Honda CRX that I came across. That was totaled within the first two weeks I had it, and I saw that as serious sign. So after that, I vowed that I would buy a Dub and never let it go. In 2001, I bought the Dub I always wanted since it was brand new- '90 Golf, and I've had it ever since. Sadly, I've been had by a number of mechanics and bodyshops who've gave me shady deals and schitty body jobs, but $7,000 in good and bad jobs combined, I still love my car, and refuse to give up. 
...ok, I did give up a couple of months ago, but luckily I came across a good and honest VW mechanic who told me if I decided to keep my car, he wouldn't let me down, and I'm happy to say that he kept his promise


----------



## WebDog (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (DUBQUEEN)*

Only 18 so its a short list... 
1. 1986 Jeep Cherokee 4x4 v6 
2. 1991 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 v6 
3. 2005 GTI 1.8T 
I finaly got sick of the horrible 12mpg + gas prices = RIP OFF


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

Also only 18 so waaaay short list
1993 Geo Tracker
1995 Chrysler Cirrus LX V6
2006 VW Jetta 2.5


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (caliente_x)*

added 5 more to the list


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

86 Olds Cutlass
89 Chrysler New Yorker
89 CRX w/ B18C5
97 Honda Civic w/ B18C1
00 Acura Teg w/ B18C5, blown at 7 psi
*96 VW Jetta 
02 Acura RSXS, boosted at 15 psi*
81 VW Rabbit w/ 9A 
96 Civic hatch EG w/ B18C5
*89 VW GTI Vr6*
I have a thing for JDM.








I still own the bold ones.


----------



## sneaky tiki (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Teufelhunde)*

'60 Chevy Impala 4 dr htp
'59 Chevy Bel Air 4 dr post
'65 Ford Mustang
'55 Buick Special 2 dr htp
'68 VW Beetle
'71 VW Beetle
'72 VW Squareback
'91 Nissan Sentra SE-R
'98 VW GTI
'63 Fairlane 500 4 dr post
'98 Jeep Cherokee 4 dr Sport 4WD
'00 VW Beetle GLS
'04 VW Jetta Wagon GLS


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have had a few cars... I seem to get another one once a year.. I donno why..
1978 VW Rabbit
1994 Ford Mustang
2002 Ford Mustang (traded it for)
2004 Dodge SRT-4
1989 VW Rabbit


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

I've owned 7 cars, all VW.
'83 Rabbit
'81 Rabbit
'84 Rabbit
'83 Scirocco
'85 Jetta
'86 Jetta
'93 Golf


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

1 golf and 1 talon so far.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Trixy)*

Damm alot of you have had alot of cars
So far this is what i had:
84 Honda civic
89 Isuzu i-mark
91 VW Jetta carrat
98 VW Jetta wolfsburg edition
98 VW GTI VR6
03 VW GTI VR6
*04 VW R32* still have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Damm alot of you have had alot of cars









no joke,i have nothing compared to some of you guys,ive had 4 cars, 3 of wich were vw.
1996 VW Jetta GL (sold)
1997 BMW 528i (sold)
1989 VW Jetta GLI (project car) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2005 VW Jetta 2.5 (everyday car)
not as much as most of you but hey im only 18, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ur faster)*

84 Rabbit GTi red (2)
87 Honda Accord
92 GTi 8v
83 Rabbit GTi black
84 Rabbit GTi silver
85 Jetta Coupe
83 Rabbit GTi red 
77 Rabbit
81 Caddy
89 Jetta Diesel
90 Toyota truck 4WD V6
85 Audi 4000q
86 Audi 4000q
92 Golf VR6
93 Golf 2.0 
86 Scirocco 16v
99 Cabrio
05 WRX Wagon
think thats it. Ive been driving for 10 years.


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

69 Beetle
77 Rabbit 
82 Scirocco
84 Scirocco
74 Triumph Spitfire
72 Beetle
72 Type III Squareback
74 BMW 2002
70 Porsche 914
72 Porsche 914
82 Rabbit truck
85 Jetta GLI
87 Jetta GLI 
87 Audio Coupe
74 VW Van Westfalia
85 Jetta GL
87 Oldsmobile ****box
84 Porsche 944
94 Nissan Sentra SE-R
94 Chrysler Intrepid
87 VW Cabriolet
67 Karmann Ghia


----------



## 84gti93slc (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re:*

1985 Golf - RIP
1993 Corrado
197x Ford Cortina - given away
1993 Golf - RIP
1991 Vanagon - transplant
1984 GTI
1979 Scirocco - project
1978 Toyota Corona Wagon - sold
1978 Scirocco - donor car
1986 Syncro DoKa
2006 GLI


_Modified by 84gti93slc at 12:25 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Troike)*

I agree lol also this is my first dub and I plan to stick with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvbugs1970 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re:*

Shared with my sister as a teen:
78 Pontiac Sunbird Hatchback
77 Chevrolet Caprice Classic Sedan
Owned:
68 Beetle
71 Super Beetle
89 Chevrolet Cavalier
78 Audi Fox Wagon
85 Volvo 244DL
93 Passat GLX Wagon
91 Fox GL Wolfsburg Ed. Sedan
94 Golf GL
04 Jetta GL 2.0
VW Dealer Demos:
99 New Jetta GL
99 New Beetle GLS
99 New Beetle GLS
00 Golf GLS
Will be buying aircooled Beetle in the summer of 2006!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Owned two, both Volkswagens, still have both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

im 26 I have owned 5 cars....4 vws and 1 audi....
84 Jetta
02 GTi 1.8T
90 Cabriolet
01 Audi TT 225 QC
02 GTi 1.8T


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (a1vdubnut)*

I'm 35 and have had 19







cars (4 were wifes):
1980 Buick Regal (Changed from 231v6 to 350v8 - big mistake)
1987 Chevrolet Celebrity
1988 Chev Celebrity
1991 Mazda Protege
1988 Chevrolet Cavalier
1993 Ford Explorer
1994 Mercury Tracer
1994 Plymouth Voyager
1996 Plymouth Voyager
1996 Ford Ranger
1991 Ford Ranger
1993 Pontiac GrandAm
2000 Nissan Frontier
1991 Chevrolet Blazer (still have and plan to keep a long time)
2001 Chrysler T&C
2004 Chevrolet Tahoe (still have)
1999 VW NB GL (2.0L)
2000 VW NB GLX (1.8T - Still have)
2001 VW Jetta (1.8T - Still Have)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (84gti93slc)*

in no particular order.....
1998 Audi A4 2.8Q 5spd
1992 VW Cabriolet
1981 VW Rabbit Vert
1981 VW Rabbit Sport
1980 VW Scirocco
1979 VW Scirocco
1981 VW Scirocco S
1985 VW Scirocco
1977 VW Scirocco
1990 Audi 200 TQ Avant
1985 Audi 5000 S
1984 Audi 4000 E
1993 Chevrolet K1500 Z71 Sportside
1995 Ford Aspire
1996 Chevrolet Cavalier
1980 VW Scirocco
1993 VW Corrado Vr6
and many others I forgot....


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

in order.
1975 bus -still have
1988 fox gl -still have
1985 vanagon- for sale/still have
1981 rabbit deisel 2dr - sold


----------



## Arch101 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

79 Firebird
87 Scirocco (new)
96 318is
90 Trooper
05 Elantra GT hatch (would have bought Golf 2 door but none were available)
09 Scirocco? (NEVER buy a 1st year car) Auchtung! VW-I'm ready to come back now if you can get me one of these!


----------



## KdFWagen (Jan 24, 2006)

Some of yal are way to awesome for me.. You are a hero to a lot of us! you know who you are...


----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)

91 jetta gli
98 subaru impreza rs rally blue
03 mazda protege
00 subaru legacy
81 rabbit p/u
current cars
2004 Nissan Xterra
1991 gti 16V
2004 sugar sand jet boat


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

***Past cars**** starting June 2003
1 MINT! 1993 Jetta TDI driver edition. RIP 
/\ Tboned a week after the car was given to me. @ 186,666miles
1993 saturn SL2 differental couldn't handle my driving.
176,something. miles
1995 altima nissan white. 2.4L DOHC 
Got a ticket for 124mph and sold it because i found out PO who was the owner of a audioinstall place had chipped it and it had no MPH governer. 86,000
***current cars ***

MINT 1999.5 MK4 cabrio black. project car.
Still have it. 124,000miles 2005---
MINT 1989 Jetta GL WOLFIE BIATCH! DD
In the garage right now. 2004---forever.
/\ currently has 100,972 original miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SVTCOBRA03 (Jan 27, 2006)

well here is my short list 86 ford ranger..89formula..93Z28..94mustang gt....87gti 16v....94Z28....98corvette..99SSZ28 93intrepid ...90nissan sentra...2002 gti 1.8t..2004 G35...2004 MACH1....2003SVT COBRA...2006 TITAN SE .....soon a new 06 GLI


----------



## aero03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re:*

Well, my family and I owned a couple of volkswagens.
Here is the list that we have now:
'96 Toyota Tercel
'98 Nissan Altima Gle
'03 Suzuki Aerio
'05 Honda Civic 
'05 Honda Civic EX
Past Volkswagens
'86 Volkswagen Jetta Gl
'90 Volkswagen Jetta Gl
'91 Volkswagen Jetta Gl
All of the VW's were good, but the '91 had more than its fair share of problems. I spent more money in 3 years on repairs that the '86 and '90 combined. I sold the '90 Jetta and the '86 Jetta went to a family friend.


----------



## 4MoPassat (May 12, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

91 Civic DX Hatchback
95 Civic EX coupe
97 Nissan Pathfinder SE
2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT
2004 VW Passat 1.8T 4-Motion
Honda's had the best value and quality. Dealer's were ok, not great. Both Honda's were bulletproof. I had no failures! 
Nissan was not bad but clearly a tier below Honda on quality. Dealer was about the same to Honda. Nissan had a few issues but were repaired without problems from them.
Mitsubishi was a tier below Nissan in terms of quality. Suprisingly my dealer was the best of the group. Mitsubishi had multiple issues some were repaired and some Mistu. had no solution at the time. Was told, "they are working on it."
VW quality below Honda on par with Nissan. Dealer's worst of the group. Four problems sent me back to dealer. Three were repaired, one has not. Customer Service is terrible.
Sorry to say, my next automobile will not be a VW product. I am thinking Lexus GS430 for my next automobile.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (4MoPassat)*

1983 Oldsmobile Ninety Eight Regency Brougham
1982 Ford LTD Police Interceptor
1979 Chevy Van
1982 Isuzu I-mark Diesel
1987 Pontiac Firebird
1985 Chevy Corvette Z51
*1987 Porsche 944
1985 Buick Regal Limited
1989 Mercury Sable LS
1999 BMW M3 (1st new car)
2000 Dodge Neon ES
*1988 Ford F-150
*2003 VW GTI 1.8T
*1982 VW Rabbit Diesel
*1984 VW Scirocco
*1984 VW Scirocco (I liked the first one so much I wanted another one)
*1983 VW Rabbit GTI
* -- Cars I still own


_Modified by the_journalist at 10:30 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## Davidoff (Mar 16, 2005)

My little list.
1990 VW Golf 1300 (written off after less than a month)
1986 VW Golf 1300
1983 VW Golf GTI
1998 Rover 214
1984 Vauxhall Astra 1.3
1991 VW Golf GTI 8v (current car)


----------



## markb65 (Jun 30, 2005)

wow! I thought I had a sickness! 
73 Chevy Nova	
69 VW Bug	
84 VW GTI
85 Pontiac Fiero
97 VW Fox	
86 Chevy S10
76 Chevy Monza
76 Alfa Romeo Sprint Veloce	
94 Chevy S10
71 Dodge Dart
84 Dodge Aries
83 Pontiac Grand Prix
97 Nissan Altima
91 Chevy Cavalier
79 Toyota Celica
86 Acura Integra
92 Nissan Sentra 
96 Nissan P/U 
98 Acura Integra
00 Chevy Blazer 
84 Honda Accord
91 Geo Tracker
92 Mazda Miata 
01 Ford Sport Trac
03 Nissan Altima
93 Ford Ranger


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (markb65)*

89 Fox (2000-2004)
97 Jetta turbo diesel (2004-...)
Looking for an aircooled VW to ride in next summer.


----------



## seayountea (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jeece)*

90 Ford Ranger (sold)
88 Mitsubishi Starion
97 Chevy S-10 (sold) 
00 Jetta GLX
72 Honda 350


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

94 Jetta TD
91 Honda CRX si
Current:
93 Corrado SLC (will keep this one for a long time) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Distributer95VR6 at 10:00 PM 1-31-2006_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Well, Let's see......
1. 1970 Ford Maverick
2. 1971 Super Beetle
3. 4. 5. Three different 1969 Beetles-still have one.........
6. 1983 Chevette (the worst POS I ever owned)
7. 1986 Ford Escort
8. 1988 Mercury Topaz
9. 1992 Mercury Tracer
10. 1993 Pontiac Grand Am ....a great car until it reached 50K miles
11. 1996 Golf GL
12. Almost forgot....1973 Mercury Montego


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

In addition to the VWs listed below, the following cars provided fun, transportation, and frustration in varying degrees. I have tried Chevy, Fords, English, French, and Italian cars. The worst was the Renault Dauphine, it lasted less than 10 months. This makes 27 cars not counting ex-wives; 
03 Jeep Liberty
01 Chevy Cavalier
97 Jeep Cherokee
75 Cosworth Vega
73 Vega GT
67 Corvette Coupe
70 Mustang Mach 1
80 Mustang GT
59 Hillman Minx (parts car)
60 Hillman Minx
58 Renault Dauphine
61 Alfa Romeo Guila Spider
60 Ford Galaxy
64 Ford Falcon
67 Chevy II
67 Pontiac Tempest
53 Buick Skylark Convertible (wish I had this one back $$$$)


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (SilverArrow GLI)*

80 mazda glc
84 mustang
85 laser rs turbo
73 bug
69 bug
78 scirocco
85 scirocco
73 toyota hilux
85 z28
67 camper bus
84 gti
85 gti
85 gti
85 audi coupe gt
85 audi 4kq
89 integra
95 civic
95 vr6 gti
85 vanagon
84 gti
05 gti
#10,#11 and #12 vw's


----------



## PGrandTuning (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

*What's up all?
Since 1995 I've owned 7 VW's
1995 Jetta GLS (Black)
1997 Jetta GLX VR6(Black/Black Leather)
1985 Jetta GLI (never drove it. Used it to practice mechanic.)
1986 VW Cabriolet (Red)
1991 VW GTI 1.8L (Montanna Green)
1985 VW GTI (Custom Yellow. First w/ g60 conv then turbocharged it)
1999 VW GTI VR6 (Black/Black leather. Currently owned and daily driver)
Hopefully a lot more to come








*


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

silver 4 dr 1984 GLI
black 1998 MK3 Jetta GT
black 01 MK4 WE


----------



## Funky_Monkey (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

74 Mazda RX3
74 Mazda RX3
73 Mazda RX3
73 Mazda RX3
73 Mazda RX3
81 Mazda RX7
80 Mazda RX7
74 Mazda Rotary Truck 
74 Mazda Rotary Truck 
86 Ford Mustang GT 
89 Isuzu Trooper II 
42 Willy's MB38 Flat Fender Jeep 
87 Mazda RX7 
88 Mazda RX7
87 Mazda RX7 TII
87 Mazda RX7 TII
68 Camaro SS 396
89 Toyota pickup 2WD
94 Jeep Wrangler
02 MKIV Jetta
88 Mazda MX6 GT

Honda XR 75
honda XR 100
Suzuki RM 100
Suzuki RM 125
Honda CR 80
Honda CR 250
Honda XR 500
Honda XR 600
Honda CB600
Harley Davidson 883
My current Vehicles 
87 Mazda RX7 TII
02 Jetta VR6


----------



## ORD GLI (Nov 16, 2005)

4 dubs for me. In order...
84 VW GTI
86 Toyota MR2
96 VW Jetta GL
98 Honda Prelude Type SH
01 Toyota 4Runner
96 VW Cabrio
05 Nissan Pathfinder SEOR
06 VW GLI


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (ORD GLI)*

3 cars, 3 dubs!
95 Jetta GL
99.5 Jetta GLS
98 Jetta GLX
Love them all! But the GLX is by far the best!


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re:*

02 GTI 1.8T







(former)
91 Golf WOB Edition http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
06 GTI 2.0T


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*1983 Plymouth* Reliant(woot, *Jumped 100x too many*)
*1982 Volvo* 240DL(*Sold*)
*1967 Volkswagen* Beetle (Still have)
*1987 Honda *CRX (B16 Turbo monster *Sold*)
*1987 Volkswagen *Golf GT (*T-Boned*)
*1984 BMW *325e (*Ditch killed it*)
*1985 Volkswagen *Scirocco Wolfsburg (Link in Sig)


_Modified by GotKraut at 5:05 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

1973 Ford Cortina. Hey, I was only 18 and it was all I could afford.
1979 Audi 80 GLS. 
1981 Audi Coupe 5E.
1981 Renault 9. Don't ask, what was I thinking? It got through 4 gearboxes.
1983 VW Santana GX5. Beautiful car but got wrecked in a strom.
1985 VW Jetta GL. Superb car, wish I still had it.
1989 VW Scirocco GT. I had it for 4 years, only sold it because I had a T25 as well.
1981 VW T25 camper (Vanagon). Great but to expensive to run. Poor MPG.
1986 VW Polo GT. Awesome, but I traded it in for a......
1991 VW Jetta LX. Very nice but the 1.3 engine was too weedy.
1984 VW Scirocco Storm. I still have it and will never sell it.
1990 VW Polo C squareback. Engine wrecked when water pump died and cam belt slipped.
1991 VW Golf C. Fried engine on M1.
1992 VW Vento GL. Rubbish so I traded it in for...
2000 VW Bora SE. My new daily driver.



_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 9:25 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## Vr6MkIII (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

in order:
Go-kart
mini-bike
5 mopeds
Honda XR80
87 ford mustang 5.0
1993 ford escort
1986 VW Golf 4dr
1987 VW GTI VR6
FS 96 VW Jetta GLS
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I have owned myself:
1979 Ford Bronco on 38 inchers
1966 Plymouth Valiant with a slant-6
1991 Buick Regal(Horrible car, I ended up with it when I moved to Washington. Drove it for a month and a half, and hated every second of it.
1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo(with a 5.9 from a Grand Cherokee 'Limited')
and a 1989 Volkswagen GTI vr6
And partially owned(it belonged to my step-dad and I):
1962 Buick Electra 225. Black, with a tan top, and red leather interior. Fully restored with a 445 'Wildcat'. I loved that car.


----------



## Bigphun73 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

65 Ford Mustang
81 Toyota Truck
87 Honda Accord
03 20th Anniversary GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Bigphun73)*

1991 toyota camry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (300,000 mi)
1998 2.0 jetta








1991 corrado g60 (current )










_Modified by bobturk at 3:31 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Have my lisceance for 6 years and I've had 5 VW's.....
2000 GLS 2.0 New Beetle (traded in for the 02' bug)
2001 GLX 1.8T New Beetle (parts car)
1989 VW Cabriolet G60 (sold and bought the 01 cabby)
2001 1.8T MK3.5 Cabrio (new project car)
2002 1.8T New Beetle (ongoing project car)
Next up will be a 07' United Grey or Candy White GTI with the optinal 18's and nav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (VW PAUL)*

vw paul, r u the dude from my myspace?


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

WOW MAN, your as bad as we are! We have owned 14 cars and 6 motorcycles in the last year and a halve....


----------



## CharlesDams (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1976 Beetle 1200 (sold)
1969 Bus T2a Clipper (sold)
1992 Golf II VAN Function (stolen)
2000 Polo 1.4 Variant (sold)
1973 Beetle 1300L 
1958 Beetle 1/11 standard
2005 Golf Variant Highline 1.6 fsi


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

1997 - first car - 1995 Ford Taurus GL
2002 - second card - 1973 VW Super Beetle
2004 - first car I bought myself - 2002 New Beetle
We traded the Taurus for a Focus... one lemon for another. The 73 lives with dad in Memphis till his 68 is at the house and running, and the 02 is my only car here in NC.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I've got a good sized list

Currently
1959 Original Herbie #6 movie car
1971 Super Beetle 1302
1972 Super Beetlt 1302
1983 Mercedes Benz 300 Turbo Diesel
1993 Cadillac Sixty Special
1999 New Beetle GLS Custom

Previously. 
1963 Ford Galaxie 500
1972 Corvette Stingray vert
1972 Baja Beetle(junk)
1974 Super Beetle 1303
1977 Beetle (154 original miles)
1979 Ford Fairmont(14k original miles)
1981 VW Rabbit
1984 Volvo 240 DL (33k original miles)
1988 Lincoln Town Car (25k original miles)
1989 Cadillac Sedan Deville (junk)
1992 VW Cabriolet
1997 Jetta TDI
1998 New Beetle
2000 Chevy Impala LS (more junk)


_Modified by Herbie3Rivers at 2:48 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

three owned 
<--------check my stats
what more do you need


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

89 Olds Cutlass...cracked block
89 Mazda 626...traded for Intrepid
01 Dodge Intrepid...Electrical problems, sold
(?) Mercury Cougar...stolen 
00 Mazda 626...impulse buy, sold 6months later
99 Honda CRV...sold to in-laws
04 VW Passat...outside in the drive way
04 Chevy Trailblazer...outside keeping the passat company
still got the VW and the Chevy, looking to add the new MKV GTI to the list come the end of the year











_Modified by sault13 at 10:46 PM 2-9-2006_


----------



## SHIFTg60 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (sault13)*

previously owned
1966 impala
1981 corrolla wagon
1981 reliant k
1976 international scout
1983 celica gt
1986 suburban
1991 isuzu pickup
1980 grand prix
1981 starlet
1993 prelude
1991 accord
1971 cadillac fleetwood
1967 cadillac deville
1984 chevy pickup
1989 caprice
1984 caprice wagon
1981 malibu
1986 reliant k
1973 cadillac fleetwood #2
1984 volvo coupe
1966 karman gia convertable
1974 jeep cj7
1985 fifth ave
1982 diplomat
1971 volvo 245+
1976 gmc pickup 15" of lift 44" tires
im sure there are more just cant think right know

vehicles i have know:
1976 impala
1971 impala
1976 olds regency 98
1996 gmc truck
1992 toyota tercel
1990 vw corrado


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

4, 2 VWs:
a 1970 Chevrolet Chevelle
a 1972 VW Super Beetle
a 1990 Toyota Tercel
my 2000 Golf! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

wow ... some of you guys are my heros with the amount of cars you've had the pleasure of owning.
anyway ... mine go in this order
82 Mazda Rx-7 (stolen)
81 Mazda Rx-7 (sold)
83 Mazda Rx-7 (scrapped)
91 Toyota MR2 Turbo (current)
84 Mazda Rx-7 (current)
90 Toyota Celica (current)
looking for my VW (MkI Scirocco, Rabbit Pickup or Rabbit 2DR) ...


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (diabolical1)*

85 vw scirocco
87 audi 4000 quattro
82 vw scirocco
90 honda civic hb 
1989 chevy s-10
1991isuzu trooper
1978 ford mustang 2
95 honda accord ex 5 spd
92 camry v-6 5 speed
87 vw scirocco
90 vw corrado
85 jetta diesel
And now the only car I own is a 1978 vw scirocco. I guess if it's not a roc then I just treat cars like shoes,you always want a different pair


----------



## dub c dub (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojk)*

my goodness you people have a lot of cars....
one car...one vw


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Three
1990 Pontiac Grand Am (Quad Four) (Gave to brother... MISTAKE!)
1984 Rabbit Convertible - Still own, daily driver
1984 Volkswagen Iltis - Still own, summer fun!
Not bad for a 17 year old? And no, dady didn't buy ANY of them.


----------



## foiler (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Carterh)*

Past:
1987 Jeep Wrangler








1966 Porsche 912








1996 Ford Taurus








1996 Ford Aspire








Present: 
2000 Ford Expedition
2001 Jetta VR6
2002 Golf TDI


----------



## DagoGLI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Vr6MkIII)*

In order:
Dodge 1983 Omni
Chevy 1984 Citation
VW 1985 Jetta GLi
VW 1991 Golf GL 4 door
VW 2001 GTi 1.8T
See that pattern forming? It won't stop until I can afford an Audi


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

only 2 in the sig, the rocco the ongoing project, the mirage the beater till the rocco's done


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

70 westfalia
60 canadian std beetle
87 fox
78 rabbit
90 16v gti
79 gti
03 20AE
75 swallowtail
R32
would love the next R32, if it doesn't come to Canada, no more VW's for me


_Modified by canadacraig at 9:40 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*29 and counting...*

In no particular order (all were registered and wonderful cars):
Volkswagens:
1984 Rabbit GTI (red/red), 1983 Rabbit GTI (red/blue), 1984 Rabbit GTI (red/blue), 1984 Rabbit GTI (silver/blue), 1983 Rabbit GTI (silver/blue), 1984 Rabbit (my only automatic VW), 1977 Rabbit (2-door Miami Blue), 1978 Rabbit (4-door), 1990 Cabriolet (yellow), 1992 Golf, 1998 GTI VR6, 2002 Golf GLS, and a 1992 Cabriolet.
And let's not forget all my non-VWs: 1976 Chevrolet Monza, 1981 Honda Prelude, 1982 Honda Civic Wagon, 1978 Oldsmobile Omega, 1973 Pontiac Catalina 455, 1978 Oldsmobile Starfire, 1976 Buick Skyhawk, 1978 Ford Fiesta, 1988 Pontiac Fiero, 1990 Mazda Miata, 1992 Mazda Miata, 1999 Mazda Miata, 2000 Mazda Miata and a 1993 Honda del Sol.
Currently I have a 2003 Mini Cooper.


----------



## 1:BAMF (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's?*

I've owned 5 cars (not including the wifeys), 4 being VW's....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

Ok here it goes...
In order as close as I remember... 
1984 GTi
1991 GTi 16V
1992 Jeep Wrangler
1993 Suzuki 4-door sidekick
1992 Eclipse Turbo
1988 Honda CRX 2.2L
1973 Beetle
1986 Audi Coupe
1984 Camaro 454
1984 GTi
1995 Jetta
1979 Scirroco
1984 Scirocco
1991 Gti (X 3)
1989 Jetta VR6
1984 GTi VR6
1991 Jetta Carot
1992 Jetta GLi
1992 GTi 8V
1990 G60(1-white and 1-silver)
1991 G60 Yellow
1993 Corrado SLc
1992 G60
1995 GTi
1997 SAAB 9-3
1999 Ford Ranger
1998 Jetta Trek
1999 Passat
2001 GTi 1.8t
2002 Dadge Ram
2001 Jetta VR6
2001 GTi VR6
1992 Ford Ranger
1984 Gti
1991 Jetta Carot
2002 Jeep Wrangler
1984 Jetta GLi
1993 Corrado SLC

I know I am mising a few more but this is what I have had in the past 17 years.


----------



## lak_salttank (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

Heres my list - and from the look of things a lot of people don't keep their cars for very long.
Previous:
1984 VW Rabbit L
1986 VW GTI 8v
1990 VW GTI 8v (I wish I had it back)
1995 VW Golf Sport
1998 VW Beetle GLS
2001 VW Golf GL
Current:
1995 VW GTI VR6*
2004 Mercedes C230 Sedan*

















_Modified by lak_salttank at 6:09 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (lak_salttank)*

I've had one car, and it's a dub


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (riceatingrabbit)*

just picked-up a caddy and a golf and sold the white bunny. Added 2 to the list


----------



## dansvr6dub27 (Jan 4, 2006)

in order
1985 Jetta gl with 210,000 miles (r.i.p.)
1987 Golf 2dr with 189,000 miles (r.i.p.)
1983 Rabbit GTI with 154,000 miles sold to my brother after trans. went biggest mistake ever. regret it every day
1992 GTI 8v 164,000 miles sold to a friend regret that mistake every day
1995 GTI VR6 138,000 miles sold that to a friend
1996 GTI VR6 160,000 miles still have until I find another VR6
I'm a HUGE fan of the VR6 I don't think I will buy anthing else. 
VR6 4 LIFE


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Vr6MkIII)*

i'll try to put mine in order..
1981 olds delta 88
1984 scirocco 
1985 MR2
1988 hyundia excel 2 dr hatch
1990 hyundia excel 4 door
1991 hyundia sonata
1992 grand am v6
1986 scirocco
1986 MR2 (jspec SC swap)
1990 MR2 (Jspec turbo swap)
1991 MR2 turbo
1994 golf 2.0
1988 scirocco 16v
1990 G60 corrado (turbo swap)
owned in the past 4 years with the fiance..
2001 dodge neon
2000 chevy s10 extended cab
2003 dodge dakota (currently still have)
2004 kawasaki ninja ZXR 636 (currently still have)
2005 chevy equinox (totaled)
2001 beetle 1.8T (currently still have)
1990 corrado PG bottom end,crossflow head,t3/t4 turbo.. (currently still have)
looking for a 1.8t golf 4 now..


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (onequickg60)*

82 BMW 320i
86 BMW 325 4 door (replaced 320i)
87 Range Rover (first year in US)
92 BMW 325is (replaced 86)
83 Porsche 911 SC Cabrio (30k orig miles)
96 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 (business truck)
99 VW Beetle (first year hype owned 6 months)
2000 VW Passat 1.8t
2001 BMW X5 (replaced Rover)
2002 VW GTI 1.8t
2003 VW Jetta TDI wagon (business vehicle)
2004 Subaru STi 
2005 Subaru Legacy GT wagon (replaced X5 and STi)
2006 Jetta TDI DSG


----------



## racer4 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (badb5)*

Past cars:
1985 F150 2wd 5.0 --fast
1987 Buick Lesabre 3.8--ok but broke alot from abuse
1989 Miso****ty Sigma--the spaceship valdez (weird and leaky) 
this was the last non-german car i will ever own
1985 Jetta wolfsburg
1995 jetta gls-- R.I.P.
Current cars:
1982 Volvo 240DL--60,000 original miles now a daily driver
1985 f150 4x4--the workhorse
1983 GTI 16v--work in progress
1986 Golf 4 dr (everything's shot but the body)
1990 Passat wagon 16v lowered w/17 oz wheels
1998.5 Audi A4 1.8t APR stage 1 
I love VAG, I even have my girl wanting to trade her 2000 jeep grand cherokee for a toureg, maybe next year.


----------



## Fastsquirrel (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (racer4)*

In order
Cars
1967 VW bug
1987 Dodge Diplomat AHB code
1967 VW type 3 Fastback
1987 Dodge charger shelby
1987 Plymouth Subnance RS Turbo
1981 Toyota Corolla Liftback
1987 Buick GN
1991 Ford Escort GT
Scooters
1986 Honda Aero 50cc
1999 Honda Elite 50cc
1987 Honda Aero 50cc
1979 Vespa P200



_Modified by Fastsquirrel at 9:17 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## sexivdubgurl (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

2 for 2








92 VW cabriolet
96 VW golf


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (sexivdubgurl)*

my first car was a vw jetta and i still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hburns61 (Oct 30, 2003)

1966 Ford F100
1965 Ford Mustang 2+2
1980 VW Scirocco
1983 VW Rabbit GTI
1988 Mazda B2200
1989 BMW 525i
1992 VW Jetta
1995 Infiniti J30
1994 Infiniti Q45
Currently:
2003 VW Passat 1.8t 5sp
2005 Audi A4 Cabriolet
1997 Ford F150
Sentimental favorite is the 1983 GTI. Bought it new. So much fun to drive. The Passat is pretty fun too though.


----------



## aspen_snow (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (hburns61)*

Hey everyone.. I'm a newbie, but i'll chime in on this...
Past vehicles:
1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd. 
2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd. V8

Current vehicles:
2003 GMC Yukon
1996 VW Golf GTI -- my first GTI!! I've only have it one month!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have owned a whoping number of 2 cars!
1997 Ford Taurus SHO - had Yamaha 3.4L V8








2003 VW Beetle Turbo S - current one


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I've owned a grand total of 3 cars.
1985 Chevrolet Caprice (pimp machine)
1990 VW Jetta
1989 Hyundai Sonata (Don't ask)
The only one I still own is the jetta.


----------



## 1st veedub (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

1983 plymouth reliant








1988 plymouth reliant








1977 plymouth volare








1990 dodge spirit








1996 geo metro








2000 hyundai elantra








2005 hyundai sonata








2003 jetta gli


----------



## boschwillkillyou (Jun 21, 2005)

Got my liscense when i was 17, so in 3 years...
89 pontiac grand am
84 BMW 318i
96 VW golf
77 Porsce 924
83 VW rabbit GTI
85 Audi 5000 wagon
87 VW scirocco 16v


----------



## Kultur (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

me personally
1 - 2002 Golf GL
family
1998 jetta gt
every passat every year since 1997
every jetta every year from 1989 to 2001
golf... im not sure... i think 2001 GTi and maybe like a 1995 Golf
(and yes... the every passat/jetta means every model availible, my familia has owned a hell of a lot of them!


----------



## glxboy (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

4 Cars, All VW's!!
9/95 my 15th B-Day got my 68 VW Bug
9/96 my 16th B-Day got my 96 Jetta GLX VR6
1997 Sold the Bug







Stupid mistake
9/00 my 20th B-Day traded 96 Jetta GLX VR6 for 01 Jetta GLX VR6
11/03 Totaled 01 Jetta GLX VR6 RIP








Present car 03 GTI VR6


----------



## trav87 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (glxboy)*

68 VW Karmen Ghia
76 Chevy Monte Carlo
65 Plymouth Barracuda
68 Pontiac Bonneville Drop Top
85 Honda CRX
66 Ford Mustang (still have)
94 Pontiac Grand Am
97 Jeep Wrangler
98 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 5.9 Liter
86 Chevy Celebrity
03 Mazda 6
04 Mitsubishi Lancer RalliArt
87 VW Jetta (still have)


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (buddahvw)*

89' White Golf GL 2 door 1.8l 5spd
92' White Golf GL 4 door 1.8l 5spd
97' White Jetta Trek 2.0l 5spd
86' Champagne/gold Jetta Wolfburg Ed. 1.8l Automatic <not sure what the color was actually called on this one>
98' Indigo Blue GTI 2.0/ 5spd <current vehicle>
Been driving VW 13years now
j5


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

First car when I was sixteen [3 years ago] was a * 81 Toyota Pickup 5 speed*, 325,000miles on her... I miss 'Tina'
Second car, bought it last summer *00 Golf GLS* Reflex Silver 32k mi, known as 'Paige'








All you guys who 'still own' 17 cars, where are they?!?!?! Then again, i live in the suburbs, soo.... But either way I'd like to see a pic of alll these cars in someones backyard, it'd be hilarious.


_Modified by ChiNoah at 1:12 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

I'm bringing this back from the dead....added 4 more cars. Bought the wife A cabby too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

I think i did this already... but... 

In order
87 GTi 8v sold
86 Gti 8v parts 
91 Corrado G60 stolen








00 Gti VR6 still have
02 Gti 1.8t Sold
88 nissan sentra wagon







donated
03 Gti AE still have
84 Rabbit still have (project car)
95 Golf 8v parts
84 Rabbit Gti still have
03 Gti AE still have

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
added parts cars..










_Modified by JUS_GT_EYEZ at 7:22 AM 5-10-2006_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

In order:
1969/70 Dodge Charger 383 (father-son project since I was 12)
1987 Chrysler Conquest TSi (first car)
1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee V8 Limited
1989 Volvo 240DL (freebie!!)
1987 VW Scirocco 16v


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

All VW's....
2001 New Beetle 1.8t ::sold:: Parts car
2002 New Beetle. 1.8t








1989 Cabriolet 16v ::sold:: (regret 100%)








2000 New Beetle 2.0 s/c ::sold:: Miss it!








2001 turbo'd VR6 Cabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubDriverFound (May 8, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (VW PAUL)*

-1995 Glx
-1985 Jetta Gli
-1988 Jetta Gli
-1980 Caddy
-1959 Bug
-1988 Jeep 
Im only 19 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not bad i guess


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (DubDriverFound)*

wow some of you have a lot of cars hehe








93 gsr <-stolen








94 golf <-current http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesslop (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (GsR)*

Hmmm..here goes:
63 Sunbeam Alpine
64 Dodge Dart GT
63 T-bird
71 Westfalia Camper
77 Scirroco
79 Scirroco
85 GTI (just sold last year with 353k miles)
65 Mustang Convertible
84 Vanagon GL
87 Vanagon GL
89 Porsche 911 Targa
03 Eurovan MV
03 GTI-VR6
Still got the last three, miss the Westie!
Cheers,
Jess


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

My first car was a 98 VW Polo 1.0. I sold it when I moved to Canada for two years in 2003.
When I got back home last summer I got a 05 Å koda Fabia 16V.
I plan to sell the Fabia in the next month or two, cos I'll be getting a VW Eos 2.0 FSI.
I'm 25 btw.


----------



## ORT84 (Apr 21, 2006)

1990 Volvo 740GL 8V 4 Speed Auto 2.3L 110HP
2005 Acura RSX Base 5 Speed Auto 2.0L 160HP
The volvo is still being driven by my Mother. Traded in the Acura for my new ride.
2006 VW GLI DSG


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (ORT84)*

I'm 25 now, so, in the past 10 years i've had:
1st car: 1980 Subaru Wagon, My age: 15
1987 VW Jetta, My Age 16
1988 Ford Tempo, My age 16
1983 VW Rabbit GTi, my age 17
1988 Ford Bronco, My age 19 (or 20)
Current: 1994 Toyota 4Runner SR5 V6, My age 23


_Quote, originally posted by *hburns61* »_
Sentimental favorite is the 1983 GTI. 


Heck yeah man! I loved my '83 gti! Too bad I was a foolish kid at the time and didn't appreciate it till later.



_Modified by Minimaulak at 8:49 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## jus_sn (Apr 8, 2006)

Then:
69 Chevy C10 
87 Volvo 760T
85 Volvo 245
84 Volvo 242TI
Now:
85 Cabby
The C10 never left my friend who I bought it from's home though. When we started to work on it we discovered the body had essentially rusted off of the frame (thank you Iowa)







.


_Modified by jus_sn at 12:02 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (jus_sn)*

added 3 more


----------



## Veritas437 (Nov 2, 2005)

Never owned a VW, but I've always wanted a Jetta or Golf. Definitely picking up a new Rabbit though.
1992 Nissan Pickup XE (Sold)
1992 Nissan 240SX SE (Totalled)
2002 Ford Mustang V6 (Sold)
1996 Honda Civic DX (Selling soon)


----------



## Qball (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: (Veritas437)*

'75 Pinto
'74 Duster
'76 Le Mans
'67 GTO
'66 Le Mans
'78 Gremlin GT
Bradley GT kit car
'74 Beetle
'77 Firebird Formula
'83 Cadillac Sedan deville
'90 Corrado--still have ths one
'95 Saab 9000
'02 Focus--current daily driver
'01 Blazer--The wife's 
'86Honda Rebel 450--smashed in a blaze of glory
'72 HD Sportster 1000--swiped never to be seen again
'79 Goldwing 1000--left turned and I went flying.




_Modified by Qball at 5:47 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Veritas437)*

1970 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu 6-cyl
1972 Volkswagen Super Beetle w/ Automatic Stickshift http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1990 Toyota Tercel 2-dr (BOR-ingggg!!!)
2000 Volkswagen Golf GL 3-dr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWH9011 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1997 Chrylser Cirrus








2004 Volkswagen Golf 2 door


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (VWH9011)*

1993 Chrysler Voyager
2001 Mitsubishi Mirage
1998 Mitsubishi Galant (Turboed)
1998 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX (totaled)
*2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg*(Current)


----------



## blkvws (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

*1980 VW Rabbit Convertible*
1985 Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe
1989 Isuzu Amigo
*1995 VW Golf*
1998 Honda Civic
2000 Jeep Cherokee
1987 BMW 325ic
2002 Honda Civic
2004 Honda Accord Coupe
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee
*2005 VW Passat 4Motion
1988 VW GTI 16V
1990 VW GLI 16V
1993 VW Cabriolet*
1991 BMW 318i
The GTI and '91 BMW were are my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr8fuldave (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

66 bug (restoring)
67 bug crashed and endo!
68 bug (still got)
69 bug 
71 autostick bug (got for 150 sold for 1250.00)
74 s.bug
71 bus (first car)
84 scirocco (dailey driver)
92 corrado slc 80k stock,got
nonvw
71 lincoln continental
79 ford f350 dully flatbed
bikes
70 yamaha 90
71 yamaha r5 350
74 yamaha rd350 (still got)
75 yamaha rd350
84 yamaha seca 550
88 suzuki 1100 katana (got)


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (gr8fuldave)*

Wow...some of you have had a LOT of vehicles!!! boggles the mind...
Well, here's my list of cars I've owned, and a pic of my newest baby...and the reason I'm even on VW Vortex








73 Plymouth Duster (Moonlight Green with a white vinyl top








81 Toyota 4WD Pickup SWB
82 Mitsubishi Tredia
90 Hyundai Excel GL
84 Honda Civic Hatchback
91 Toyota 4Runner 4WD SR5
96 Dodge Dakota 2WD pickup
92 Infiniti G20
94 Infiniti Q45
01 VW Jetta GLX VR6 16V


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (azclubjetta)*

Sorry...better picture here!










_Modified by azclubjetta at 6:33 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (azclubjetta)*

Past Cars:
1986 Saab 900s
1992 Saab 9000 Turbo
1996 Jetta GLX
Currently:
1998 Jetta GLX
1990 Jetta GLI


----------



## MKIV_GTI_1.8T (May 30, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Owned
-72 toyota carina
-89 mazda 323gtx
-01 jetta gl
Own
-04 gti 1.8t
-83 gti 1.8
-96 cherokee (soon)
Only 3 vw's


----------



## mross (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (MKIV_GTI_1.8T)*

hey I like the car owning game so here is my short list: in order
'70 boss 302 fastback Mustang (Field Beater I hate Fords)
'79 Ford Granada (funny my girls 2nd and current car is a '78 Zephyr)
'78 Jeep CJ5 (Field Beater)
'83 Toyota Celica GTS
'84 Honda CRX (first crack at modding it never ran)
'81 Pontiac Firebird Formula Y84 Special Edition (my BABY)
'86 Saab 9000 turbo
'91 Chevy Lumina Euro
'94 Dodge Shadow
'95 Ford Crown Victoria P71 Intercepter (I broke my Ford Creed but nothin' beats drivin' a cop car)
'01 Vdub Passsat 1.8t (My New Baby)
wow all that and only one VW I'm a loser!!!!


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (mross)*

1993 VW Corrado SLC
1993 VW corrado SLC
1990 VW Passat GL 16v
1980 VW Scirocco S
i guess ive been a vw person so far


----------



## 83 rabbit 16v (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (secondslc)*

96 ford probe 
88 gli
86 325e
n many more to come (im 16 so havent been lookin for cars very long all three of theese cars have been in this year n the bmw i got last night


----------



## Impreza (Jul 6, 2006)

I have only owned my '04 Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## ShopaholicSara (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I've only owned two, both VWs:
93 VW Cabriolet
97 VW Cabrio


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

3 cars total: 2 VWs and 1 Audi (close enough?)
R32 current
01 Jetta Wolfsburg
85 audi coupe


----------



## mrshl13 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (TornadoR32)*

1979 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Brougham (great first car)
1989 Pontiac Firebird
1988 Pontiac Firebird GTA
1994 Ford Probe GT (POS)
1986 Pontiac Grand Prix
1997 Ford Mustang GT (300 RWHP/323 RWTQ)
2006 Volkswagen Jetta VE (started the downward spiral)
2006 Volkswagen Passat VE
Now I'm spoiled by German cars.
Do 2-wheeled vehicles count? If so:
1983 Honda Interceptor VF750F
1988 Ducati Paso 750 (biggest POS EVER!)
1998 Honda Super Hawk 996 (torquemonster)


----------



## AV6Wes (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

5 Cars..
02 Cavalier LS Sport Red coupe 5MT-- 3 weeks
00 Malibu LS- Black, Top of the line- almost 2 years
02 Altima 3.5SE Silver, black leather
04 Honda Accord EXv6 coupe Red beige leather
1st VW
04 Jetta GLS 1.8t


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

just out of curiosity - for those who still count more than 3 cars in their possession (okay, maybe i should say TEN cars) - where do you put all of them??? surely you aren't parking them all in the yard (front or back)? and no, i'm not calling you Shirley...


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (azclubjetta)*

I can hold 8 in the driveway and 2 in the garage. I could park about 100 in the backyard but I'd be homeless and single if i did that....which some days might not be too bad








Gotta half acre and have been trying to convince the wife to let me do a private VW junk yeard in the back where the garden is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only open saturdays and sundays till 9pm







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

added some pics (dozen or so) and will add ore as i find them


----------



## bigglzworth (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

1st car was a 1949 Chevy truck with rounded corner windows at age 15
'59 Dodge Coronet
'78 Charger
'77 Chevy truck w/350 4bbl
'76 Celica
'74 Superbeetle
'69 Bug w/sunroof
'92 Jetta
'90 Jetta coupe
'92 Passat
'89 2 dr. Golf
I think that's it.


----------



## GTibodeau (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (bigglzworth)*

owned three cars
1st 93 Golf CL
2nd 81 Rabbit GTi
3rd 92 Jetta


----------



## RobVR6 (Jul 15, 2006)

only owned 3
1990 VW Golf mk2 1.3 
1993 BMW 318is coupe
1995 VW Golf 2.8 VR6 (still own)


----------



## Pigtails4MyVW (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (RobVR6)*

In order
66 baja bug
69 belair
79 cadilac coupe deville
79 firebird
85 subaru
79 scirocco
79 super beetle
79 rabbit fuel injection
79 rabbit diesel
82 gti
86 blazer
85 scirocco
I Think I'm missing something


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Pigtails4MyVW)*

In order from '96 till today. and i still have 6 of these cars right now.
72 mazda 808
81 corrolla lift back
79 celica gt
84 RX7
70 beetle
61 beetle sunroof
66 beetle
87 jetta gl
91 jetta gli
91 jetta gli
98 Gti VR6
79 rabbit 4 door
70 nova
90 passat
90 passat wagon
61 beetle
89 ford ranger
81 rabbit pickup
91 gti
95 jetta vr6
67 beetle
65 notchback S
91 passat wagon
02 audi a4
62 beetle sunroof



_Modified by 6T1 at 11:28 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## JetBlueMig (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

3 cars, 3 dubs.
In order:
1989 Jetta GL (R.I.P.)
1991 Golf GL (Lil' Lugger aka The Daily Driver)
2006 MkV GTI (My Baby)


----------



## Turbo_Tank (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (JetBlueMig)*

I had about 5


----------



## dub_miguel (Jan 9, 2006)

1986 Nissan Micra
1986 Pontiac Fiero
1985 VW Jetta Coupe
1986 VW Jetta GL


----------



## VWHESS (May 4, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

In order from the last 4 years:
84 rabbit conv.
86 monte carlo ss
95 eclipse gsx
91 jetta gl
86 jetta gli
91 jetta gli
89 jetta gli
84 rabbit gti (still have)
95 jetta glx
90 jetta carat
98 gti vr
91 gti 16v
92 gti 16v (still have)
92 jetta gli (still have)
91 jetta gli (still have)
84 rabbit conv. (still have)
92 jetta cl ecodiese (still have)l
90 gti 16v (still have)
and still going

















_Modified by VWHESS at 11:50 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## rolisr2003 (May 29, 2006)

In order...
1978 Chevy Monza
1970 Beetle (my favorite kept it the longest bought in 85 sold in 94)
1969 Beetle
1971 Beetle
1978 Toyota Pickup
1996 Ford F150
2006 VW GTI


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (rolisr2003)*

1990 Chevy Camaro RS V-8
1990 Ford Bronco XLT 5.0
2002 VW Bora Variant 1.8T
2006 VW Rabbit 4-Door 2.5


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ellas Racing 1.8T)*

1 car:
1984 VW Rabbit GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Learned to drive on a Mark IV Jetta 5-spd
1)1990 Audi 100Q 5-spd
2)1996 Jetta GLS
3)....????


----------



## landon (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (lilbacon3)*

from first to present...
1984 Ford Mustang 5.0 
2000 Honda Civic Si
1996 GMC Jimmy 4X4
2001 VW Golf GLS 1.8T
2003 VW 20th Anniversary GTI (Jazz Blue)
2000 VW GTI VR6
Current: 2006.5 GTI MKV


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (landon)*

1989 VW 16V Cabriolet ::Sold for the Cabrio::
1994 Ford Explorer XLT ::Rolled it::
2000 VW 2.0 New Beetle (supercharged) ::Sold for the 1.8t::
2002 VW 1.8T New Beetle ::My baby::
2001 VW 2.0 Cabrio (VR sittin in garage) ::Trading in for the 07'::
2007 VW GTI or Touareg is up next...still debating which one I want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Cars I bought used:
67 Buick GS400
70 Buick GSX 455 Stage 1
Cars I bought or leased new:
75 Datsun 280Z
76 Datsun 280Z
78 Datsun 280Z
78 BMW 320i
79 Pontiac Trans AM T/A 6.6
79 Olds Toronado
80 Chevrolet Citation
80 Buick Skylark
82 Ford Futura (company car)
82 Pontiac Trans AM
84 Olds Cutlass Ciera (company car)
84 Chevrolet Cavalier Type 10
85 Olds 98 (company car)
88 Olds Toronado Trofeo (company car)
89 Chevrolet Corsica LTZ
93 Pontiac Bonneville SE
95 Pontiac Bonneville SLE
97 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi
00 Passat GLX sedan
00 Passat GLX wagon
03 Passat W8 sedan
04 Audi A6 3.0 sedan
06 Passat 3.6 sedan
Wow, what a trip down memory lane!


----------



## Ross85 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1985 Toyota Camry (bought for $50, sold for $900)
1995 Ford Ranger (brother has it now)
1995 VW Golf GL (just sold)
1996 VW Golf GTi


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_
I've owned 66 cars, 7 motorcycles, 1 tent trailer, and a french poodle.


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (hazw8st)*

Age: 24
Cars owned: 39
Total VWs owned: 32
MK1: 19
MK2: 2
MK3: 11
Plus a B3
72 Chevrolet Nova
72 Chevrolet Nova
71 Chevrolet Nova
80 Chevrolet El Camino
79 Volkswagen Rabbit
81 Volkswagen Rabbit
83 Volkswagen Rabbit
83 Volkswagen Jetta
86 Volkswagen GTI
84 Volkswagen GTI
83 Volkswagen GTI
84 Volkswagen Rabbit
78 Volkswagen Rabbit
78 Volkswagen Scirocco
75 Volkswagen Rabbit
78 Volkswagen Scirocco
88 Volkswagen GTI
79 Volkswagen Scirocco
82 Volkswagen Rabbit S
81 Volkswagen Caddy
82 Volkswagen Scirocco
76 Volkswagen Scirocco
93 Volkswagen Jetta
94 Volkswagen Jetta
94 Volkswagen Jetta
96 Volkswagen Jetta
98 Volkswagen Jetta
93 Volkswagen Golf
94 Volkswagen Jetta
75 Volkswagen Rabbit
80 Toyota Corolla
94 Volkswagen Golf Sport
84 Volkswagen Jetta
95 Volkswagen Jetta
95 Volkswagen Golf Sport
93 Volkswagen Passat
96 Volkswagen Golf
83 GMC Jimmy
91 BMW 318i
Of those, I think I still own nine.


----------



## GTI_UNIT (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Euro Nation)*

what i've owned:
1. 82 chevy citation
2. 89 dodge omni
3. 87 mazda rx-7
4. 91 isuzu amigo
5. 98 honda civic
6. 99 vw jetta glx


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

6 VW's and one Seat Ibiza


----------



## NeilsGLi (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*

1966 Mustang @ age 16
1991 Isuzu Pickup in 1991
1993 Corrado VR6 SLC - Bought new in 1994
1993 Acura Integra
1987 16V Scirroco
1997 Ford F-150
2001 Nissan Pick Up
1996 Jetta VR6 GLX
2000.5 VR6 Jetta GLS
2002 Toyota 4Runner Ltd
2003 Lexus IS 300
2002 VR6 GTI
2005 Jetta GLi - I claim to never sell it....my favorite so far!


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Volkswagen:
1) 1989 VW GTI
2) 2000 VW GTI 1.8T
3) 1993 VW Corrado VR6
4) 1987 VW Scirrocco 16V
5) 1989 VW Golf GL
6) 1992 VW VW GTI 8V
7) 2006 VW GTI 2.0T 6Spd
8) 1990 VW Corrado (currently own)
9) 1996 VW Jetta (currently own)
Audi:
1) 2000 Audi A6 2.7T 
2) 2001 Audi A6 2.7T

Bikes:
1) 2004 Kawaskaki Ninja 
2) 2005 BMW F650GS Dakar (currently)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Germanpower SLC)*

1977 Honda Civic CVCC(found 2 years after I sold it burning on the highway near Vegas)( yes I got a call from the NHP, trying to figure out who owned the thing)
1977 Dodge Aspen R/T
1972 VW Super Beetle(still alive and well, 15 years after I sold it)
1988 Plymouth Colt
1968 VW Beetle(Baja)(currently in restoration)
1980 Mazda RX-7(Junk yard)
1978 Chevy P/U short bed "Big 10"(rotting in the guys yard that bought it from me)
1997 Honda Civic(ex-wife possesses now)
1998 VW Jetta 2.slo(traded in for my GTI) 
2004 Passat GLS(in garage)
2006 VW GTI(at work with me)










_Modified by chrisp-e at 7:30 AM 7-25-2006_


----------



## dado81e (Oct 14, 2005)

92 corrado slc


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

49 Cars...2 motorcycles








87 Fox
86 Mustang LX
86 & 88 Ford Rangers
94 Acura Integra
97 GTI VR6
76, 73, 70, & 68 Beetles
81 & 83 Mercedes Benz SD & SEL (respectively)
68 Squareback
70, 73, 73 Fastbacks
63 & 67 T34 Karmann Ghias
81, 85, & 91 Rabbit convertible / Cabriolets
80, 81, & 82 Rabbit pickups
66 Westfalia
70, 70, 71, & 74 Karmann Ghias
85, 85 Vanagons
75, 84 Rabbits
81 Scirocco
89 Pontiac Grand Am
81 & 84 Jettas
91 Mazda Protege'
73 K70
61 Chevy Corvair!
87 Quantum Syncro
73 Thing
87 Honda CRX
74 412
91 Yamaha FZR 600
95 (?) Kawasaki Ninja
edit- i guess i'm 3rd on the list, haha. I actually thought of a couple other cars....
01 Cabrio...its actually my ex's car, but I'm still on the title 
i had a couple cars before I got my license that were never titled/registered in my name, but were stuff I picked up...
73 Dodge Dart Swinger
85 Dodge Omni
73 Squareback
not sure where this fits, but I had an 87 Toyota 4Runner that was my car, but was in my dad's name when I was much younger.
I'm sure theres probably some other cars I'm forgetting, haha!











_Modified by Kafer 53 at 11:30 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Kafer 53)*

NON VW'S
1955 chev.
1966 chevelle
1978 camaro
1965 vett
1969 Road trash(runner) What the f??k was i thinking?

Vw's 
1962 BUG 
1976 Rabbit GTI
1989 Golf GL
1996 Jetta GLX
1999 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro
2005 Golf gls diesel 
2006 Rabbit 2 dr.
Thats it for now.
Looking forward to the POLO GT Diesel are you listening VW?


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

added more pics


----------



## jrbscooch56 (May 20, 2006)

I'll speak for my father....

He has owned well over 9,000 vehicles...In the last 30 years....









hes owned a dealership for over 30 years....Basically selling over 300 cars a year... We are still in the mix of destoying the old documents that are not needed....
EDIT
My myself..
1986 Pontiac Fiero...Still have it...
1999 MK3 Jetta Tornado Red Wolfsburg...


_Modified by jrbscooch56 at 10:50 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

My VWs

'74 Dasher stationwagon (4-sp, orange, Thrush muffler)
'86 Jetta GLI (5-sp, Black, head ported & polished...)
'84 Rabbit GTI (Silver)
'84 Rabbit GTI (White)
'84 Rabbit GTI (Black)
'92 GTI 8-valve (Black)
'95 Golf Sport (5-sp, Red)
'99 Passat GLS 1.8T (Fjord Blue, 5-sp)
'99 Passat Wagon 1.8T (5-sp, Silver, H & R, GIAC, Techtonics)
'02 GTI (5-sp, Silver)
'02 GTI 337
'05 Phaeton V8 (Black, company car)
"05 Phaeton V8 (Silver, company car)
'06 Passat 3.6 Sedan (Sport Package, Tip)

Wife's VWs
'96 Jetta GLS (Auto, Sequoia Green)
'99 Passat GLS 1.8 (Tip, White)
'01 Passat GLS 1.8 (Tip, Silverstone Grey)
'03 Passat GLS 1.8 (Tip, Blue Graphite)

Non VWs
'06 Honda Odyssey Touring (Sea Mist Blue Metallic)
125cc Rotax Go-kart
My next VW
'07 Passat Wagon 2.0T (*6-sp*, Reflex Silver, Sport Package 2, NAV)


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (jsmyle1%@vw)*

3 in total, two VW's:
'87 16V Scirocco
'02 1.8T GTI


_Modified by nachtmusik at 10:05 AM 8-2-2006_


----------



## FuzzyDice (Jan 24, 2001)

82 Jetta Diesel (miss this sled)
87 Jetta GL 8v
87 Sterling 825 SL v6
90 Subaru Legacy Sedan 2wd
91 Jetta GLi 16v
90 Corrado g60 Stage IV
87 Jetta Coupe 8v Auto
91 GTi 8v (2.0 swap..current)


----------



## dudleyrabbit (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

It is good to see that there are people out there who has gone thru a lot of cars in his/her life.
For me, just a handful
1972 Super Beatle - Had it for 10 years. Inherited from my brother
1971 Mercury Cougar - Inherited from my brother
1986 Dodge Colt - First purchased, lasted 6 years till I got a Van.
1991 Dodge Caravan - 2nd purchased, lasted 17 years and still alive.
2001 Audi A4 Quatto - just traded for the Rabbit. Too many issues - never will buy another Audi.
2007 VW Rabbit - Hopefully my last car.
Wife:
1987 Mustang from a junk yard - lasted 3 years and sold it for the same price.
1998 Neon - still alive and kicking.
2007 Rabbit - my wife wished it was her, since I traded her Audi.


----------



## DubDriverFound (May 8, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (dudleyrabbit)*

1988 Jeep
1988 Jetta 16v
1985 jetta
1980 Caddy
1974 bug
1967 bug
1959 bug
1995 Jetta
1992 TDI


----------



## Jesslop (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (DubDriverFound)*

63 Sunbeam Alpine
64 Dodge Dart
71 Westfalia
71 Ford LTD (wife's hand-me-down)
77 Scirocco
79 Scirocco
65 Mustang 'vert
85 GTI
84 Vanagon GL
87 Vanagon GL
89 Porsche 911 Targa
03 Eurovan
03 GTI VR6
Cheers!


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Jesslop)*

VAG content: 2001-2006
92 Jetta 8v
88 GTI 16v 
79 Rabbit 16v!
77 Rabbit 8v
90 GTI WE
85 GTI 16v 
84 GTI 8v
85 Audi 4ksq 10v
90 Audi Coupe Quat 20v
84 Audi 4ksq 10v
79 BMW 320i 
75 BMW 2002 auto - Current Car
69 BMW 2002 auto-X-er - Current Car
69 BMW 1600
88 Jetta 8v
84 Jetta TD - Current Car
total average= New car every 4 months!


_Modified by mob my audi at 3:29 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## blends (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Good [email protected] 66 cars?! 
I've owned as follows.
1x 1997 Ford Escort (crap)
1x 1999 Chevy S10 (sold it)
1x 2002 VW GTI 1.8T (<3)


----------



## dstanker (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (blends)*

I have owned 2 cars. 
1992 lexus es 300 (totaled)
2000 VW Passat


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (dstanker)*

NON VW : none
VW: rabbit gti, 87 golf,01 gti,84 rabbit diesel,81 rabbit diesel, Another 87 golf


----------



## vdub al-the way (Jun 9, 2006)

1 and its a 94 jetta


----------



## Flip_mode (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (vdub al-the way)*

Only one so far 99 Jetta


----------



## LILALLEYKATT (May 10, 2006)

*WISH I STILL HAD THE CYCLONE SPOILER AND THE FIREBIRD CONVERTABLE*

70 Mercury Cyclone Spoiler  81Regal 68 Cutlass Conv 77 Olds Omega 76 Toyota Celica 77Toyota Celica 76 Bmw 3.0S Eur 74 Beetle 68 Pontiac Firebird Conv 88 Mustang LX 5.0 77 Dodge Power wagon 94 Ford Lightening 92 Lexus 400SC 87 Supra Turbo 70Torino 429 CJ 97 F-250 4x4 99Chev 2500 4x4 99 F-350 Diesel 96 Accord EX 99Explorer 99 Ranger 73 Trans Am 455 4sp 2005 V-8 Touareg 2006 Jetta TDI blk....2006 Jetta TDI silver on order 1979 to present


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

'84 Kawasaki 440KZ
Datsun pickup Gone
'90 corolla Gone
''93 camry Gone
'99 prizm Gone
'06 saturn Vue (wife's commuter)
'06 Kawasaki 250 Ninja (current summer ride)
MKI rabbit Gone
'00 Jetta 1.8T Gone
'03 Golf TDI Gone, damnit.
'86 Jetta GLI (picking it up saturday)
_Modified by lojasmo at 1:05 PM 8-18-2006_


_Modified by lojasmo at 1:05 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Just bought a Subaru, a plymouth reliant (don't ask), and an 89 Civic 4dr.
Then traded the Reliant for an 89 nissan truck


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I used to own everything when I had my chipped 1.8T.


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (minigolf)*

Non-Vws:
'94 Dodge Spirit LE V6 3.0
'00 Plymouth Neon
'98 Dodge Stratus ES V6(still own it)
The only VW:
'91 Corrado G60
Future cars:
Mk4 GTI Vr6
'03 Jetta GLI
'03-'04 Passat W8 w/6 speed manual


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm both mortified and impressed with the swappers.
I prefer to keep it for life.
first car: 95 craptastic Ford Taurus. Traded by mum for a 02 Focus that's been a great POS leaving her stranded 5 times on the interstate and Ford refuses to diagnose the issue under their factory extended 80k warranty (it just fell out of warranty a few months ago -- the factory 40k warranty)
Second car: 1973 Super Beetle, named Juney. Still have this car, dad drove it the last 3 years, put about 50-60k on it, broke a connecting rod. All engine internals are factory from 73; about time that something broke. I'm not sure how many owners it had before me, but I know it came from Baton Rouge Lousiana...
Current car: 2002 New Beetle GL 2.0 8v, 96k miles with 2 CELs and now an airbag light (seatbelt sensor has died). Needs a new driver door sensor (i'm slacking, i don't care about it really) and the new driver side buckle to turn off said airbag light. I've cracked the oil pan, ran it with 1qt oil (it burned till the CAI and new exhaust, now that it isn't breathing through a 1" straw it's not burning -- go figure) and have basically tried to kill it, but it refuses. I love this car.
Next car: 1978 Rabbit (roommate owns it now), converting to a "Voltzwagen" ie, 18HP electric motor and 14 batteries to give it 120V of power for about 80mi of driving on a single charge (this will become my primary to/from work car). Before anyone asks why, it takes less than 4 hours to fully recharge and that costs less than $4. You do the math, I drove right at 50mi round trip a day.
I don't have a desire to own another car outside some type of TDI Wagon or the rare diesel Caddy Pickup Truck (I'd want an 83 so I can say I have a car as old as I am). I never saw the point to buying, driving, and selling multiple cars. I guess that's coming from my grandfather, having had a 72 Nova from 72 - 91 and trading that for a 5speed Dakota pickup which he still drives. My dad had an 82 Ford F150 custom, bought in 84 and drove it until 2002/3 when he traded it for a 2000 F150 Triton. We have a rule, 100k is the breaking in point, minimum ownership is 10 years. We just don't like trading cars, tho dad owned a couple different 'stangs back in his racer days. And dad's daily driver now is a 86 diesel Golf. Mom's trading the Focus in for a TDI Jetta or Passat wagon in a year.


----------



## jasonwyse (Aug 24, 2006)

I've had 4 cars.
87 Blazer
86 Jetta
95 Jetta
02 Jetta 
Hopefully soon to be 06 Deep Black GLI


----------



## 03blackGTI (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (jasonwyse)*

4 cars so far
-87 Dodge Daytona- Most comfortable seats! Horrible engine
-95 Chevy Denatlier- (cavalier)- Hail storm hence the nickname, piece of crap
-94 Toyota Corolla- Great gas milage, thats about it
-03 VW GTI-bought in June of this year and love it!


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (03blackGTI)*

added some more pics


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

had a polo for my first car, then a golf, and now awaiting an audi a3 to be built in the factory and delivered


----------



## sla07 (Jul 1, 2005)

4 cars for me
VW Cars
- 90 Jetta GLS
- 96 Jetta GLS
- 04.5 Jetta GLI
Non VW Cars
- 90 Honda Accord


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (sla07)*

sold the Nissan...anyone wanna but a subby?


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

non vw:
- 1987 gmc s15
- 1985 gmc s15
- 1997 bagged chevy s10 
vw:
- 2001 gti 1.8t
- 1985 cabby
and many more to come in the future!


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

78 Jeep Wagoneer
91 Toyota 4Runner
86 Subaru GL-10 Turbo Wagon
98 GTI VR6
02 GTI 1.8T 337 Edition
91 Corrado G60
06 RAV4
98 GTI VR6


----------



## 91_8valver (Sep 15, 2006)

79 beetle and a 91 golf gti


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (91_8valver)*

95 del Sol
&
2002 Golf GTI


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (mikerosoft)*

Sold the Subaru....getting a bug (FINALLY) this weekend...68 rag


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

I've added another non-VW to my fleet:
Past:
87 Chrysler Conquest TSi
Present:
97 Jeep Grand Cherokee V8 Limited
87 VW Scirocco 16v
89 Volvo 240DL
85 Toyota 4Runner


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Past:
1989 16v cabriolet
2001 vr6 cabrio
2000 s/c 2.0 beetle
94' ford exploder (beater) 
Present:
2002 highly modded 1.8t New Beetle
2005 Touareg
2006 Continental GT
Future:
Eos or GTI or a MK3 cabby


----------



## 20AE428 (Feb 23, 2005)

Enjoyed almost all vintages!
1960 Meyers Manx (VW Dune Buggy)
1967 Beetle
1972 Super Beetle
1983 Scirocco 1.8
1987 Scirocco 16v
1989 Jetta TDI
Sorry MK3 just didn't get you
2003 20th Ann. GTI


----------



## Rollin_GTI (Jun 20, 2006)

in order, im only 22 keep in mind
1989 Olds Cutlass calais S (blew engine)
1986 Chevette
Then I Fixed engine on Cutlass, then blew it again. last domestic ill ever own. 
1984 Rabbit Gti 1.8l 8v, lots of work done
1984 Cabrio fun in the sun
1984 Rabbit Gti 2.0 8v, more than lots of work done - my project in a garage. 
1997 GTI Vr6 - my daily
Plans - an A3 with mods to be an s3 unless an s3 comes out before i buy


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

1979 VW Rabbit L (Golf 1) Copper $250.00 
1987 VW GTI 16v Dark Blue $ 2,600.00
1987 VW GTI 16v Silver $ 1,800.00
1990 VW GTI 8v Red $ 2,000.00
1985 VW GTI 8v Black $ 250.00
1987 VW GTI 16v Silver $ 500.00
1987 VW Quantum Syncro Red $ 500.00
1990 Audi V8 Inca Blue $ 2000.00
1992 VW GTI 8v Montana Green $ 700.00
1982 VW Jetta coupe 2.0L 16v White $ 800.00
1989 VW Jetta 16v White $ Free
1990 VW Golf Country Montana Green $ 3,100.00
1981 VW Scirocco 16v $ 1,000.00
1987-(?) Daihatsu Charade $ 300.00
1973 Chevrolet Suburban $ Free
1978 Audi Fox GTI silver $worked 3 days for
1992 VW GTI 8v white $300.00
1989 VW GLI 16v Silver $400.00
1992 VW Passat 16v Wagon black $800.00
1990 VW Jetta GLI 16v white $350.00
1991 VW Jetta GLI 16v white $400.00
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by I miss her! at 6:22 PM 10-10-2006_


_Modified by I miss her! at 3:44 AM 10-23-2006_


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (I miss her!)*

5 Cars, 5 VW's
84 Rabbit GTi
87 GTi 16v
90 Corrado G60
89 Jetta WE
82 Rabbit G60
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90JETTAHOOPTIE (May 1, 2006)

Starting from the begining
68 Ford Torino GT
81 AMC Spirit
84 Pontiac Firebird
87 Buick Regal
79 Chevy Z/28 (still have)
84 Buick Regal
86 Ford Ranger
84 Chevy S-10
79 Buick Regal
89 Plymouth Sundance
87 Pontiac 6000
84 Toyota Tercel
81 Buick Regal
89 Subaru Justy RS
84 Chevy S-10 Blazer
89 Chevy Cavalier Z/24 clone
84 VW Rabbit TD
87 Honda Prelude (race car)
96 Dodge Neon
96 Chevy Caprice (bought to pull motor)
91 Chevy Camaro RS
91 VW Jetta (still have)
81 VW Rabbit (still have)
Probally more that im forgetting


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (I miss her!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I miss her!* »_Ooh fun!
I added prices too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I added prices as well....... hope the IRS doesn't find out


----------



## 01and66buggirl (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Well..here goes the list
66 bug
94 golf
01 bug
I still have the 66..but heres the rest of my family..
my dad
58 bug
96 gti
03 gti
and we have a 72 bug that we have owned since new


----------



## 01and66buggirl (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (01and66buggirl)*

OOh I forgot..we had a corrado too! a 93


----------



## dub_miguel (Jan 9, 2006)

*1986 Volkswagen Jetta GL * - Daily Driver / Project
















*1979 Volkswagen Rabbit GTi * - For Sale / Project








*1985 Volkswagen Jetta Coupe* - R.I.P.








*1986 Pontiac Fiero 2M4 [Notchback]* - R.I.P.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re:*

In order of appearance:
*1984 Mazda B2000 (1994)*








*1982 GMC Jimmy S-10 (1995)*








*1985 GTI (1995-1997)*








*1982 Rabbit Convertable (RIP) (1997)*















*1976 Rabbit (Parts) (1997)*








*1978 Kawasaki KZ400 (1997)*








*1989 Chev Corsica LT Hatchback (Wife's) (1997-2000)*








*1982 Yamaha Seca 650 TURBO (1997-1998)*








*1985 GTI (1998-1999)*








*1993 Passat GLX VR6 (1999-2003)*








*1996 Acura (Wife's) (2000-2004)*








*1995 GTI VR6 (2003-2005)*








*2004.5 GLI 1.8T (Wife's) (2004-2006)*








*2000 Audi A6 2.7T (2005-2006)*








*1997 Honda Shadow 1200 A.C.E. (2005-2006)*








*Still own
2006 GTI (Bought 4/1/06)*








*2002 B5.5 Wagon GLX 4-MO (Wife's) (Bought 9/27/06) (Wrecked 3/23/07)*








*2001 X5 3.0i Wife's New Ride (Bought 3/31/07*












_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 7:51 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (cauliflower)*

1983 Olds Ninety Eight $3000
1982 Ford LTD Police Interceptor $500
1983 Isuzu I-Mark Diesel $300
1979 Chevy Van $4000
1987 Ford F-350 Crew Cab 4x4 $7500
1987 Pontiac Firebird Formula $3500
1985 Corvette $10500
1986 Suzuki Samurai $250
1985 Toyota Celica GT $1500
1987 Porsche 944 $9000
1989 Mercury Sable $3000
1985 Buick Regal $3500
1999 BMW M3 $43600
2000 Dodge Neon ES $16500
1988 Ford F-150 $FREE$
2003 VW GTI 1.8T $19300
1982 VW Rabbit Diesel L $150
1984 VW Scirocco $Traded some stuff for it
1984 VW Scirocco (Yes, a second one) $150
1983 VW Rabbit GTI $100
2002 VW New Beetle 1.8T Color Concept $13000
1987 Scirocco 16V $FREE$



_Modified by the_journalist at 6:13 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

all my cars are vw and i want nothing else. 
my first is my 80 westy, the rest are 83 gti, 85 cabriolet, and i am about to welcome to the family an 81 rabbit. 
some of you have really awesome lists! 
i don't have a drivers license yet... makes it harder to have cars...


----------



## PaPadubs (Oct 5, 2006)

4 nissan 2 240sx 1 200sx and 1 200ser Sold
4 vw one 96 jetta sold vr one 99 2.0 jetta sold ,00 jetta 1.8t trade for a 06 mazda and 97 gti


----------



## 20GTIVR603 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Im only 20 so my list is a little short
2001 Saturn L200
1987 Chevy Camaro (v6 bought for $300-sold for $300)
1987 Chevy Camaro with a 350ci v8 (bought for $1800-still sitting in my garage on jack stands)
2003 VW GTi VR6 (way more fun to drive than the 350 Camaro.....for now)


----------



## Blown03SVT (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

damn I thought I was bad...in 10 years I have owned a 69 Impala fully restored, a 91 dodge spirit es turbo, a 92 camaro z-28, a 96 Jetta, a 2001 Wrangler that I lifted 4 inches w/33, a Wrx, a highly modded 350z, Another wrangler 97 with7 1/2 inches of lift on 35 (tons more mods), a 2005 Hummer H2, an 2003 Mustang Cobra pumping out 503rwhp/512 rwtq (supercharged @ 17 PSI), and my new 2001 Oettinger Jetta. I probably forgot a car or two.








_Modified by Blown03SVT at 8:30 PM 10-8-2006_


_Modified by Blown03SVT at 7:31 AM 10-9-2006_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rollin_GTI)*

Keep in mind im under 22yrs old 
In order
86 camaro 2.8l v6-free and my first car (junked)
89 camaro 5.0 v8-$1500 upgraded motor to built 355 with nos (still have) 
69 camaro 396 bb-project car (still have)-free got for hs graduation
86 cherokee- $700 still have but blown trans
02 GTI 1.8T- $2000 crashed that i rebuilt-still have yeaaaaaaaaa
05 STI 2.5Turbo- bought for 10k crashed, fixed it for $5k and then sold it for $25k
97 Golf 2.0-$100 from the gf (still have, daily) 30+mpg woot
Soon to be mk4 GLI vrt woot if i can get the cash in time


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

3 cars, 2 VWs


----------



## hwrogers (Oct 8, 2006)

ok, first post on this forum... currently have 4 cars, 3vw, 1 mercedes, and 2 bikes
2003 yamaha vstar 650 classic (white/silver)
2003 kawasaki ninja 500 (blue, will be modding for drag races, noone does it with a 500...)
cars (past);
first '73 bug (but ugly beast, wheelied if you popped the clutch too hard lol)
97 jeep wrangler (4banger wuss, whoever bought it got ripped off, tore it up BAD) 
'81 impala 267 v8 (ran like raped ape, sold when gas hiked)
current;
'80 mercedes 300sd (AKA the panzer among friends)
'71 bus (vw bought for parts for other...)
'74 bus (see^)
and to end all this parts crap;
2006 golf 4dr base model (bought saturday a week ago, didn't get home, dog did $2300 in damage, busted radiator, good thing for roadside assistance) so much for stopping the purchase of parts...


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

My automobile lifelist (in order of purchase):
*'76 Dodge Omni*...before you laugh, I wish to point out that this car came from the factory with the 2.0 VW Rabbit engine. For those who doubt me, you are welcome to visit and check out the aluminum head I kept after having to replace it.
*1984 BMW 318i*...absolutely the best car I have ever owned. No power anything. 5-speed. Lightweight. Nimble. That famous rev-happy BMW 4-banger. Nothing but a big grin machine.
*1986 Honda Civic Si Hatchback*...another fun little car. 5-speed. Great to squirt around in traffic. Plus, you could haul lumber in the thing if you needed. The rear hatch opening came complete with notches that made the opening just wide enough to slide a 4-foot-wide sheet of plywood in the opening. That's good engineering! Great car.
*1991 Nissan Maxima SE*...Had to transition to 4-door cars when we started having kids. But I didn't have to go with boring cars. 5-speed. The great Nissan 3L DOHC v6. Fast. Secure. Reliable. Got over 314,000 miles on it before I sold it. The engine never needed work. Ran just as strong when I sold it as the day I brought it home. 
*1986 GMC Sonoma 4x4 extended cab*...When you buy a house, eventually you will need to haul stuff. That's what this was for. Heaviest clutch I've ever driven. I think this was the one that killed my left knee. Crazy color. Radar blue. Looked purple in one light, blue in another. Good, dependable hauler. My son totaled it.
*2001 Nissan Maxima SE*...since the '91 was such a great car, we thought we'd go for another one. Still that great v6. Crappiest brakes ever put on a car. They seem to warp just from _thinking_ about stopping. Black paint chips in a stiff breeze. Fun to drive, though. 
*1997 VW Jetta GL*...bought with the settlement from the totaling of the Sonoma. Intended for my son to get to and from school. Actually a rebuilt car (I know, I know...) Still, at the price, it was the best all-around car we could find at the time. Nothing special. 2L engine. 2-slow is right.
*2001 VW GTI 1.8t*...A buddy of mine had a GTI back in the late 80's. Fun car. So, when we saw this one on the lot of the local import service shop, we got interested. We needed a car to replace the Jetta my son was taking. This is a very nice ride. Automatic, though. My left knee thanks me for that, even if My Fast hates me for it. Interesting quirks these VWs have. And what is with the über-stüpid oil filter location? I've never had so much trouble changing oil as I do with these Dubs. 
My daughter (who will be getting her learner's permit next month) is very excited about the GTI. And all the boys at the high school approve of the car. 
I'd like to take this opportunity to publicly hate on my father-in-law who, way back in 1980, made my wife-to-be get rid of her champagne-gold 64 Chevy Impala, because it needed new brakes. W.T.F??? I'd kill to have that car on my lifelist today!


----------



## ChampWJ (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Thorzdad)*

Cars: in order
92 Honda Accord EX ('98-00)
96 Jeep Cherokee Classic 4x4 ('00-06)
99 Honda Civic EX ('03-Sept 06) stolen
02 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 (Apr '06- )
01 VW Jetta VR6 (Oct '06- )
Motorcycle
00 Honda CBR600F4 ('03-04)


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (ChampWJ)*

I love it when when a person's list doesn't match what's in their profile...what's up with that?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

7 VW's in 3 countries


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

bump it back from the dead


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

87 Plymouth Reliant - totaled
87 Plymouth Reliant wagon 5 speed







- blew motor twice, and third time decided to scrap
87 Merkur XR4ti - sold
94 Suzuki Swift GTi - sold(which i never should have done)
92 Suzuki Swift sedan - sold
01 Suzuki Swift HB - sold
91 Mazda 323 GTR - totaled







(loved this car to freaking death)
93 Mazda 323 - totaled but serves as a parts car for my 91 that i still own
91 Mazda 323 - still drive
88 Vw Golf Cabriolet - still drive
2004 Suzuki Swift+ (Chevy Aveo in the states - Daewoo Kalos elsewhere) - daily run about
Mind you, im 17. Pay for the mortgage, go to school full time, work two jobs, pay for gas, and all.
i think i found a few grey hairs on my head. ^_^


_Modified by leeko at 12:12 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 19 and since ive been driving ive owned a 98 Accord coupe V6 that my brother gave me as a present for getting my license (then his wife took it....b*tch) then a 97 Grand Cherokee that my dad bought brand new in 97, then i crashed that and I have a 97 Jetta GLS, and I'm buying a 90 Jetta GLi soon


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

god how lame do i feel compared to some of you guys!
i've had a 
1.1 mk2 ford fiesta
1.4 pug 306
2.0 gti mk3 golf
1.6 driver mk2 golf - now VR6!


----------



## RGaug (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Should I start with the ones I rode in as a kid? Here I am with my family in front of our 1975 Rabbit!!!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

in order
71 plymoth fury 4door (clean) stolen
73 dodge coronet 4 door (slow pig) sold back to owner
84 subaru 4x4 gl hatchback ( best fun ever in snow) sold for $700 then town stole it 3 weeks after the guy was supposed to pick it up.
89 jetta coupe (1st dub love) sold for $300
84 rabbit convertable (stink like puke and oil) given away after i took the nose off
87 olds delta88 (temporary beater) died charity donation
96 jetta special edition 2.slow (i get made fun of) daily driver


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1986 Nissan 200SX
1999 GTI 2.0
2004 GTI 1.8T
2003 Jetta 2.0
2006 New Jetta 2.5


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (JusaGTI)*

And I thought I had a decent amount of vehicles but some of you all have had/have *a lot *of cars.
VW's had
87' GTI 16v
00' Passat 1.8T
04' R32
Others had
90' Chevy S10
96' Toyota T100
98' Toyota 4Runner
98' Dodge Dakota
99' Chevy 1500 Silverado
02' BMW 330i
*03' BMW M3 (favorite car to date)*
04' Toyota 4Runner
04' Acura TL
06' Land Rover LR3 (wifes current car)
06 Subaru STI (very high performance but not very nice overall)
Bikes had
82' Suzuki RM125
84' Kawasaki Gpz550
86' Kawasaki Ninja 600
90' Yamaha FZR600
92' Suzuki GSXR750
93' Honda CBR600F2
90' Yamaha FZR400
89' Yamaha FZR400
95' Honda CBR600F3
96' Suzuki GSXR750
99' Yamaha R6
02' Kawasaki KX250
04' Kawasaki KX250
Just got on Saturday an 07' 4dr GTI. *Loving it!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GBH at 8:51 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## FatKid756 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (GBH)*

Total list in order
81 VW Rabbit 4dr, converted from diesel $750
88 VW Jetta $600
87 Ford F-150 Free
90 Chevy Camaro $3500
90 Jeep Wrangler $4000
87 Mitsubishi Starion $1300
96 VW Passat VR6 $9000
04 Yamaha YZF R6 $5000
87 VW GTI 16V Bought from original owner in 2002 $1000
88 Ford Bronco $1250
Still Own
97 Ford F-150 My wife's acquired in the marriage
04 Toyota 4runner $17500
04.5 Jetta GLI $15000 My FAVORITE car by far
03 Sundowner Thoroughbred Trailer


----------



## pete643 (Apr 23, 2003)

64 Dodge Polara 500
71 VW Type 3 Fastback
78 VW Rabbit
79 Mazda GLC
85 VW Golf GTI
87 Honda CRX
95 VW Jetta GLI
06 VW Jetta 2.0T


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (pete643)*

In order, or close to it as my memory isn't that radical.
1980 Subaru Wagon - a general crap-box. sold it for what I paid for it. drove it a bunch when I was 15, took my license test at 16 in the car then sold it a few weeks later. I drove to go take my test, then my mom came, signed the papers and left. then I drove off when I passed the test. haha....ssshhhhhh don't tell.....

1987 VW Jetta - all sorts of problems, lasted less than a month.
1988 Ford Tempo - another step in the wrong direction. i'd get stuck on ice on FLAT GROUND. it'd die randomly at intersections, generally a gutless POS. had it for less than a year.
1983 Rabbit GTI - excellent condition, bought it from my uncle and his wife. drove the piss out of that car. Ididn't like it at the time, read: Dumb Punk Teenager, but loved driving it. had it for 3 years or sold it to some hippies that hotboxed it when they picked up the title. heh. 
1988 Ford Bronco - excellent condition Bronco that lasted me about 2-3 years. drive around the west-part of the country in it, with everything I owned over the course of 6-8 months. shipped it to Seattle (from alaska) drove to LA, then to Boulder CO, then to Utah (ugh) then to WA and then up through Canada back home. sold it to get something smaller and better on gas.
1994 Toyota 4Runner - good truck, 'cept I seized the engine on it a month after I got it, while I was doing my newly aquired 75mi round trip commute to work. basically bought it twice because of the new engine. had it for about a year, or so......
2003 VW GTI 1.8T - I fell back in love with GTIs (and BMW) and wanted a new car. I got a new job making good money (still have the job and now I'm making better money) so i traded the 4Runner in and got a really bad deal on my car through a BMW dealership here. 
it feels so good to be back in a small, fun, perky car.


----------



## rapple (Sep 29, 2006)

71 VW Super Beetle
77 Fiat X-1/9
70 Porsche 911E
81 Corolla SR-5 Coupe
85 Mazda RX-7 GSL-SE
87 Jeep Wrangler
93 Mazda Miata
90 BMW 525i
95 BMW M3
97 Jaguar XJR
01 Mazda Miata SE
95 Range Rover LWB
03 Saab 9-5 Sportwagon
05 Mazda Mazdaspeed MX-5 (Current toy)
04 VW GTI VR6 (Current daily driver)


----------



## corradoofdoom (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

my first car was a 1981 rabbit for 200 bucks
1974 vw thing( i shouldnt have sold that)
1974 bug on and off
1960 bug for like a year
1990 vw corrado
1990 toyota 4 runner
1993 corrado vr6
1990 corrado
1999 vr6 gti
1993 vr6 corrado
2003 gti current
yamaha ysr 50
2003 honda rebel
some of these i had two at a time, if i find a good deal i cant pass it up










_Modified by corradoofdoom at 7:56 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (corradoofdoom)*

1990 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera
1998 Chevrolet Cavalier
2002 New Beetle


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's?*

3 Volvo's, 2 VW's, a Nissan and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## sebas20vt (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1988 hyundai pony








1992 mazda 323 sedan
1986 golf gti 16v ( now 20VT ) still mine
1988 Ford sierra 2.0 
1990 Ford sierra 2.0
1989 golf 1.6 GTD
1988 golf gti 8v
1992 golf mk2 1.8 
1988 Jetta 1.3
1982 mercedes benz 300D
1983 polo steilheck 1.3
1993 golf mk3 1.8
1989 passat 35 i 1.6 ( daily driver ) still mine
1990 fiat panda
1997 Renault megane cabrio ( for my girlfriend ) still ours
that all


----------



## k.:Rin (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I have owned 4 cars, all VWs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Previous rides:
91 Jetta
96 Jetta
02 1.8T GTI
Current ride:
04 R32


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (turboKarin)*

hmm...
old=
72 bug-volksrod project
64 mercury montery- had a 390








73 bug-sat like 1/2 off the floor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
88 ranger-pos but ran good
00 cavalier-never should have sold it
58 bug-really regret seling it
89 gti-im stupid and ruined it








current
87 gti-its a daily
[2] 79 rabbits-diesel projects

oh and im only 17...







and paid for them allll myself










_Modified by cdub58 at 6:24 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (cdub58)*

With the most recent purchase, I've had 36 Sciroccos, 5 Passats, 3 Pickups, 2 Rabbits, 1 Rabbit GTI.... and an Integra winter beater once. That's the only non-VW car I've ever owned.


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's?*

Wow, some people here have a lot of impressive lists!!!
I'm 22 and I have been in University for 5 years, going on 6, and I finally got a sweet job and boughtmyself my current car which I absolutely LOVE. However,I already have plans for when I graduate and get a real job...(I'm almost finished my nursing degree!).
#1 - 1989 Toyota GT-S - likes to rev...fairly fun to drive around town
#2 - 1989 Nissan 240sx (RWD - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
#3 - 1988 Prelude SI ("pimped" w/ real nice stereo...) 
#4 - 2007 VW Rabbit loaded. 
It's just so, so, sooooo much nicer having a new vehicle. I have to drive a lot for school and going to work, so I wanted something that was fun and not going to break down in rush hour. The Rabbit does that and more for me! I'm thinking I will trade it in next year already, probably for sure the year after that, for something even nicer like a Eos...
















and I also just pained mt calipers a few months ago. White car, red calipers =


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Mauler_2.5)*

the cars ive owned in the last 10 yrs.
'86 gti
'87 scirocco 16v (my baby, so sad it's gone)
'88 scirocco 16v with engine swap. (fast motherfokker, but gone)
'83 gti (motor blew up, now sits as a shell)
'83 gti (runs and drives, just not very well, currently the project)
'83 gti (given to me for some reason)
'02 jetta wagon (my daily, has over 155k on it now)
'03 jetta gli. (wife's car, i'd get in too much trouble)
i have never owned anything but a vw, don't see that changing anytime soon. maybe ill graduate to audi's.
been pondering buying a rabbit to replace the daily...or just supplement it.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (definition56)*

I've owned a lot of cars - always come back to VW.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (badb5)*

In order.
1981 Ford Escort
1973 Vw Beetle
1979 Pontiac LeMans
1969 Vw Beetle
1988 Honda Civic
1990 Vw Jetta GLI
1997 Honda Civic
1995 Vw Jetta GLS
1989 Vw GTI
1990 BMW 318i
2003 Vw GTI
1969 Vw Beetle
2004.5 Vw Jetta GLI


_Modified by Shawna at 11:52 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

1977 Ford LTD II
1978 International Scout
1971 Chevy Cheyenne Pickup
1967 Pontiac Firebird
1956 Chevy Impala
1976 Pontiac Ventura
1984 Mazda GLC
1995 VW Golf III
1998 Chevy S-10
1999 VW Beetle
1991 VW Jetta
1993 VW Golf III
1991 Volvo 240 Wagon 
2002 VW Golf GLS
2000 VW GTI
2006 VW Jetta 
2007 VW Rabbit


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

car one
1995 ford tarus broke down at 66,000 for 3rd time
car two
2005 nissan sentra drove for 10,000 too small
car well current one lol
2002 vw jetta 1.8t bought in 9-29-06 30,000 like the most


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (marshallbedsaul)*

87 Toyota p/u
90 Mitsubishi Galant
90 VW Corrado
49 Chevy 1/2 ton p/u
89 Chevy 1/2 ton sb
06 Vw Rabbit


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Wow! wat a list, um ive owned 3 vws an only 3 cars
93vento
98jetta
04R32
why so many cars?


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

1987 Chevy Corsica
1999 Jetta
Ordered my 2007 GTI, should get it in March.


----------



## TODDK (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (emissary)*

Wow I am impressed that you guys/gals can remember all of your cars.... 
Impressive...
I have had so many cars VW always been my favorite!
What I have now....
1999.5 cabrio supercharged Wifey work car 
2003 gti staged III supercharged
1987 gti 8v
1993 slc rado 45k og miles
1991 g60 stage III 
1992 g60 rado for sale or trade
2004 ausi s4
2004 dodge cummins
1988 porche 911 turbo (first year)
2005 yamaha jet boat HO
I have had so many rock crawling buggys it is a shame I build them for my side work....
Too many vw/cars to remeber! thanks for sharing....


----------



## kestrel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (TODDK)*

Cars I currently own:
2006.5 Jetta TDI with DSG
1998 Chevy Tahoe
1982 Rabbit Convertible
Cars I have owned in the past:
1986 Quantum Syncro wagon
1978 Scirocco
1968 Karmann Ghia
1964 Karmann Ghia Convertible


----------



## Damon007 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Let me see
In No Paticular Order
Thing
3 Vintage Bugs
1 New Beetle
a fox
Jetta
2 or 3 Busses
Getting a Gti very soon


----------



## TheShape (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1980 Audi 4000 
1979 BMW 733i
1993 VW Golf
1993 Ford Explorer Sport
1998 Monti Carlo Z-34
2001 Ford Ranger
2006 Jetta GLI


----------



## foot (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's?*

#1 88 conquest TSi
#2 95 passat GLX VR6
i'm only 17 and i bought the conquest in January


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (GOTSUBZ)*

1969 Ford Mustang Fastback
1976 Ford Econoline E-150 panel van
1965 Ford Falcon Futura 4-door
1972 Ford Maverick Grabber V-8
1979 Fiat Brava 4-door
1986 VW Jetta GLI 4-door
1985 Mazda RX-7
1985 VW Vanagon 7-passenger
1981 VW Pickup LX
1993 VW EuroVan MV Westfalia
2001 VW Jetta GL 4-door
2002 VW Cabrio GLX
2002 VW Passat GL
2002 VW Golf GLS TDI
1971 VW Super Beetle
In search of Vanagon, Scirocco or Thing but wouldn't rule out other VW's.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I've owned 9 cars and all 9 of them have been vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t_wagon_man (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

here goes
1975 Plymouth Valiant 318cu in V8 4 door - inherited from dad.
1981 honda civic 4 door 1.3 ltr cvcc semi auto trans - lasted 2 months ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
1975 BMW 530i
1983 BMW 528e
1999 Civic Si - laste 6 monts - sold foe WV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







worst crap ever owned








1999 Jetta III GLS 5sp - sold in march this year
2001 golf 1.8T 4 door - stolen after 10 mths







- still crying over that one








presently
1999 Volvo S70 GLT Sedan
&
2003 Jetta GLX Wagon 1.8T 5 spd tiptronic Woo HOOO


----------



## ikonxone (Jun 26, 2007)

85 Toyota Celica
87 Toyota Tercel
86 Toyota MR2
99 Toyota Corolla (sold in 05)
86 Toyota Truck
92 Toyota Corolla
04 Toyota Matrix Xrs
05 Scion xB 1.0
06 Scion tC
06 Subaru Impreza
07 Toyota FJ Cruiser (Wifes Car)
07 VW Rabbit (Current)
hopefully, this is my last car for atleast 5-7 years. if everything goes great with vw then i can see myself owning another one.


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

'92 Jetta Wolfsburg
'94 Jetta GLX VR6
'94 Jeep Cherokee 
'92 Nissan 240sx 
'06 MKV GTI
(soon) '08 R32


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (kellykutthroat)*

heres my list in order
77 VW Rabbit
79 VW scirocco 16v swap
83 VW Rabbit GTi 16v swap
81 VW Rabbit diesel
82 VW rabbit turbo diesel
87 VW GTi 16v
90 VW GTi 8v 
96 Subaru Impreza Wagon STi Swap
91 Nissan 240SX hatch track car 
00 Mercedes Benz C43 AMG
02 VW GTi 337
95 VW GTi VR6
95 VW golf 4dr
97 VW Passat VR6 
91 VW Jetta GLi 16v
88 VW Cabby 16v swap
96 VW Golf 4dr
01 Audi TT 225 quatro coupe
I still own the 91 gli, 88 cabby, 96 golf, and the audi tt


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (337GTiAndrew)*

79' Ford Maverick
82' Nissan Pulsar
86' Ford Bronco
65' Ford Mustang Coupe
94' Ford Ranger
88' VW GTI
92' VW GTI
00' VW 4dr Golf 1.8T
I think thats it


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (noshine)*

Had:
'77 Beetle sedan
'86 Scirocco 8v
Have:
'00 Jetta TDI
'97 Cabrio


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

1949 Chevy DeLuxe Coupe
1963 VW Beetle Standard (Burnt to a crisp)
1965 VW Beetle Standard (Stolen)
1968 Mercury Cougar (Still have)
1969 VW Squareback
1970 Ford 3/4 Ton Pickup
1974 VW 411
1983 VW Rabbit GTI
1986 Isuzu Trooper
1988 Mitsubishi Starion ESI-R w/ SHP
1991 VW Jetta GLI
1992 VW Jetta GLI
1993 Acura Integra GS (acquired in parts trade)
1995 VW Golf Sport
1995 Land Rover Discovery SE7 (Totalled)
1995 BMW M3 (Stolen)
1997 Land Rover Discovery SE7 (Still have)
That's pretty much it.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

72 bug
91 jetta
93 jetta
89 toyota pickup
...hopefully a MKV soon!?!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

1990 nissan pick up(2001)
1990 passat gl (2001, coolant hose [email protected], warped head, junked it)
1987 nissan pick up
1984 Jettal GLi
1989 Jettal GLi 2035cc
1988 GTi 16v
1991 GTi VR6
1990 eagle talon TSi(beater)
1998 Audi A4 1.8t
1996 Gti 2.0
1984 rabbit gl 16v
2002 Gti 1.8BT( current)
1987 Nissan Maxima( daily driver)


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

70S AMC PACER
68 AMC JAVELIN 
69 AMC JAVELIN 
79 CAMARO 
79 MUSTANG 
95 HONDA ACCORD
2000 HONDA
79 PORSCHE 928
04 PORSCHE CAYENNE
90 CORRADO
93 CORRADO
04 AUDI A6


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (scrapper)*

Up to 64 cars now, not counting my wife's or kids' cars. About 20 aircooled VW's 5 Jettas, 2 passats, 1 scirocco. (and 4 Audi's too)


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (jayhawk)*

1981 Honda Accord
1982 Honda Accord
1986 Civic Si
1988 CRX
1992 Toyota Corolla
2000 VW New Beetle
1998 Volvo V70
2000 CRV
2004 VW GTi
1988 VW Scirocco
Least favorite: Toyota Corolla
Most favorite: Toss-up between the GTi and Scirocco. And to think I almost never drove a VW after that 2000 New Beetle!


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

not in order.
1993 300zx n/a
1993 300zx TT
1994 Ford Ranger
1995 Supra TT
1994 RX7
1988 RX7 TurboII
1973 Datsun 240Z
1976 Datsun 280Z
1977 Datsun 280Z
1987 Buick GN
1968 VW Bug
1988 GTI 16V
1971 VW Rabbit
2005 Scion xB
1968 Stingray
1994 Ferrari Mondial
1988 200sx
1988 M3
1982 VW Rabbit
1991 GSX
1994 MR2 Turbo
1988 MR2 SC
piff theres more. and not bad for only being 23 years old


----------



## WobGtiVrSik (Jul 28, 2003)

i lost count after 9 but ill try nd remember as i go down the list.
got my first car at age 15.
86 Jetta GL
93 Passat Vr6
98 Gti Vr6 (currently own)
88 Jetta Vr6
91 Jetta GL
85 Golf GL
86 Jetta GL
88 Golf GL
98 Jetta Vr6 (surrently own)
95 Passat Vr6


----------



## Red 1.8t (Mar 7, 2007)

bmws are so euro it hurts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

87 golf gl
91 8v gti
94 golf gl ****still have
94 jetta gl gone
90 jetta wolfburg edtion ****still have
97 gti vr6 ****still have







its a sickness i tell ya


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (gtiguy1994)*

My list...
'89 Dodge Daytona Turbo
'89 Dodge Spirit
'86 Dodge Daytona Turbo Z CS
'96 Chrysler Cirrus LXi
'88 Dodge Daytona
'90 Plymouth Laser RS
'88 Honda Civic Wagon RT 4WD
VW's I have owned
'99 Jetta Wolfsburg
'04 Golf GLS TDI
'92 Jetta GL
'92 Jetta Carat
'86 GTi
'93 Jetta GL
'94 Jetta GL
'98 Golf K2
Currently I am driving..
'99 Honda Civic EX which I am prob going to sell soon.


_Modified by PzwoTDI at 8:31 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

in order and im 17 people
98' Jolf 
81' Caddy Diesel
96' Gti Vr
95' Passat Glx Wolfy


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

'93 Ford Taurus Sedan - POS had 65k miles, a month after owning it, engine blew up.
'98 VW Passat 1.8T - FMIC, coilovers, 18's, everything short of a BT upgrade
'06 Mk5 Jetta GLI 2.0T FSI - Current daily driver
'87 Mk2 GTI 16v - Current project car. Will be my daily once its reliable enough.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

got my 2dr back! woohoo!


----------



## hypermiler (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

This is going to hurt both me and you.
I hope writing it down will revive the memory. List is in the order gathered. 
Rumford, Maine
62 Chevy Impala 2 Dr 409
63 Chevy Biscayne 283
64 Dodge Polara 318
57 Chevy Bel-air 4-dr hardtop
66 Dodge Coronet 500 360ci
65 Plymouth Fury II 2-dr 383ci
63 Chevy Impala 2-dr 283
65 Pontiac GTO convertable (500 hp) Oxford Plains drag car
62 Chevy Impala convertable
62 Chevy Impala 2-dr
67 Plymouth Satellite convertible 340ci
64 Pontiac Tempest 2-dr Stolen
Suzuki TS-400 motorcycle
Arctic Cat EXT 400 Snowmobile
67 Dodge Dart 
Now off to college
61 MGA Roadster
67 Volvo 122 wagon
San Diego
73 Mercury Capri v-6
67 Volvo 122 wagon
65 Volvo PV544
68 Volvo 122 wagon
1976 BMW R75/6 motorcycle
1963 BMW R50/2 motorcycle
62 Volvo P1800 s/n 267
72 Volvo 1800 ES
71 Volvo 1800S auto
84 Honda Civic Wagon (my lowpoint, ruined my honeymoon)
82 Volvo 245 GL-T
65 Volvo 1800S
64 Volvo PV544
79 Volvo 240 4-dr
65 Volvo PV 544
58 Volvo PV444
73 Volvo 1800ES
72 Volvo 1800ES
65 Volvo 122 sedan (1st place winner in class 1994/95 West Coast Meet)
73 Volvo 1800ES auto
67 Jag XKE
67 Jag 420
65 Jag 3.8S
63 Daimler (MKII) 2.5
84 Maserati Quattroporte
70 Volvo 1800S
58 Volvo PV445
61 Volvo P210
71 Volvo 142E
91 Volvo 740 Wagon
97 Volvo 850 Wagon
72 Izusu I-Mark Diesel
64 Volvo PV544
73 Volvo 1800ES 28k orig miles
01 Dodge 2500 diesel
85 Mercedes 500 SEC
85 Mercedes 190e
04 Volvo XC-90 
Todays driver
79 VW Rabbit Diesel L
I'm sure I've forgotten some


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (hypermiler)*

15 Cars, 1 bike... 3 Audi's, 10 Volkswagens, Gsxr 750, and a Toyota camry and a Mini van that somehow found their way into the fleet. No matter what I come across, it will always end up VW!


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

1st car[5 years ownership]
1983 pontiac grand prix brougham, two-tone blue w/ velour interior.
350HO swap w/ cam, headers + edelbrock everything. weld draglites.
2nd car[2 years]
1991 acura[eeeww] integra GSR, white on black leather.
17" ADR 6-spokes. d/c sports header + exhaust. retarded stereo.
3rd car[sold after six months(my friend crashed his and having a jeep wasnt as fun anymore)]
1973 jeep CJ, silver w/ black fender flares. chrome roll + step bars.
350 conversion. 33" MT bajas 3" suspension lift.
4th car[one year]
2002 civic. who cares.
5th car[2 years] FIRST VW!
1988 MK2 golf. lime? green[bad paint]
8v. TT cam. TT header. single round badgeless. tucking 15" lecastelletes
6th car[1.5 years]
2003 jetta GLS 1.8T. black on black leather
weitec coilovers tucking long beaches. front sway bar removed. debadged. revo. VDO steering column boost gauge.
around this point it gets blurry. from this point on i have had around 6 MK2s. some parts cars some not. all 8v.
7th? car[8 months - crashed







]
audi 200 turbo. red w/ black leather
8th? car[still have]
1991 jetta GTX 16v. FK coilovers. rust. runs like a champ. selling now.
9th? car[still have]
1995 passat wagon VR6. storm grey.
dropped 60/40 FK kit. rebuilt auto







[its wifeys]
10th? car[just bought]
1991 jetta TD...... its red and has big plans....








edit: i just remembered. i had a mk3 4-door golf. it was white. i sold it because it was fat.



_Modified by futur at 6:22 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

lets see im 17 yrs old... how many cars have i owned... one! im driving my first car, a 2002 Passat... yup


----------



## ingenue (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1990 Cabriolet Triple White
1992 Cabriolet Carat
1992 Cabriolet Wolfsburg
1993 Cabriolet Collectors Edition (converting to 16 valve)
1988 Bronco II 4.0 Conversion
1994 Mercury Capri Convertible
1995 Nissan Pathfinder
Past Cars:
1985 Cabriolet
1986 Cabriolet Black
1986 Cabriolet Triple Grey
1987 Cabriolet Wolfsburg (2)
1991 Passat


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (WobGtiVrSik)*

84 Buick Skylark
86 Buick Skyhawk
?? Le Car (small POS)
89 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme wagon
92 Pontiac Grand Am
93 Cadillac Deville Custom
94 Pontiac Grand Prix
96 Jeep Wrangler
96 BMW 318is
99 BMW 328i
99 Cadillac DTS
2001 Audi A4 1.8T quattro
2001 Audi TT 228TQS
2001 VW Jetta TDI
2003 MB C230
2003 VW GTI
2003 VW GTI (no not a typo, two GTIs)
2004 MB C320 4matic
2006 VW GTI
2007 VW Passat 2.0t sedan
2007 VW Passat 2.0t Wagon
2007 VW Passat 3.6 4motion wagon
2008 VW Passat 3.6 4motion wagon (on order)


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (thenew3)*

I've owned 2 vehicles, and I'm only 15








1997 Ford F150-








1988 VW Jetta GLI 16V-


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

1978 Dasher
1989 Mazda 626
1989 GTI 16v
1988 GLI 16v (have)
1986 Jetta Coupe
1989 GLI 16v (two) (have one)
1988 Jetta Coupe (have)
1993 UrS4 (have)
1996 Jeep Cherokee (have)
2003 Dodge 3500 (have)


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

I'm driving car number 90..... and looking for another dub at the moment


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (WobGtiVrSik)*

two car:
an 03 mustang (RIP.. thank god)
my 01 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ChMKIVplay)*

1994 Passat vr6
1993 Passat vr6
1993 Passat vr6
1994 Jetta 2.0
1997 Jetta 2.0
1978 Rabbit


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

1982 FORD CORTINA
1988 VW JETTA 2 CLX
1993 VW JETTA 3 GL...IN CALIFORNIA
1995 VW JETTA CSX
2000 OPEL ASTRA CD SEDAN
2007 VW JETTA 2.OFSI.
The last 2 were in Australia.
The others were all in South Africa...
A truly international VW buyer.


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (anthonymindel)*

I currently own 13 cars + 4 trailers. 9 of those cars are VW, 1 of the trailers is. But I have owned 17 VW's. 
Currently:
1959 Chevy wagon
1959 Chevy 9-passenger wagon
1959 Shasta Airflyte trailer
1965 Buick Riviera GS (parents bought new, p/u at factory)
1973 VW Thing
1980 Toyota 4x4
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1980 VW Rabbit Pickup
1992 Geo Storm
1994 Buick Roadmaster wagon
1998 VW New Beetle
And previously owned:
1969 VW Squareback
1971 VW Superbeetle Autostick
1980 Toyota 4x4
1980 VW Rabbit 2dr
1980 VW Rabbit 4dr
1980 VW Rabbit Truck
1980 VW Rabbit Truck
1980 VW Rabbit Truck
1989 Geo Spectrum
1990 Geo Storm GSI
Also had (for less than 24 hours)
1973 Thing
1992 (IIRC) Jetta
I think that's all?










_Modified by VWObsession at 11:47 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## Cabrioghia (Apr 24, 2008)

I certainly can't remember them all - state induced learning - you have to put yourself in the state you were in when you learned it. Such as if you study drunk, take your test drunk.
1974 Ford Mustang II
1976 Buick Skylark
1974 Chevy Bigass
1972 Chrysler New Yorker
1969 Olds Toronado
1976 Olds Delta 88
1982 Olds Delta 88
1989 Olds Delta 98
1989 Olds Station Wagon
1968 VW Beetle
1974 AMC Pacer X
1979 Audi Something
1974 Mercedes somthing
1966 Mercedes 220sb
1974 VW Beetle
1963 1/2 VW Split window shorty
1974 Fiat Spider
1999 Geo Tracker
1989 Jeep Cherokee
1999 Dodge Durango
1999 GMC Suburban
1966 Dodge Dart
1964 Dodge Dart
1966 Ford Falcon Clubwagon
1972 VW Bay Window
1969 VW Karmann Ghia
1971 VW Karmann Ghia
1972 VW Karmann Ghia vert
1993 VW Cabriolet
so many more - at one time I figured it out and I have had one car for every 2 months since I have been able to drive. I think its really in the rancge of 45-50 cars and 5 - 10 motorcycles. Right now I am down to 5


----------



## rmart01vr6 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

4 vehicles: 1 suv, 2 vws, 1 truck.
- 1986 Dodge Ramcharger (RIP/SOLD)
- 1995 VW Jetta GLX VR6 (RIP/CRASHED/SOLD)
- 2001 VW Jetta GLX VR6 (current)
- 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 'HEMI' (current)
Yup, only two brands. And the only two I plan to own.


----------



## pissdrabbit83 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

97 Jetta Music edition that was rear ended by a riced out honda 
98 Jetta K2 edition that was traded
87 GTI VR swap that was traded
92 Jetta Carat ABA swap on the way

NOTHING BUT VW FOR ME!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bolt5 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Lots of great lists and fun cars. Ours include
65 corvair vert
64 beetle
64 TR4
65 continental
74 yamaha rd350
68 sedan de ville
69 impala
72 honda cb350
76 fiat 128
83 chevy van
84 civic
90 integra
91 saturn
98 chevy venture
03 passat wagon
03 eurovan


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

83 GTi - still have it
84 GTi - sold
92 Jetta - Daily driver
thats the start of my list... but i'm only 18


----------



## hendrixfan53 (Nov 21, 2007)

'68 Sunroof bug-Traded
'71 bug convertible-future driver








'73 Bug-Stolen










_Modified by hendrixfan53 at 10:41 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

86 316
91 525i
94 318i
86 320i
86 saab 900 16v turbo
76 e21 320i
2001 mk4 GTI VR6
2002 mk4 Jetta 1.8T
2002 mk4 337
2007 mk5 R32
on my hunting list:
pre 74 2002 tii
e30 m3
mk2 GTI 2.0 16V
mk1 rabbit GTI



_Modified by IamGoofy at 1:26 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*

In order of ownership...
1.) 1991 Nissan Maxima
2.) 1995 Acura Integra
3.) 1993 VW Passat VR6
4.) 1988 VW GTI 16v
5.) 1980 VW Rabbit L
6.) 1990 VW Jetta coupe


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (VRbrick)*

1995 Dodge Neon
1981 Jetta
1968 type 3 fastback
1987 Toyota trecel wagon
1990 Dodge shadow
1983 pontiac bonnieville
1981 rabbit
1979 rabbit
1982 rabbit
1988 audi 5000S 
1984 jetta GLI 
1984 jetta
1982 rabbit caddy 
1986 jetta
1987 chevy S10
1996 pontiac sunfire
1989 golf 
1998 New Beetle
1964 beetle
1988 chevy S10
1966 beetle 
1966 beetle 
1981 Jetta diesel
1972 type 3 squareback
1966 type 3 squareback
1990 jetta coupe
2004 New beetle convertible 
1994 Ford explorer 
1987 Ford Bronco
1976 Beetle
2000 Dodge Dakota 
19?? Dunebuggy 
+?????? More to come I'm sure


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

let's see.....
my first car was a ford ltd......it was huge! and very old when i got it.
then i moved up for my h.s. grad a freshly painted oldsmobile omega. that was a very nice car and reminds me a lot of the mkiv jettas!
then i went to college and i drove a ford taurus and then a very old old camaro. did not like the camaro.
eventually, upon graduation, i got a vw fox - my first vw. this was in 93. 
moved from texas to nyc and gave up the fox.
when i moved to washington, as much as i wanted a jetta, i didn't like the mkIV. so i got a honda c-rv. that was my favorite.
after a few years, i got hit by a drunk driver and then i moved into a jetta wagon (they didn't have them around when i got my c-rv).
traded in the jetta wagon 2.0 for a 1.9 TDI jetta wagon.
and it's been mine ever since....


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

my list in order i think
72 volvo wagon
89 ford taurus wagon
vw dasher 
vw golf 89
vw jetta 91
vw passat wagon 99
vw passat sedan 01
vw passat v6 03
audi a4 05
audi a3 06
audi a6 06
toyota tacoma 06
VW R32 08 MY FAVORITE TOY.
COMING SOON 
A5 + TT ROADSTER QUATTRO


----------



## VWRiley74 (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Audifollow)*

1984 VW Rabbit
1992 VW Golf
1997 VW Golf Jazz Edition
2001 VW Jetta 1.8t
2005 VW Golf
2005 VW GTI 1.8t


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (WobGtiVrSik)*

i've had 6 total
first car 1987 mercury cougar 5.0 fully restored by me
















second car 1987 VW scirocco 16v








third car 1998 VW GTI VR6








fourth car 1990 VW GTI VR6








fifth car 1990 VW Jetta GLI 16v
















sixth car and current car 1996 GTI VR6


----------



## YankeeGLi (May 26, 2008)

1979 VW Rabbit
1981 VW Rabbit Pickup (Gas)
1987 Chevy S-10
1998 Chrysler Concorde (Biggest Mistake EVER)
2000 Jeep Wrangler 4.0 sitting on 4" lift with 35's (Still own)
2006 VW Jetta GLi (Current Daily Driver)



_Modified by YankeeGLi at 8:12 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (YankeeGLi)*









added a few more


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

In order from age 16 till now (23) 
*HAD*
90 Chevy cavalier *sold*
93 Chevy s10 blazer *sold* 
88 Toyota MR2 *STOLEN and burned*
97 Volkswagen Jetta GLS *crashed*
89 Chevy Cavalier *crashed*
85 Volkswagen golf *crashed*
85 Volkswagen GTI *sold*
88 Jeep Cherokee *sold*
91 Jeep Cherokee *sold*
*Have*
95 Volkswagen Jetta GLS (now gf's car)
93 Volkswagen 4-door Golf (current PIECE)
2-Wheels:
83 HONDA CR-125
90 HONDA CR-250
06' Suzuki GSX-R600


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (vastxpunk)*

1. '79 scirocco - my 1st car








2. '78 rabbit








3. '85 golf 2dr








4. '87 gti








5. '88 audi 90 cs








now ... '84 gti, '85 gti, '04 gli


----------



## Amature (Jul 15, 2008)

The List:
- 91' dodge spirit (rolled it lol_
- 95 dodge neon (beat on this thing hard)
- 97' MK3 Jetta 2.0 
- 09' MK5 GTI (just bought best purchase ever made







)


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Amature)*

1. 68 gto
2. 74 super beetle
3. 86 ford ltd 2
4. 86 monte carlo SS
5. 74 std beetle
6. 89 f150
7. 91 grand voyager
8. 89 crx
9. 01 new beetle 1.8t
10. 94 jetta gls
11. 79 vw bus
12. 04 golf
13.04 jetta wagon 1.8t
14. 06 passat 2.0t
still have: 74 std beetle, 01 big turbo beetle, 04 golf, 06 passat


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re:*

'87 sentra xe
'88 escort gt
'91 nx 2000
*'92 gti 16v*
'84 944
'98 mustang cobra svt
'90 mustang gt
'99 subaru 2.5 rs
'01 ford lightning svt
*'98 gti vr6
'90 corrado g60*
still own:
'01 ford lightning svt
'98 gti vr6
'90 corrado g60


----------



## 74type1 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll play:
68 Olds Cutlass
72 Pontiac Catalina
78 Chevy Malibu
78 "Ford Pinto
82 Monte Carlo
84 Mercury Marquis
74 VW Beetle
88 Ford Tempo
?? Dodge Caravan
78 Ford Mustang
?? Geo Metro
Buick Electra
2000 Pontiac Gran Prix
92 Ford F-150
Chrysler LeBaron
94 Old Cutlass
2001 Pontiac Sunfire
97 Ifiniti I30
06 Honda Civiv Hybrid
99 VW
2 VW's


----------



## ABSOLUT JETTA (Mar 4, 2008)

04 Saturn ION 1 (bought 7/31/04 - wrecked 12/15/05)








06 Chevy HHR LT (bought 12/31/05 - sold 4/13/07)








07 Honda Civic EX/Nav (bought 4/13/07 - still own)








09 VW Jetta SE (bought 7/29/09 - still own)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1993 BMW 318IS
2004 VW Jetta 2.0
2006 VW Jetta 2.5
1996 VW PASSAT VR6 WAGON
1992 BMW 324TD E30
2003 BMW 325I
2007 VW Rabbit
2003 VW Jetta 1.8T WAGON
Currently own: 03 & 06 Jetta, 07 Rabbit
3 VWs will make me broke for the rest of my life. 


_Modified by EUROBORA8V at 9:37 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## raceral (Jul 13, 2004)

I am sure I am going to miss some, but here goes in order of purchase.
Oh and only 3 VW's
1948 Anglia
1952 Dodge
1954 Ford Victoria
1960 Ford Falcon, updated later with a 271 horse K code motor
1970 Sunbeam Alpine GT (bought new)
!970 AMC Ambassador, sleeper as it ran mid 13's after a bit of work. (bought new)
1970 14 foot Travelaire trailer (bought new)
1971 VW Squareback auto
1970 Ford Triple EEE Motorhome 
1970 Ford Maverick
1963 Rambler classic Wagon
1978 Chrysler LeBaron Coupe, 360 really hauled after I threw away the useless lean burn system and replaced it with hiperformance direct connectiond dist and parts. (bought new)
1978 Westfalia (bought new)
1978 750 CBK Motorcycle
1982 Pontiac 6000LE (bought new)
1972 Nova Coupe
1969 AMX 390
1987 Mustang Coupe 5.0 (bought new)
1990 Mustang Hatch 5.0 (bought new)
1990 Suzuki Firefly (bought new)
1990 T-Bird SC, eventually got it to run in the mid 14's. (bought new)
1986 Dodge Omni
1996 Dodge Ram (bought new)
1996 Nash 24 foot 5 th wheel (bought new)
1997 Dodge Ram 4x4 (bought new)
1998 26 foot Triple EEE 5th wheel (bought new)
2001 Saturn (bought new)
2001 Buick (bought new)
2004.5 passat 4 Motion (bought new)
1996 T-Bird LX
Scratch built lotus Super 7 copy ( I guess it is new)
Today as I type this all I have left is the 2004.5 Passat, the 1996 T-bird, the 1969 AMX and the Lotus clone.
Al


----------



## ssnyder87 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Nowhere near that many.
My list from oldest to newest is
-1977 Chevy Caprice Classic, land yacht of a vehicle. Sold in 2005
-1992 Chevy S10 
-1995 VW Jetta mk3
Wish I never would've got rid of the Caprice, but I'd have nowhere to go with 3 vehicles.


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (ssnyder87)*

1st car--97 Wrangler Sport
2nd car--95 Tacoma
3ed car--03 GTI 1.8T
Current Car--99 Jetta VR6


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (VRblahhh)*

6 cars, 3 vws. i'm only 18








1. 1997 dodge neon "sport" ..timing belt broke at 112k








2. 1999 chrysler 300m ..its now my fathers daily.
3. 1984 rabbit gti ..pos. parted it & junked what was left.
4. 1991 jetta gli ..parts car. it still counts, okay!
5. 2005 kia rio ..it was a piece. i traded it for my current car..
6. 1996 jetta gl ..still going strong


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (jhouse81)*

89 VW Golf GL 5-spd
90 VW Corrado G60 5-spd
91 VW Corrado G60 5-spd (used, while living in Germany)
2001 Audi TT Roadster 5-spd
1989 VW GTI 16V (used)
2006 VW GTI 2.0T 6-spd
2007 Porsche Boxster 5-spd
2008 VW GTI 2.0T DSG
2008 VW R32 (only car now)
Lot of nice rides, some modded some not. The Porsche was the best, and I plan to have another...man I need to not spend any money on cars for a few years


----------



## Mkiiivwgetta1994 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (John Y)*

1987 Jetta GL (project)
1994 Golf GL (parts car)
1994 Golf GL (sold and regret it)
1994 Jetta GL (sent to the crusher)
1995 Golf sport (project)
1995 Jetta GL (sent to the crusher)
1997 Jetta GT (sold)
also have had these: 97 Infiniti J30, 87 Volvo 240 wagon, 88 Volvo 240 sedan, 92 Nissan Sentra, 94 Honda Civic DX


_Modified by Mkiiivwgetta1994 at 11:17 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Local Talon (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Mkiiivwgetta1994)*

1 car 1984 rabbit gti 9a 2.0L 16v


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Local Talon)*

nice list OP guys!
First car : VW side
82' porsche 924- anthrocite grey. i bought it from an older teacher lady. she took it to school one day and i said "i want your car!". she actually said "here, call my husband". i called the next day and said he had 2 porches for sale both the non-turbo'ed 924's. next day i stole money from my graduation money to purchase the car. that car was so beautiful to drive even though it was slow. a touch of sporty, style that all VW's have.
82' nissan stanza 4 dr. 5 sp.
92' honda accord 4dr 5sp. swapped motors, H22a, h23vtec, fastest 15.2
92' civic hatch dx later swapped civic type r motor fastest 14.6
92' civic hatch hx 
86' honda crx
92' civic hatch lx 4dr
89' honda accord 5sp.
some hunk of junk 88. dynasty or something, sold that thing fast!
90' ford probe 5sp.
91' civic hatch si swapped ZC
91' toyota celica demotiltion derby car
92 honda civic hatch swapped LS motor
88' honda prelude white/black
88' mercury topaz
91' nissan sentra demotilition derby
89' honda civic 4dr cream w/ brown interior. lol
92' civic ex coupe swapped b16 turbo fastest 13.5
97' VW GTI vr6 stage 2 turbo. fastest 13.2
moved to alaska
76 chevy 350 pickup 4 sp 4x4
91' mazda b2600i 4x4
01' honda civic ex
97 VW jetta 5 spd
2000 honda civic hatch swapped b16 turbo
2003 VW GTI 20th numero 2254 (current)
phew! glad i made it out of the honda craze and back into VW








_Modified by waabaah at 9:31 PM 9-17-2009_


_Modified by waabaah at 9:33 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_89 VW Golf GL 5-spd
90 VW Corrado G60 5-spd
91 VW Corrado G60 5-spd (used, while living in Germany)
2001 Audi TT Roadster 5-spd
1989 VW GTI 16V (used)
2006 VW GTI 2.0T 6-spd
2007 Porsche Boxster 5-spd
2008 VW GTI 2.0T DSG
2008 VW R32 (only car now)
Lot of nice rides, some modded some not. The Porsche was the best, and I plan to have another...man I need to not spend any money on cars for a few years









i wish my list looks like this!


----------



## kingbeez36 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've own a few cars.
89 Escort LX
86 Jetta Deluxe
87 Dodge Ram 250(Pimp Van)
95 Grand Am
96 Monte Carlo
92 Grand Prix
70 Challenger SE (Just a Shell)
96 Saturn Wagon
94 Grand Am
97 Grand Cherkkee
91 Caravan
78 Nova (305)
84 Caprice
91 CRX
98 Grand Prix
95 Jetta (Current Car)
But I'm only 20.



_Modified by kingbeez36 at 11:49 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (kingbeez36)*

71 Super Beetle
81 Civic wagon
72 Bus
93 Fox
87 Fox


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Bikes:
Kawasaki Kx 80 bored stroked
2004 Honda CBR 600 F4i (traded in)
2006 Honda CBR 1000 RR (my upgrade







still own)
Cars:
1989 Pontiac Firebird (In Mexico)
1990 Vw Cabriolet (dailied it for 5yrs!) (In storage)
1991 Vw Cabrilet VR6 (still have)
1998 Ford Contour V6 (At a body shop wrecked)
1993 Honda Accord (Sold)
2000 Jetta Gls (daily driver)
I wont list my dads cars hes had probabaly 200 cars in his lifetime and like 20-30 diff bikes







hes sick


----------



## layedoutb2k (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (vrcabby)*

I'll play. I've had 14 vehicles and only one VW, my latest purchase.
'64 Datsun NL320 ($50, bought when i was 10, still have, current project)
'77 Datsun 280z
'86 Ford Ranger (turboed, lowered and bodydropped)
'86 Mazda B2000 (bagged and bodydropped)
'86 Mazda B2000 (parts truck)
'92 Chevy Beretta
'89 Mazda B2200 (parts truck)
'72 Datsun 510 (rusty deathtrap)
'93 Mazda 626 (free, traded for b2000)
'86 Mazda B2000 (traded for L320)
'64 Datsun L320 (all original, got for free through trades)
'72 Datsun 1200 ($100, traded for GTI)
'85 Nissan 720 (traded parts for it, still have)
'83 VW Rabbit GTI (current daily driver)


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (layedoutb2k)*

1. 68 VW Squareback (still have it)
2. 90 Corrado G60
3. 98 VR6 GTI (Still have it but totalled)
4. 97 Jetta (Current)
4 for 4


----------



## bootleg betty (Jun 4, 2009)

My very first car I bought myself: 1999 Chevy Cavalier
2) 2001 Chevy Tahoe
3) 2003 Chevy Impala
4) 2006 VW GTi
Current car: 1999 Suzuki Wagon R
Future car: 2010 Audi A3 or VW GTi (depends on if the R comes to America!)


_Modified by bootleg betty at 2:46 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

oh snap, bought the wife a pt cruiser for Christmas!




























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## iwrestledabearonce (Nov 8, 2009)

*FV-QR*

1995 mercury tracer (first car, had no choice! ): ) *sold*
1981 diesel rabbit ls. *own*
1984 gti 16v. *own*


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iwrestledabearonce)*

in order. 
'93 ford f250. *sold back to dad*
'95 vw golf. *own*
'97 vw golf. *parted out*
'10 toyota tacoma. just bought (loving the payments







)
im starting to think that making payments on a truck when only 17 was not the smartest idea. But its saved me this winter cause my golf is stuck in 8in of snow.


----------



## 802 R32 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well im 18 but heres the list
1993 Mitsubishi 3000gt
2002 Mitsubishi Lancer... ES
2002 VW GTI VR6
2002 Subaru WRX
2004 VW r32 - Current ride


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (jettacabby)*

current:








First:








the rest in between:








































EDIT: almost forgot the bimmer










_Modified by Pretty Hate Machine at 11:14 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## jurnimon (Apr 10, 2003)

Here we go in order of acquisition from 19 until now 37
1980 Ford Fairmont *Acquried via trade for a futon. Sold for the cost of a huffy road bike

1987 Nissan Sentra * Sold for parts
1990 Toyota Celica GT * Sold
1999 Volkswagen Passat 1.8t * Sold
1994 Subaru Legacy Wagon * Gave to sister
2003 Mini Cooper * Traded for Cooper S
2004 Mini Cooper S * Sold
2001 Subaru Outback * Traded for 92-x
2006 Toyota Prius *Current*
2005 Saab 92-x Aero Sold
2002 Volkswagen Passat GLX 4mo wagon *Current*
I hope to get a MKVI jetta TDI in a couple of years. 


_Modified by jurnimon at 8:59 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (jurnimon)*

Well I'll just count the cars/motorcycles here in the U.S since I'm originally from Germany "Hamburg" to be exact...
I came her in July 2007...
2000 Honda Civic Coupe
1996 Civic Hatchback DX
1999 Eclipse GSX-T Spyder (600 whp)
1997 Eclipse 2.0 RS
1997 BMW M3 Alpina
*1999 VW Jetta 2.0*
1999 Civic Hatch Type R RHD
_2004 Yamaha R6 fully build_
*1999 Passat 1.8 *
2004 Stage 2 SRT-4
2003 Infiniti G35 Sedan
2004 Honda S2000
2005 SRT-4 
*2001 VW Jetta TDI*
_2003 Ninja Zx-6R_
*2002 VW 2.0 Wagon* *<<<<< NOW*
I can supply Pictures upon request....By that I'm turning 21 in February and still loving it to switch cars where I'm really looking for an Mk3 Vr6 to trade for my wagon because the only car I've owned in Germany was a VR6










_Modified by Victor1702 at 4:51 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

1988 Honda Prelude SI
1995 Acura Integra RS
2007 VW GTI
2008 VW GTI


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (vastxpunk)*

*Had*
'96 Chevy Cavalier SOLD
'92 BMW 325i Guy decided to smash it with a Izuzu Rodeo
*HAVE* 
'97 gti vr6


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

i owned 1 mitsubishi and 2 volkswagen.95 Golf and 2006 Passat.But i really would like to have Bugatti


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

1984 Toyota Cressida
1992 Mazda Protege
1991 VW GTi 16V 2.0L
1984 VW GTi 8V 1.8L
2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8T


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (Lowjack)*

Wow. Your lists are impressive indeed. And I can see your love of VWs. 
As for me, I had 35 VWs so far, but the one I use most often is my 2000 bettle.


----------



## Ted from next door (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

1971 Super Beetle
1971 Karmann Ghia
1964 Karmann Ghia
1990 Jetta GLI 16V
1988 Cabriolet
1985 Scirocco 8v
1992 GTI 8V
1988 GTI 16V
2000 GTI VR6
2003 Passat Wagon (wife's)
2004 R32


----------



## JMullGTI (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (flashVR)*

I just turned 20 a few months ago but so far I've owned, 
92 (black) mazda protege
94 (red) nissan hardbody pickup 
95 (green) infinity j30
88 (rusty gray) jeep cherokee pioneer
99 (Tropic Orange) MKIV GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssteigss74 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (JMullGTI)*

All Vws/Audi
87' Red Audi Gt Coupe 2.3
97' Blk/BLK VW Jetta GLX
00' Blk/Blk Jetta GLX
03' Grey/Blk Jetta 1.8T Sport
07' Graphite Blue/Grey Passat Wolfsburg(only one with an auto tranny...marriage!)
Loved them All!


----------



## OldSkool-II (May 29, 2009)

1- Peugeot 205 1.1 87'
2- Peugeot205 1.1i 91'
3- Alfa Romeo 33 1.7 16v 90'
4- Peugeot 309 Evo 89'
5- Saab 900 2.0i ??' 
6- Alfa romeo 75 2.0 89'
7- Alfa romeo 75 1.8 87'
8- Alfa romeo 33 type 2 1.3 83'
9- Golf MKII 1.8 90'
10- Alfa romeo 75 1.8 Carbs 87'
11- Alfa romeo 164 2.0ts 96'
12- Alfa romeo 75 2.0 ts 93'
13- Golf MKII 1.3 87'
14- Alfa romeo 155 2.5 V6
15- Alfa romeo 155 2.0 16v
16- Golf MKII 1.8 GTi 
And in between a dozen or so parts cars, but they don't count cuz i didn't actually drive them. So alot of Alfa's and this is my third VW...
btw i'm 25











_Modified by OldSkool-II at 8:51 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (OldSkool-II)*

* 1956 Rambler sedan- used
* 1958 Rambler sedan- used
* 4 x 1959 Rambler sedan -used
* 1959 Rambler wgn -used
* 1965 Rambler sedan -used
1966 AMC Ambassador sedan -used: First car in 1974
1967 Ford Mustang convt
* 1967 Rambler Rebel wagon - used
1968 AMC Ambassador wng - used 2nd car
1972 AMC Ambassador ht - dealer demo
1972 AMC Ambassador wagon - used
* 1972 AMC Matador sedan - used
1975 AMC Matador Oleg Cassini Coupe - dealer demo
*#* 1974 AMC Hornet Sportabout wng - used*
1975 AMC Matador wagon - dealer demo
1976 AMC Gremlin - new
1977 AMC Matador wagon - used
* 1978 Pontiac Bonneville Brm HT - used
* 1978 AMC Concord HT - used
1980 Pontiac Bonneville Brm HT
* 1982 AMC Concord sedan - used
1982 Plymouth Voyager Wagon (The full sized big van)- new
*1983 AMC Eagle Sedan - used
1983 Ford Crown Vic wagon -used
1985 Dodge Maxi Wagon - new
*# 1985 Dodge Wagon (standard full sized van) - used*
1986 AMC Eagle Wagon - used
1986 Ford Bronco- new
1987 Ford 250 Conversion van - new
1988 Ford Crown Vic wagon - new
1989 Dodge Maxiwagon - new
*# * 1990 Passat wgn - used
# * 1991 VW Golf -used *
1992 Cadillac Fleetwood Brm 4dr - factory zone
1994 Cadillac Fleetwood brm 4dr - factory zone
1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brm 4dr - factory zone
1999 Dodge Wagon (van) - used
2000 VW Jetta sedan diesel - dealer demo
2001 VW New Beetle tdi - new (teen son's car/myname)
2002 VW Jetta wgn diesel - new
*# 2003 VW New Beetle diesel - new*
*# 2003 VW Eurovan Multivan - new*
2004 VW Passat wgn -new
*# * 2008 VW R32- new*
*#2009 VW Jetta wng- new *
#- current
* hobby cars




_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 7:34 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Cars in the family:
1978 Ford F-150
1987 Chevrolet Celebrity
1993 Chevrolet Silverado (2nd car when my olds finally died)
1996 Plymouth Voyager
1990 Plymouth Acclaim
1991 Oldsmobile Eighty-Eight (my first car)
1964 VW Beetle (a bunch of these VW's were part-cars)
1966 VW Beetle
1967 VW Beetle
1967 VW Bus
1969 VW Westphalia Camper Bus
1970 VW Delux Microbus
1971 VW Super Beetle
1972 VW Super Beetle
2001 VW New Beetle
1985 Pontiac Bonneville (My 3rd car)
1985 Toyota Camry (My 4th car for about a week until the brakes went out and crashed it, then went back to the Bonneville for awhile)
2003 Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS
2004 Chevrolet Malibu
2006 Kia Rio (My 5th car)
1995 Ford Taurus
1999 Oldsmobile Alero
2009 Dodge Ram
2010 VW Golf 2.5 (My 6th car)











_Modified by vdub10golf at 5:15 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## BigRed32 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (vdub10golf)*

Bikes
1991 Honda CBR600F
2003 BWM K1200RS (still own)
Cars
1981 Rabbit 4dr
1978 Ford T-Bird
1976 Ford Granada
1984 Jeep CJ-7
1983 Rabbit 2dr
1989 Chevy Cavailer Z-24
1991 Dodge Caravan
1999 Dodge Caravan
1997 Dodge Dakota
1999 Mustang GT
2004 Toyota 4Runner (still own)
2004 Dodge 1500
2006 Toyota Matrix (current daily)
2008 R32 (what took so long to get back to VW?)


----------



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (BigRed32)*

Daily Drivers
1984 Chevrolet Caprice (engine fire- burned to the ground)
1998 dodge neon (death by rally)
1986 Fiero GT (bought it to sell it, made a ton of money off it







)
1995 Trans Am (sold)
1994 Firebird V6 (sold)
1997 Jetta Trek (totalled)
1991 Corrado G60 (corrado'ed itself to death, traded)
1997 Jetta GL (totalled)
1991 Acura Integra LS (bought for 800, run into the ground, death by ghetto rally, resurrected by the hand of God, sold for 1800)
1995 Jeep Wrangler S (traded)
Failed Projects
1978 Chevrolet Camaro (no engine, too rusty to save)
1990 Nissan 240SX (bought it for 400 bucks, sold it 4 weeks later for 1400)
Current
1996 Jetta GL (failure in the making)
1999 Chevrolet S10 (getting rid of it soon)
Next Purchase:
WRX Wagon
decently long list for a 21 year old.


_Modified by envy. at 10:37 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## g60runner67 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (flashVR)*

89 Daihatsu Charade 
85 Wolfsburg Triple White Scirocco (with the checkered "Vans" inserts in the seats..RARE)
81 Scirocco S
91 Jetta
85 Mercedes Benz 190e
79 Scirocco
77 Porsche 924
90 Corrado G60 Stage 3
96 Jetta
80 Scirocco (was featured in "VW/Porsche" in Oct '89 "Pacific Blue")
93 Eurovan GL 5 speed
01 Cabrio
01 Eurovan GLS VR6
85 Bertone (Fiat) X1/9
88 BMW 735i




_Modified by g60runner67 at 8:18 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## MORERICE (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (g60runner67)*

1981 Oldsmobile Omega (stock 1st car)
1988 chevy camaro IROC-Z
1993 Acura Integra GSR (frankenstin gsr w/type r head turbo'd)
1990 Chevy Bretta gtz
1993 Caddi seville
1996 caddi deville
1995 nissan maxima
1992 toyota celica turbo
1990 acura intergra rs
1992 honda civic si hatchback
2002 chrysler neon 
1994 acura integra 4dr
1990 Volkswagen jetta gtx 1.8t awp swap
1994 honda civic si turbo
1998 pontiac grandprix gtp
1998 Volkswagen jetta glx 
and i've probably missed afew


----------



## marc1978 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: How many cars have you owned? How many VW's? (MORERICE)*

I'll try to do this in order:
1980something Chevy Spectrum 3 door hatch - had if for about a week.
1980something Dodge Aries K car
1983 Mustang Conv. 6cyl. <--- drove for about 7 months with no power steering
1988 Oldsmobile Calais coupe
1994 Jetta GL
2003 1.8T GTI
20th AE GTI IY
1992 Jetta
2006 GTI
Current:
2006 Impreza
1993 Corrado SLC <----- after 16 years of searching.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*TTT*

Added and updated!


----------



## ovrbstn (Jun 29, 2011)

1. 95 honda civic
2. 00 mustang gt
3. 88 crx
4. 89 crx
5. 90 240sx
6. 89 240sx coupe
7. 90 240sx coupe
8. 93 civic 4 door
9. 90 integra
10. 88 chevy s10
11. 90 240sx coupe
12. 87 rx7
13. 89 civic
14. 95 civic again
15. 94 integra
16. 91 turbo crx
17.02 civic si
18. 93 civic hatch b16
19. 95 turbo civic hatch - SOHC 475 hp all said and done, should not have sold 
20. 96 turbo integra gsr 320 hp
21. 90 crx
22. 90 civic hatch - all motor single cam
23. 98 integra ls - pearl whire paint job turned out good
24. all motor crx - cursed barbados yellow horrible*
25. 95 honda prelude
26. 09 jeep compass
27. 10 jeep wranger - his - current
28. 10 jeep wrangler - hers
29. 07 scion tc
30. 06 mini cooper s
31. 11 mini countryman
32. 12 GLI - current
33. 12 GTI - current

bikes
95 zx750
05 r6 raven
07 zx10
08 Ducati 848

im 23... I have a problem... I know im missing at least 10 cars these were what I could remember.


----------



## 1ironfade (Nov 2, 2007)

My dailies:
73 VW Super Beetle
68 VW Beetle
77 VW Rabbit
81 VW Pickup
82 Subaru Wagon
83 VW Rabbit GTI
90 VW Jetta
95 Ford Contour SE V6
97 Honda Civic DX
00 Honda Civic Si
03 VW Jetta GLI
09 Pontiac Vibe

The last is my current daily, and at 53 years of age, I have my first automatic. This is so my children can also drive it. I need a smartphone so I can text and tweet while I drive, so I can keep busy, although that still wouldn't give my left foot anything to do.

As a family guy, we've also had these familymobiles:
Dodge Omni (came with my bride)
86 Honda Civic 4WD Wagon (maybe the best car ever)
1st gen Honda Odyssey, the one with actual doors
(2) Mercury Villagers
Mazda MPV
90 Volvo 740 GLE 16V
94 Volvo 850
06 Pontiac Vibe
09 Honda Fit (CFC'd the 90 Volvo!)
03 VW Jetta Wagon


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

1. 1985 VW Cabriolet
2. 1963 VW Bug, Convertible
3. 1964 VW Bug
4. 1967 VW Cal Bug
5. 1993 VW Corrado
6. 1995 VW Corrado, Canadian-Spec, "RARE"
7. 1992 Nissan 300 ZX, Twin Turbo, Stillen Stage 5
8. 1991 VW B3 16V Sedan
9. 1991 VW B3 16V Wagon
10. 1978 Audi Fox
11. 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee
12. 1982 BMW 733i
13. 1990 Acura Integra LS
14. 2003 Mercedes Benz CLK 55 AMG
14. 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

meh I feel like a kid here , 
95 Chev 1500 4x4 ext. cab. 
02 Jetta TDI
00 Audi S4
07 VW GTI

Family:
95 chev, suburban
03 chev crew cab 4x4
04 VW TDI
06 VW GTI
09 VW Jetta TDI


----------



## barsoon11GTI (Jul 19, 2011)

85 Jetta
00 Isuzu Rodeo
02 Toyota Tacoma
07 Jetta
11 GTI


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Only owned 2 cars. Both VWs.

'99 New Beetle from 4/05 until 8/17/11 when she got totaled in an accident with a Prius 
Picked up an '03 20thAE GTI for the replacement 

Drove the first time in my aunt and uncle's '69 Beetle. 

Also, the hubby and I have our fun project of an '84 Jetta TD. Did a full rebuild on it last winter (both of us did the work )


He's had 2 cars as well. 1 VW.
'95 Passat from '04-'07 I think. Might have gotten it in '03. 
'00 Honda Accord from '07 - present. Its the VW Support Vehicle.

In the family, there have been many a VW. Hubby grew up around them. In the time we've been together, my FIL has had a '73 and a '74 Thing, a '91 Vanagon Carat with a 2.0 swap, and currently has an '84 Wolfsburg Vanagon Camper with a 2.2 Subaru swap and an '86 Vanagon Syncro that he swapped a 1Z TDI engine into. I know there have been many, many other VWs too.


----------



## barische (Jul 31, 2011)

First car 97 bmw 318ti auto- broke down on me so many times, I swore to never own an old car again

Current 2011 vw gti 6spd - totally love it


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

5 cars most were bought and flipped but my last 2 VW's and my motorcycle were the ones Ive owned the longest

-2000 Honda CBR600 F4i w/ a streetfighter conversion and later turned into a track bike, sold it when I was 20, Ive missed it everyday for the last 3 years

-1996 VW GTI 2.0 5 speed(cut springs, sweet rieger bumper rep, loud subs, exhaust, I thought I was 
cool back then:laugh

-1992 Toyota Supra TT targa 7M-GTE (flipped the golf for this, bought from a highschool friend with a freshly swapped motor, it was too good to pass up)

-2000 1.8T GTI- flipped the Supra for a profit and needed something to commute from WV-VA for school with, dad sold it to me since he was starting to work out of the country and I was starting school in WV, had almost 100k on it and I traded it in on my Mark 5, 

-2007 VW GTI 2.0T- Bought brand new in 2007 and its been paid off for 6 months, still own it w/ 64k on it and Im probably going to be holding onto it just shy of 100k when I finish school in the next year and a half:thumbup:


----------



## auditt180hp (Dec 7, 2010)

2001 Ford Mustang

2003 Audi TT

2003 Mini Cooper

1993 Toyota Pick Up

1999.5 VW Golf

These are all the cars I have owned and driven but I have purchased and parted out many Audis and VWs 

My bf is being dumb and won't post the cars he has had, but this is his list:

1986 Ford Mustang

1982 Grand Prix

1998 Ford Explorer

1990 300zx

1991 300zx

2003 350z

2003 Mini Cooper S

2002 Chevy Silverado

2003 Mazda 3

2001 Nissan Altima

2000 VW Jetta VR6


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

1. 94 Eagle Talon ES 2.0 16v
2. 99 Mercedes ML320 (MN winters suck)
3. 96 Mazda 626 2.0 16v
4. 00 VW Jetta VR (Gave me the VW virus)
5. 93 Audi 90CS

All of them have been fun. Benz is still in the family.


----------



## r2kool4u (Oct 10, 2009)

Turned 21 last month and have had three cars and still have three cars.

1. 1994 Dodge shadow
2. 2008 Ford focus Coupe S
3.2003 GTI 20th AE BMP


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

2006 Acura rsx type s
2004 vw r32
2002 Honda s2000
95 Honda civic hatch ls/vtec
1995 acura integra ls-turbo 
1998 Acura integra type r turbo 
1997 Honda civic hatch 
1999 BMW 325i
2004 Vw R32. 

And I'm only 19


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

89 Nissan Pulsar NX
84 Honda Prelude SE
89 Ford Escort LX
1996 Nissan Sentra SE
1989 Honda Civic EX
1991 Saab 900
1996 VW Jetta 2.0
1995 Nissan SER
1995 Honda Accord
2006 Nissan SER Spec-V
1983 VW Rabbit
1984 VW GTI
2008 VW GTI
1987 VW Quantum

looking back, I think I have a thing for hatchbacks.


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

92 Saturn sl1
01 ford ranger
2001 pontiac sunfire
2002 gmc Sonoma 
96 Chevy 1500
93 Mazda miata
93 Plymouth laser
02 beetle
03 Jetta
O3 gti
06 Jetta
O7 gti
09 tiguan
O9 beetle
09 hummer h3t
09 eos


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

In order, from 2000 when I started driving. All of these were registered/plated cars that were driven for more then four months.

1985 Jetta Diesel (fisrt car 340k miles)
1987 Jetta GL (drove for a year, wrecked it twice, bought the roc)
1987 Scirocco 16v*** (My ten year love affair  )
1988 Fox GL Sport (First winter car for the roc)
1987 Jetta coupe Wolfsburg Ed. (Second winter car)
1988 Audi 80 Quattro (Third winter car, but turned into my daily when the roc went to paint)
1988 Audi 90 Quattro (fell in love with it, red over tan leather, sold the 80 and drove this for two years)
1982 Rabbit Diesel*** (90 had a 24mpg drinking problem for my 120mi/day commute, saved this from the crusher for $200.)
1985 Mercedes-Benz 190d (wanted something nicer then the Rabbit after three years, only had this for four months, went back to the Rabbit)
1991 Jetta coupe Diesel*** (came around full circle, but now with a 1.9 turbo, I'll have this one for a long time)

cars with a *** I still have

Many many other parts VW's over the years as well......


----------



## ProDriver77 (Sep 22, 2011)

In reverse order:

2000 VW Passat GLS V6 Manual Wagon (1st VW, WON'T be my last!)
2001 Saturn L-200
2000 Chrysler Grand Voyager
1995 Nissan Maxima SE
1996 Pontiac Grand Am GT Sedan
2000 Ford ZX2
1995 Plymouth Neon
1993 Saturn SL2
1984 Honda Accord LXi Hatchback
1987 Suzuki Samurai
1986 Nissan Pulsar NX
1985 Pontiac Trans Am
1986 Chevrolet Cavalier
1995 Ford Escort LX Sport
1986 Pontiac GTA
1986 Ford Ranger

FYI, I'm 34.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

first car 2001 Golf 1.8T

..then this happened..



















got a fat settlement and upgraded :beer:

2005 GTI 1.8T






























oops..









:heart:


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

Dig those rims!


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

i am 18 years old and ive owned three cars. my first was a 94 jeep wrangler, my second was a 99 subaru impreza and now i have my first vw, a 2001 golf


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am impressed by many of the lists in here. I am on my 4th car
1. 1990 Civic Hatch Si (kinda still wish I had this car to daily and beat)
2. 1995 2.0 GTI :banghead: biggest POS ever the electrical was all fvcked up from the previous owner, just a nightmare
3. 1998 Jetta wolfsburg Awesome car bought it with only 52k on it in 2007/2008 and it was sooo clean just recently sold it to put money towards my down payment( i will be kicking myself in the ass for selling it)
4. Currently driving 2012 GTI that I love but will miss my mk3s


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

vw list only consists of.

82 rabbit convertible (sold)
98 jetta gt (parted)
01 vr jetta (fell asleep and parked up a tree)
95 vrt (currant summer/project car)

not including dailys and motorcycles


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

nice thread here. I'm 32 and have only ever owned VW's since 16.

Previous:
'81 Rabbit
'86 Golf
'92 GTI 16v
'98 GTI VR6

Current:
'79 Rabbit
'04 R32
'04 Jetta

For Kicks wife's cars (you'll see when I turned her from the "darkside"):
'88 Accord
'93 Accord
'98 Civic (2 of them)
'01 GTI VR6
'08 Touareg V6
'10 S4

:beer:
Ryan


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

1988 GTi 16V (was an actual german imported car, brother surprised me and said "Here's your early birthday present" and tossed me the keys a month before my 16th bday  )
1991 GTi
1998 Honda Prelude SH
1990 Honda Civic Si
1981 VW Rabbit
1987 VW Golf (current and favorite :thumbup: )


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1995 Honda Civic Coupe
1994 Honda Civic Hatchback
1993 Ford Mustang Cobra
2008 VW R32
2005 Yamama R6


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

'96 GMC Sonoma
'88 VW Golf
'89 VW GTI
'88 VW Jetta Helios
'84 VW GTI
'90 Corrado g60
'92 GTI
'88 Scirocco 16v
'93 Golf
'96 GTI
'03 Jetta GLI
'08 Rabbit (current car)
'11 Tiguan 4Motion (wife's car)


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

Have:
1974 VW Beetle
1998 VW MK3 GL Golf
2009 Subaru Impreza
2010 Holden SS Ute
2011 Mazda CX7
(Mazda 3 belongs to the inlaws)

Had:
1968 Holden HK Monaro
1992 Holden VN Calais
1974 Holden HQ Kingswood
1988 Nissan SSS Pulsar Vector
1994 Holden VP Berlina
2003 Hyundai Accent (wife)
2001 Subaru Forester
1998 Hyundai Excel
2002 Holden VU S pack Ute 
2010 Suzuki DRZ400SM


----------



## hlead (Mar 28, 2010)

damn you have had a lot of cars but:

99.5 Jetta 2.0 (crashed )
2002 Jetta 1.8t (blew up )
2001 Jetta Vr6 (current car)


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

buzzbug said:


> Have:
> 1974 VW Beetle
> 1998 VW MK3 GL Golf
> 2009 Subaru Impreza
> ...


I think you are a fellow Aussie...


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

'86 Mercury Cougar 
'90 Ford Probe 
'88 Chevy Blazer 
'97 Ford Ranger
'96 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST 
'97 Mitsubishi Eclipse RS 
'00 Ford Contour
'96 VW GTI 
'97 VW Jetta 
'98 VW Passat
'04 VW GLI 24v
'08 VW R32


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

anthonymindel said:


> I think you are a fellow Aussie...


That i am mate,

From south of Wollongong in nowra.


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

1989 Camaro 350
1964 Falcon Cp (1994 GT swap car) 
1984 Silverado 383
1970 Camaro 350
1995 Mustang v6 (blown) 
2002 Impalla
2005 Silverado 
1995 Mustang GT 
2004 GTI 

Most of the time ive owned at least 2 at the same time.


----------



## mromano (Sep 18, 2011)

1985 Chevy S-10 Blazer (used)

1989 Ford Mustang 5.0 "Notch-back" 9 5MT (New) - Good Car
1995 Chevy Camaro Z28 6MT (new) - POS
1996 BMW 328is 5MT (new) - Awesome!
2000 BMW 328i 5MT (new) - Good Car
2002 Subaru WRX 5MT (new) - Decent Car
2011 VW GTI 6MT 4-door (new) - Awesome!


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

buzzbug said:


> That i am mate,
> 
> From south of Wollongong in nowra.


And I am from Melbourne in Victoria...


----------



## Joey_S (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's my list (over the past 7 years) and I paid for all these cars with my own money!

1st car: 1986 Ford Orion 1.6
2nd car: 1987 Toyota Camry 2.0
3rd car: 1989 VW Polo Steilheck 1.3 (injured my back in this one, still suffering)
4th car: 1988 VW Golf 1.6
5th car: 1994 Renault 19 1.4
6th car: 1986 Volvo 740 2.3
7th car: 1995 Opel Tigra 1.4
8th car: 1991 Volvo 240 2.3
9th car: 1998 Opel Vectra 1.8 wagon
10th car: 1989 VW Corrado G60 1.8 (tuned from the stock 160hp to 220hp with brakes and suspension to match, miss that car)
11th car: 1988 Volvo 760 2.8 V6
12th car: 1985 Volvo 240 2.1
13th car: 1995 Volvo 460 2.0
14th car: 1997 Renault Megane Coupe 1.6
15th car: 1988 Mercedes 230TE 2.3 (W124 type)
16th car: 1996 VW Polo 1.6
17th car: 1996 VW Passat 2.0 wagon (


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

1. 71 Karman Ghia convertable
2. 63 Karman Ghia hard top
3. too many bugs to list
4. 80 BMW 320I
5. 84 BMW 318I
6. 91 Porsche Carrera (still owned)
7. 00 VW Jetta VR6
8.04.5 VW Jetta GLI (RIP)
9. 04.5 VW Jetta GLI ( still owned)
10. 12 VW GTI (just purchased)


----------



## kgav (Nov 19, 2011)

1. 1998 Subaru Legacy GT sedan
2. 2002 Dodge Stratus (a dark time in my life...)
3. 1997 VW Passat GLX waggy (current, and obviously first VW)

Bikes:
1. 2009 Aprilia SR50 R Factory
2. 2011 Honda CBR 250R (current, and awesome)


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Cars/trucks in order
93 grand am
92 eclipse
86 mustang gt chipped
89 gt 
89 iroc z
88 mazda b26
93 b26I
86 b2000 targa topped
93 b26i slammed
2002 trans am ws6
03 denali
03 f350
04 gti
04 dakota quad cab
05 durango
08 g6 gtp
08 turdbalt wifes
99 olds alero
92 cherokee
01 grand cherokee
88 z24 love those cars dont ask lol
63 chevy II
01 gt
91 da integra i built ground up
95 civic ex
97 eclipse gsx
95 maxima
And now we have 1 and only car
99.5 2.slow jetta

Bikes:
03 honda cbr 600 bought new never found time to get my motorcycle dl so i put 30 miles on it in a year and sold it.


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Have:
08 VW Jetta SE

Had:
01 VW Golf
94 VW Golf
88 Ford Mustang
85 Oldmobile 98

eace:


----------



## WallyDub (Dec 13, 2011)

84 Ford Tempo - totaled in off roading accident
84 Dodge Diploma - sold when I moved out my momma's house
94 Honda Civic EX - sold when I join the Navy
01 Chrysler Neon - sold after an accident
99 Dodge Durango - sold to buy my first VW
98 Dodge Dakota R/T - traded in for RX-7
74 VW Beetle - blew the engine when carrying 5 passengers
87 RX-7 Turbo - caught fire on my way to sell it
02 VW Golf 2.0 - traded in after a great divorce
04 Nissan 350Z - sold due to having a kid
05 Nissan Xterra - sold when I joined the Army
06 Chrysler 300C - gas hog Hemi
02 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT - epic failure
09 VW CC Sport - traded in for less of a payment
10 Nissan Armada - wife needed to feel safe in a mobile tank
09 Chevy HHR - my manly minivan
08 Saturn Vue - wife's choice in the downgrade from the tank

06 Ducati 999 - totaled last New Years Eve...I am still mourning over this one

So I pulled my head out of my a** and went back to my passion. Oh, and pulled my wife in too!
Current vehicles:

10 VW GTI - not going anywhere, a future track car
09 VW CC VR6 4Motion - my wife's ride until we can buy her an Audi S6

Damn, I have had too many cars. I guess the military and marriages has kept me ungrounded. Just glad to be back where I love........4ever VDub!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

86 Grand Am. First car, still wish I had it cause it was a beast
96 Jetta. Wrecked by an old lady who doesn't know what a stop sign is
97 Jetta. Current daily
97 Jetta. Gave to my brother when he wrecked his car
87 Jetta. Project for when I have more money
81 Caddy. Project waiting on money as well 
97 CBR600. Fun when the weather's nice


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1995 Honda Civic (my brother now owns it - 220,000 miles)
1994 Honda Civic (still own it - 202,000 miles)
1993 Ford Mustang Cobra (still own it - 66,000 miles)
2005 Yamaha R6 (SOLD - 16,000 miles)
2008 VW R32 (still own it - 40,000 miles)


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

VW's (from early 90s to present)
1. 1982 Rabbit (white)
2. 1986 Gti (red)
3. 1988 Gti (green)
4. 2001 Golf(red)
5. 2003 Gti (red)
6. 2005 GLI (Black)
7. 2007 Beetle (red)
8. 2009 Jetta (white)

non VW's (late 90s to 2011)
1. 1982 Corolla
2. 1991 Mustang
3. 1997 Rav4
4. 2005 Element
5. 2007 Yaris


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

for VW, I've owned:

1967 Baja bug
1969 Riviera camper bus
1964 ragtop bug
1974 Dasher
1976 Westfalia deluxe
1986 GTI
1967 squareback
1984 GTI
1978 Scirocco
1979 Scirocco
1969 Bus passenger
1979 Rabbit L

Ive owned a few other make cars and a few bikes, but they don't concern me.


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

97 Jetta
07 cobalt
99.5 Jetta
04 Jetta


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

91 camaro v8
91 probe turbo
93 buick 3800
97 saturn sc2
97 probe 2.5
02 saturn sl2
97 passat vr6


Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

1998 F-150
2003 F-150
2012 VW CC R-Line, best decision I ever made!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.260688,-97.758995


----------



## Euro_Boiii (Feb 18, 2012)

Got my first car over the summer, '12 Jetta and I AM LOVING IT.


----------



## impreza_punk (Feb 11, 2008)

00 Dodge Dakota
98 Chevrolet S10
90s something Mazda 626
00 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS
05 Subaru Impreza STi
*07 VW Rabbit*


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

96 mk3 jetta 2.0
99 mk3 jetta vr6
2000 mk4 jetta vr6
2004 R32
2012 CC

This is just the Vw line up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr ben (Feb 25, 2012)

1989 Mk2 Golf Driver
1982 Mk1 Jetta CL
1987 Mk2 Golf CL
1989 Corrado 16v
1988 Mk2 Golf CL (ABF Conversion)
1985 Mk2 Golf GTI


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

mr ben said:


> 1989 Mk2 Golf Driver
> 1982 Mk1 Jetta CL
> 1987 Mk2 Golf CL
> 1989 Corrado 16v
> ...


You need to now get a MK2 Jetta...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 26, 2008)

82 Chevy Monte Carlo
91 Pontiac Grand Prix
90 Buick LeSabre
96 Pontiac Bonneville
02 VW Jetta 1.8T
06 VW Jetta 2.5
06 VW Jetta 2.0T
08 Nissan Frontier
06 VW GTI
00 Ford Ranger
07 Ford F-150
11 Kia Sportage
08 VW Passat VR6 (Current)


----------



## mmarcz48 (Jan 31, 2010)

Have:

2012 VW Jetta S (wife's)
2011 VW Golf TDI 4dr and DSG

Had:

2008 VW GTI 4dr and DSG (Regret trading this car every single day!)
2007 Pontiac G5
2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5
2003 VW Jetta GL
1997 VW GTI 8V (Totalled in car accident)
1993 Acura Integra LS
1986 VW GTI 8V


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

Have:

06 GLI
10 Golf Sportwagen

Used to have:

07 Bora (mkv jetta in mexico)
03 Nissan Sentra (great MPG)
98 Ford Ranger (great little truck)
96 Bug (they still make them in mexico until 2003-04)
95 Golf CL


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> 1949 Chevy DeLuxe Coupe
> 1963 VW Beetle Standard (Burnt to a crisp)
> 1965 VW Beetle Standard (Stolen)
> 1968 Mercury Cougar (Still have)
> ...


*add 
1956 Packard Super Clipper
1996 Golf GL 
1997 Jetta Trek


----------



## kegstand16 (Feb 5, 2012)

First Car - '73 Super Beetle (still have)
Current DD - '08 Jetta

I don't plan on owning a car from any other company.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

from 2004 to current. 
93 Dodge Dakota 4wd 5.2 V8 - First vehicle
89 Acura ledgend 
96 ford F150
01 honda civic 5spd
07 chevy cobalt 5spd - bought new for well under msrp, sold for alot more than i paid over a yr later
85 mustang gt 5spd (fun car, but thats about it)
96 silverado x-cab z71 (i miss that truck)
92 saturn sc2 5spd
03 GTI 1.8T 5spd -First Vw, it got me hooked on german cars, and i still have it almost 3yrs later
94 saturn sc2 5spd
89 thunderbird super coupe 5spd - my attempt at going back to an american car..fail
06 ford fusion - fully loaded, wife's DD
85 bmw e30 5spd - junk, but bought cheap, and came with a complete 86 parts car
03 GTI 1.8T 5spd APR stg3+, just picked this one up a couple weeks ago for a fun DD while i build my other gti.
Motorcycles:
82 yamaha maxim 550
07 ninja 650r
2010 kawasaki vulcan 900 special edition


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

1984 Trans Am
1990 Trans Am 
1993 Trans Am
2001 Blazer
1989 Jetta
1998 New Beetle
1999.5 GTI
2008 Jetta
2011 GTI


----------



## Fast14 (Mar 1, 2012)

1989 Honda Civic hatchback (great car!)
1993 Honda Accord
2002 Honda Civic Coupe
2004 Toyota 4Runner
2009 Honda Accord
2011 GTI


----------



## T5-Multivan (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't remember the years, but in the correct order:
VW Polo II
VW Golf II 1.4
VW Golf III 1.6
VW Golf IV Wagon 1.9 TDI
Smart city car (3-cyl., 600ccm)
Opel Zafira A 2.2 DTI
VW T5 Multivan Highline 2.5 TDI

Greets from Germany!


----------



## mtoger (Jan 24, 2012)

*cars 15 VW's 4*

68 Bug
89 Ford F150
90 Civic Si- tuned
93 Accord- tuned
96 Acura GSR -tuned
98 Jeep
99 Acura TL
99 BMW M3
01 Toyota Tacoma
04 Toyota Tacoma
06 Mazda 3
07 VW Bug Conv.
07 Hummer
06 VW GLI
12 VW Passat V6 SE- Ready,Mods on order.


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

*not in actual order*

83 ford ranger
86 chevy celebrity
85 chevy cavalier
85 vw scirocco
86 vw scirocco
86 ford bronco II
85 ford bronco II
85 chevy c10 pickup
90 vw jetta
94 ford escort
91 vw jetta
83 vw rabbit 
81 vw rabbit
95 vw jetta vr6
91 honda civic
95 vw jetta vr6
95 honda civic
86 ford mustang
85 isuzu i-mark
00 honda civic
90 mistubishi eclipse gsx
91 mitsubishi eclipse gsx 
03 kia rio
79 gmc k3500
97 ford escort
87 vw scirocco 16v
85 bmw 535i
95 saab
94 toyota pickup
95 ford mustang gt
88 vw scirocco 16v (for sale)
97 vw jetta 2.0 (for sale)
87 vw scirocco 16v 
99 vw jetta 2.0


thats all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Calvlel Toez 69 (Mar 19, 2012)

All of the cars I have owned


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

10 cars
6 VWs
2 Audis
1 BMW
1 Saturn 

First car at 18, I'm 23 now. Average of 2 cars per year. 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

'95 gti vr6 (RIP) 
'95 jetta 2.slo 
'92 corrado vr6 (favorite of all. totaled by a dd) 
'01 jetta 1.8t 
'01 gti 1.8t 
'06 gti 2.0t 
'11 T-reg 
Always a VW for me :beer:


----------



## RozayGti (Mar 22, 2012)

One car! My 99 MK4 Gti 
Next car will be an R32 :thumbup:


----------



## nodashi (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my long list.
1.2006 Passat


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 19 and I've had 3 cars, one of which being a VW:

2008 Mitsubishi Lancer ES (sold)
2009 Subaru Legacy 2.5i (totaled)
2012 Volkswagen CC Sport (current)


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

In order of purchase, owned the B210 and Rocco at same time as car above them as a daily.

1973 Datsun 240Z
1993 Nissan 300ZX N/A
2003 VW Jetta 1.8T
1972 Datsun 240Z
1972 Datsun 240Z
1981 Datsun B210 :thumbdown:
1998 VW GTI vr6 DE
2003 VW GTI vr6
2004 VW R32 :thumbup:
1987 VW Scirocco 16v
2004.5 VW Jetta GLi

I think thats it...lol.


----------



## jdvw2002 (Aug 19, 2002)

1977 Toyota Celica
19something something piece of crap AMC
1990 Chevrolet Pickup
2002 GTI
2008 Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## vwgti98 (Aug 17, 2002)

1994 GTI
1998 GTI
2003 GTI
2008 Altima (unfortunately)
2012 Jetta


----------



## nodashi (Mar 20, 2012)

HipsterDoofus said:


> I'm 19 and I've had 3 cars, one of which being a VW:
> 
> 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer ES (sold)
> 2009 Subaru Legacy 2.5i (totaled)
> 2012 Volkswagen CC Sport (current)


how are you 19 and own a 2012 cc sport? big loan?


----------



## garyahlm (Mar 30, 2012)

Ford Taurus....Bleh!
Mitsubishi Eclipse GST
VW Jetta GLI


----------



## volkstorm 666 (May 30, 2007)

1984 VW Rabbit GTI
1986 VW GTI
1989 VW GLI
1995 VW Golf
1998 VW GTI
2001 VW GTI

All of these cars were very good to me, which is why I will always buy VW.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

HipsterDoofus said:


> I'm 19 and I've had 3 cars, one of which being a VW:
> 
> 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer ES (sold)
> 2009 Subaru Legacy 2.5i (totaled)
> 2012 Volkswagen CC Sport (current)


I wish I had a CC sport when I was 19...or now! :facepalm:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

82 Chevette--sold
91 Impulse--sold
98 Jetta GT--totaled
91 MPV--totaled
95 Trooper--gifted
97 Acura RL--totaled
97 Accord EX--sold
00 Odessey EX--totaled
02 Cherokee Sport--sold
96 Yukon SLT--sold
08 Grand Caravan--current
88 Scirocco 16V--current


----------



## brymk3 (Mar 9, 2012)

2003 mk4 1.8t gti (sold)
1997 mk3 vr gti still have and love it
1998 mk3 vr jetta (traded)
1997 mk3 vr jetta (sold)
1964 hoodride bug (sold and i miss it so much)


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

68 Toyota FJ40
91 Honda Prelude si
72 Dodge Charger
90 VW Jetta GLI 16v
85 BMW 745i turbo
86 Chevy Caprice Classic
95 VW Jetta VR6
85 Toyota 4X4 p/u extra cab
02 VW Passat 1.8t
03 VW GTI IY 20th AE
86 VW GTI 8v
71 Toyota FJ40
85 VW GTI 8v
89 VW Jetta 8v
91 Chevy Cheyanne 4X4 utility truck
86 VW Jetta GLI 8v
74 Chevy Corvette
88 VW Jetta GLI 16v
85 VW Jetta Diesel
65 Ford F250
90 VW Corrado
95 VW Jetta 2.0
65 Cadillac Sedan De Ville
01 VW Jetta 2.0
97 VW Jetta VR6
85 Toyota 4Runner 4X4
69 Toyota FJ40-----------Currently own
95 Audi 90 2.8
93 VW Jetta 2.0
90 Toyota Corrola
95 Toyota 4Runner
95 VW GTI VR6
90 Toyota Celica
91 VW GTI 8v------------Currently own
95 Ford Bronco 4x4------Currently own


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

This will be fun:

11 cars, (too many in retrospect) 8 VW, 2 Porsche 1 Audi. In order of acquisition, with duration:

89 Golf GL - alpine white - (18 months)
90 Corrado G60 - pearl blue - (about 8 years)
91 Corrado G60 - Tornado Red - (3 years)
01 TT Roadster - Amulet red (4.5 years)
89 GTI 16V - alpine white - (2 yrs 9 mths, overlap w/ TT)
06 GTI - candy white - (2 yrs 5 mths, overlap w/TT)
07 Boxster - forest green - (18 mths, overlap w/GTI)
08 GTI - candy white - (2 mths  , overlap w/Boxster)
08 R32 - Tornado red - (14 mths)
10 GTI - deep black - (2 yrs 4 mths and counting)
05 Boxster S - arctic silver - (2 yrs and counting, overlap w/GTI)

Edited for ranking:

And now, the hard part - ranking them in order of preference. Based on what? A combination of many things from performance, value, quality and reliability, but above all, enjoyment of the overall experience with the car, which of course goes beyond the ride itself, to include places you went, people you were with and what you did - though how the car got you there always looms large! So here goes, in reverse order:

11. 90 Corrado - 8 years! But too many quality faults; too little and unreliable performance from ****ty G-lader,
10. 08 GTI (no real fault with this car at all, probably a better GTI all around than my 06, I just traded from one to another thinking the improved quality of the TSI, and a DSG were what I wanted. Wrong...
9. 91 Corrado - still a G-Lader, but I bought used and owned in Germany where I could exploit the car's strong suit, high-speed performance. Improved overall from the 90.
8. 08 R32 - really a very good car, but I was bored with my only car being a DSG, and stiff ride and thirsty VR6 didn't make it an ideal city car - though the DSG was a plus in that sense, of course. Missed the tuneability of turbos, too. Never "loved" it the way I expected to.
7. 89 GTI 16V - bought as my "beater" but I had fun sinking money into it (it was a Mk2 VW with 147K when I got it - what do you expect ....) to make it nicer than it needed to be, trying to relive the dream of what I actually wanted in college, when instead I got this:
6. 89 Golf GL - great little car that did everything you could ask for it and more - my only power-steering free car! Shame I was hell bent on getting that Corrado G60...should've kept the Golf until the VR6 came out!
5. 06 GTI - very good car, should've kept it, but after a few in-warranty issues and an accident involving a patch of ice, I was concerned about some of the known issues cropping up outside warranty.
4. 10 GTI - great value for the money, still have it and am enjoying it; bringing it over seems to have been a wise choice. A couple of minor issues, hoping to get a couple more under warranty here. Expect to have it a good long while still, maybe giving the Corrado a run for the money.
3. 05 Boxster S - love it, still have it. Bought it CPO with already 54K on it, but have grown fonder of it steadily. Hope to keep it.
2. 07 Boxster - down on power from the S, but it was my first Porsche, new, factory order, the whole 9 yards of the Porsche experience. Lots of fun in and with that car, but if I hadn't sold it, I probably wouldn't have been able to buy my home when I did... Often wish I still had it! Favorite color of all my cars. Very tough call for spots 2 and 3 with the 987S.
1. The TT! Say what you want about Frontrak TTs, etc. but you'd be wrong. Great little performer with basic upgrades, GREAT experiences in the car, excellent quality and reliability over the 4 years - 1 issue, the brake switch - and what can top the look or the sense of occasion when driving in it, with that interior. 

Ramble over.

Edited to add 2 new ones - the BMW X1 and the new GTI in my signature...too early to rank either.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

46 cars in 22 years--9 VWs (not enough) and 0 Audis :thumbdown: :thumbdown:...

and 18 motorcycles


----------



## 1972VWJoy (Mar 26, 2012)

*2 VW's out of 12 cars*

1971 Volkswagen Type 3 Fastback
1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1965 Chevy II 
1975 Mazda Miser
1972 Mercury Comet
1980 Ford Pinto
1975 Mercury Lynx
1987 Pontiac T1000 
1978 Pontiac Grand Prix
1992 Mitsubishi Mirage
2004 Chevrolet Impala
1972 Volkswagen Type 3 Fastback (current car)


----------



## rubadub87 (Feb 19, 2012)

past rides

1969 bug (first car)
1993 jeep Cherokee 
2005 Nissan frontier 
1984 5.0 mustang 
1983 5.0 mustang 
1995 for crown vic police car 
1981 honda accord 
1990 something 240sx 
1974 chevy Scottsdale 4x4
1998 Subaru impreza 
1983 5.0 mustang notch back 
1988 ford ranger
1983 bmw 325i (still in the impound) 
1975 chevy short bed 
1995 ford bronco 
1968 Cadillac deville 
1968 ford f250
2003 honda civic 
1984 ford ranger 
2005 dodge ram cummins

motorcycle's 
1993 Kawasaki 500
1997 vfr 750
1984 Suzuki bobber
2003 ktm 450 sx 
2002 Polaris 500
2000 Kawasaki 450 

current rides 
2003 20th gti 
1993 jeep grand Cherokee


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

See signature + an old '98 Jeep Cherokee 4x4 "Sport" which was my 1st car :laugh: Beat that **** to death :thumbup:


----------



## 2CoupeLove (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive owned 4 cars. 1 volkswagen 

01 Eclipse GT (hated it. 1st car)
94 Honda Del Sol
95 Eg Civic Coupe

91 Jetta Coupe  This is now my baby and im never gonna get rid of it

Unless drift car


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

36 VWs. Air and water cooled, bought sold and parts cars 
11 Audis 
3 Datsun 510 
1 Alfa Romeo 164 
1 Dodge van 

That's 52 total since 1992 . If you care to see the master NOC list I can elaborate.


----------



## b-R-ad (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is mine to the best of my knowledge (it is a mish mash of cars due to different stages of where I was at in life :laugh Some I bought new, others I went back and bought used 

1. 1980 Grand Prix (first car passed on to me by my parents) 
2. 1984 Dodge Omni (this was my parents idea) 
3. 1969 Camaro 
4. 1986 Dodge Daytona Shelby (Ugh, I know...only had for about 6 months) 
5. 1988 Chrysler Conquest (Pretty damn fun car) 
6. 1992 Jeep Wrangler 
7. 1993 *VW Jetta *(My wifes car...and a manual. I knew she was a keeper) 
8. 1996 Mazda Miata 
9. 1996 Mazda 626 
10. 1988 Volvo 240 sedan (kind of a fun old mans car) 
11. 1996 *VW GTI VR6* 
12. 1998 Volvo V70 Turbo wagon 
13. 1998 Dodge Caravan (My wifes car) 
14. 2000 Jeep Cherokee 
15. 2000 Jeep Wrangler 
16. 2002 Mazda MPV (My wifes car) 
17. 2005 Mazda 6 Wagon 
18. 2007 Chevy Trailblazer SS (It was a beast and sounded great, but, it was a chevy...never again) 
19. 2009 Honda Accord Owned for 1 yea...sold after the tsunami and made money) 
20. 2009 Honda Odyssey (my wifes car) 
21. 2006 Audi A3 
22. 2012 Honda Pilot (I quickly realized I couldnt drive this long term, so my Wife glady took it in place of our Odyssey) 
23. 2012 *VW Golf R* 

There...yes I have a sickness also. A couple of cool cars mixed in with some real winners.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

1991 Alfa Romeo 164L (in high school - Dad's car, but I was primary user) 
1993 Ford Explorer XLT (bought in 1997) 
1994 Lexus ES300 (hand-me-down from parents in 2000, sold Explorer) 
*2002 VW Jetta GLS 1.8T* (bought in Oct 2001, traded in Lexus) 
*2002 VW Passat GLS* (bought in Apr 2005 after Jetta totaled in accident) 
*2011 VW Tiguan SEL* (bought in Mar 2012, traded in Passat)


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

10 total over 12 years (same were owned concurrent with others) 
7 vw products 


1998 Dodge Dakota Sport----------------------------> 5 years 50,000 miles 
1999 Chrysler 300m----------------------------------> 3 years 60,000 miles 
2004 Chrysler 300m----------------------------------> 8 months 9,000 miles 
*2004 VW Jetta GLS* wife's--------------------------> 8 years 65,000 miles, still own 
*2004 VW Beetle Turbo S*---------------------------> 3 years 24,000 miles 
*2002 Audi A6 Avant*--------------------------------> 1.5 years 24,000 miles 
*2006 VW GLI*-----------------------------------------> 2 months 3,000 miles (RIP) 
*2007 Audi A4 Avant S-line Titanium 6mt*-------> 1 year 18,000 miles (why did I sell this?) 
*2007 VW GLI*-----------------------------------------> 2 years 4 months 40,000 miles 
*2008 .:R32*-------------------------------------------> 3 months and counting.....


----------



## mike vitag (Jul 18, 2011)

77 El camino  
98 GTI  :heart: 
90 Jetta Wolfsburg  
98 civic  
88 ford tempo :sly:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

In chronological order starting at age 16 (now 30) 
1988 GMC Sierra 
1996 VW GTI 2.0 
1987 Gti vr6 
1990 Chevy silverado 
2000 vw Jetta 1.8t 
1987 vw gti 16v 
2003 20th anniversary gti (current) 
1987 vw Jetta coupe 16v 
1982 vw Jetta coupe d 
1996 Mitsubishi evolution IV (current in Japan)


----------



## untchble (Oct 6, 2007)

2 VW's

01 MKIV Jetta VR6
12 MKVI GLI


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

From what i can remember...


Snowmobile
1999 Skidoo mxzx 440
2001 Skidoo MXZ600
2004 Skidii Rev 800
2010 Skidoo XP800R

Motorcycles
1990 Yamaha tt225
1994 YZF600
1996 Suzuki GSXR600
1998 Suzuki GSXR750
2001 Suzuki GSXR750
2003 Suzuki GSXR750
Honda VTX1800
2001 Yamaha R1
2005 Yamaha R1
2005 Aprilia RSVR 1000
2005 Yamaha R6
2000 Titan Roadrunner
MV Agusta F4
2008 Harley FLHX
Ducati Monster 944
2011Harley FLHX

Cars
1991 Jeep Wrangler
1992 Suzuki Sidekick
1984 Z28 454
1968 VW BajaBug
1994 VW Jetta
1990 GTi 8 V
1991 Gli 16V
1989 Gli VR6
1990 Corrado G60
1991 Corrado G60
1976 Scirocco
1977 Scirocco
1984 GTi 8v crossflow
1982 Rabbit 2.0L
1996 Saab 900 Turbo
1990 Toyota SR5 pickup
1998 GTi VR6
1999 Passat
2000 Jetta GLX
2001 GTi 1.8t
2000 Dodge Ram 1500
2001 GTi VR6
2004 ALLROAD
1994 Ranger
1991 GTi VR6
1984 GLi 16v
1993 Corrado SLC
1996 Cabrio
2008 4-door GTi
2009 Tiguan
1993 Corrado SLC
2003 S2000
1976 Scirocco
2009 Savana 
2009 GMC 1500
2004 R32 Stage IV Supercharged
1993 Coraddo SLC
2011Chevy Silverado
2001 Cabrio


----------



## richarddhoward (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh man...here goes...

99 GMC Sonoma - still own (first car) needs some slight work to complete prerunner lift
97 Ranger - own needs some maintenance DD
1980 Rabbit L 4 dr diesel - own Needs rebuilt
1980 Rabbit 4 dr diesel - own parts car
1992 Dodge Caravan - own needs tranny
1975 Buick LeSabre - Own popped piston?
1987 K5 Blazer - Rolled and sold, but never forgotten
1968 Camaro SS - Sold...thank you for college
1964 El Camino - Stolen and still pissed
1991 GMC Jimmy - Sold 235000 miles and just needed maintenance
1996 Chevy Blazer LT - Sold
1985 Olds Toronado - Scrapped
1994 Jeep Cherokee - Sold

I probably forgot a couple...but that's for cars

And one 71 Harley Sportster, bought it, sold it, got impounded in my name, unimpounded it, sold it again...doubled my money :laugh:


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

86 Toyota Camry
95 Nissam Altima
02 VW GTi
03 Toyota Corrolla
09 Acura MDX
12 VW Jetta


----------



## white85Mk2 (Jun 9, 2010)

*car list*

learned to drive in 1966 beetle
cars owned:
1966 beetle
1987 vwGTI
1988 diesel jetta
1997 pontiac bonnevile
1994 chevrolet k 1500 (still have)
1999 mk3 VR6 GTI Ginster DE 
1997 Vw jetta TREk
1997 VW golf (still have)
1985 Vw aba turbo swap golf (still have)
1989 Vw aba swap gti (still have)


----------



## DJ Mins (May 15, 2012)

1st car at age 16 with no money...

95 Chevy Lumina
97 Chevy Monte Carlo
97 Acura Integra Gsr (Car Show Appearance's)
90 Honda Crx
98 Mitsubishi Eclipse (Never Again)
02 Saturn L100 (Still have, daily beater)
08 Vw Gli


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

5 cars.

First car was a 1989 VW Cabriolet I bought in, ah, late 05, I believe. I had saved up $1800 from working, and my parents offered to buy me a brand new Jeep Wrangler- totally free for me, they'd even pay my insurance- in order to keep me away from such an old, unreliable, unsafe car. It didn't work. I bought the Cabby, lived through some awfully unreliable times (then discovered Vortex), and drove the hell out of that car.

Since then:
Second car was a 2000 Hyundai Accent (awful car)
After that, a 1990 G60 Corrado. Next up was a 1999.5 VR6 Jetta, and finally, my current 2011 GTI. I guess I like VWs.


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Only one, a Vdub of course. :beer:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Add another VW to my list. Corrado for $100

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

X37 said:


> Add another VW to my list. Corrado for $100


you copped a corrado for $100 :what:

post a picture of that beast opcorn:


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> 1949 Chevy DeLuxe Coupe
> 1963 VW Beetle Standard (Burnt to a crisp)
> 1965 VW Beetle Standard (Stolen)
> 1968 Mercury Cougar (Still have)
> ...





MuddyMudskipper said:


> *add
> 1956 Packard Super Clipper
> 1996 Golf GL
> 1997 Jetta Trek


 *add 
1997 Golf K2 
1996 Cabrio


----------



## Sleepysapper (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive owned three 

First was a 94 Mazda mx3 
Second was a 2001 Wolfsburg jetta (loved that car) 
Now I'm driving in a 2012 gti 

Ive only been owning my own cars for about a year and a half so I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## tstahlGTI (Mar 25, 2012)

1985 Cabriolet 
2007 Rabbit 2.5
2009 Tiguan S
2007 Audi A4 Quattro
2012 GTI


----------



## mickjane2 (May 28, 2012)

*Cars What I have owned*

1 1959 Morris Minor 
2 1960 Morris minor van 
3 1965 Mk1 Ford Cortina V6 3.2 
4 !947 Austin Sixteen 
5 1959 Austin Princess Vanden Plas Limo 
6 1967 Honda S800 soft top 
7 1963 Vauxhall FD Victor 
8 1962 Vauxhall F Victor 
9 1960 MGB 
10 1967 Austin 1100 
11 1969 Ford Capri Mk1 GTXLR Lotus Twin Cam Big valve engine fitted 
12 1966 Ford 289 Mustang 
13 1970 Dodge Charger RHD 
14 1972 Renault 12 tx 
15 1970 Citroen GS Club 
16 1973 Alfasud 1.5 
17 1981 Ford Cortina Mkv 1.6 GL 
18 1976 Ford Escort Mk2 1.3 
19 1981 Ford Granada Mk2 2.8i GLS Estate 
20 1981 Talbot Matra Rancho 
21 1960 Morris Minor Reg No. 1066 UK 
22 1978 Citroen 2CV 
23 1980 Mercedes Benz 300D 
24 1986 Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia 
25 1987 Citroen1989 
26 1997 Citroen Saxo 1.3 Auto 
27 1997 Peugeot 406 1.9 d 
28 2003 Peugeot 307 1.6auto 
29 1999 Honda Civic 1.6 VVTI 
30 2001 VW Golf 1.6 auto 
31 1997 BMW 320I 
32 1989 VW Golf 1.8 GTI (well tricked up) 
33 1990 VW Golf 2.0 GTI 
34 2003 Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 Auto 
35 2004 VW Bora 130 Sport D auto 
36 2007 Mini Cooper 
37 2006 VW Polo 1.4 auto 
38 1989 Sylva Pheonix 1.6 Formula Ford engine (still got car) 
39 2005 VW Golf 140 Sport D DSG 
40 1991 Rover 216 GSI auto (Honda powered (still got car)) 
41 2008 VW EOS 200 Sport DSG (just sold) 
42 2012 Golf GT DSG Cabriolet (just purchased) 

I have owned all these cars some times two or three at a time 
(I just may have left some out memories fading) 

Allso owned 2 Nissan Urvans 1 Ford Transit Mk2 long wheel base 
1 Vauxhall Astra Van 1 Bedford Astramax 



Motor Bikes 

1963 Raliegh Auto 49cc 
1950 Panther 350 single 
1963 Honda SS50 Sport 
1962 Excelsior Talisman Twin 250 
1961 BSA Sunbeam 250 Scooter 
1959 Lambretta LD 150 
1962 Jawa 250 
1960 Francis Barnet 150 
1961 James Villiers 150 
1986 Lambretta GP 225cc 
1960 NSU Quickly 49cc 
2000 fox face Suzuki Bandit 600 
1997 Yamaha Thunderace 1000 
1966 Douglas Vespa Ape 200cc Scooter van 
2004 954 Honda Fireblade


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Golf mk1 gti 
Golf mk2 gti 8v 
Golf mk2 16v 
Golf mk2 g60 
Golf mk3 8v 
Golf mk3 anniversary 
Golf mk3 black concept 
2x golf mk4 1.8t 
BMW m3 
Ford escort xr3 
Ford Orion 
Vw corrado 
Alfa 147gta 
Opel mante gte 
Renault 5 gr turbo 
Astra gte.


----------



## Ryan 1.8T (Jan 31, 2012)

cars: in order: 99.5 jetta 2.0- 91 jetta 1.6 diesel- 04 jetta 1.8t 
trucks: 92 toyota-93 chevy 1500 350 4x4 
:thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Havent really have time to own any of my VDubs lol 

2012 VW CC Deep Black 
2012 VW CC Candy White 
213 VW CC Candy white


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

ive owned 2 cars..both were vw's.


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

91 jetta 8v 5 speed - sold 
03 silverado 6.0 gas, 4l80 - own 
99.5 gti 2.0 5 speed - sold 
89 jetta auto - own


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

A bump, for old times sake :vampire:


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

We have owned a total of 10 cars so far. 

The first seven (all sold) were non-VW vehicles. The last three are VW's:

B6 Passat TFSI (sold)
Tiguan TSI (own)
Mk6 Golf TDI (own)


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> 1949 Chevy DeLuxe Coupe
> 1963 VW Beetle Standard (Burnt to a crisp)
> 1965 VW Beetle Standard (Stolen)
> 1968 Mercury Cougar (Still have)
> ...





MuddyMudskipper said:


> *add
> 1956 Packard Super Clipper
> 1996 Golf GL
> 1997 Jetta Trek (Wrecked)





MuddyMudskipper said:


> *add
> 1997 Golf K2
> 1996 Cabrio


*add
1993 Passat GLX
2002 Jetta Wagon


----------



## 07greenrabbit (Mar 13, 2011)

01 Dogde Dakota (Sold like a idiot)
01 Elantra
07 VW Rabbit (First VW and first financed car)
08 VW GLI (Also sold like a idiot) 
12 Tacoma 
12 Honda SI
12 Scion TC
13 Forester
Then two days ago I needed another vw in my life and got a preowned one owner certified 2012 Passat 2.5 it is amazing! Never selling it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

In order
1998 Chevy s10 stepside shortbed extended cab with the 4.3 vortec (should have kept)
2008 MINI cooper S(sold because I went through two Turbos from oil starvation)
2012 VW GTI 
1997 VW Golf (sold to fund the gti build)


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

3 cars total, 2 being vw


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

1999 Ford Expedition
2006 VW Passat (with Dynaudio )
2009 VW CC (no Dynaudio )


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

*BMW*

84 320I coupe – smooth and solid car.

*Camaro*

68 327 Muncie M20 close ratio 4 speed
69 307 3 speed floor shift
69 350 SS auto
69 350 SS 4 speed bad motor.
69 SS396 4 speed
76 LT 350 auto

*Chevelle*

64 Chevelle Malibu junker special $40, burned it.
64 Chevelle Malibu clean body, frame was tweeked $1000
66 Chevelle Malibu First car, SS hood, good shape $250
67 Chevelle Malibu near mint condition, Grandpa’s car $1000
67 Chevelle Malibu Tx car, no rust $ 2,750, did a major restoration.
67 Chevelle Malibu Super clean, no rust 61,000 miles $4,500
68 Chevelle Malibu Junker $ 100
70 Chevelle Malibu 307 auto 
70 Chevelle SS396 Decent car, 350 hp motor
72 Chevelle nomad? Wagon, strong 350!

*Chevette*

79 Chevette – Free ….beat the crap out of it.

*Corvette*

70 350 hp 4-speed t-top coupe

*Nova / Chevy II*

67 Chevy II 2 dr sedan 194 cu in 6 popper
69 Nova 2 Dr coupe 230 6 popper. 3 on the floor.

*Datsun*

78 pickup rust bucket
79 280ZX - super clean 40K miles

*Ford*

66 Mercury Monterey
68 Pickup – rust bucket
71 Pinto 1600
74 Courier Pickup
74 Pinto Wagon
76 Pinto 2.3
77 Pinto 2.3 15K miles
80? Ford Fiesta $50 special, died on me and left me stranded.
85 Ford Escort
85 Crown Vic
91 Ford Escort

*Honda / Acura*

70s CVCC 
91 Honda Civic wagon 167K miles
02 Acura RSX-S black

*Impala / Bel Air *

68 Impala 307 winter beater $135, smashed it beyond recognition.
66 Bel Air wagon $50 smashed it up.
69 Impala Wagon – Free

*Mazda*

84 SE5 pickup

*Mitsubishi*

86 4x4 pickup

*Mopar*

71 Duster 340 4 speed

*Opel*

70s Kadett wagon
70s Kadett coupe

*Porsche*

82 930 Turbo Euro spec coupe – 29K miles - currently own.
87 911 Carrera coupe - whale tail 16” Fuchs
00 986 Boxster S

*Suburu*

80s AWD Wagon

*Toyota*

72 Corona -painting practice car
76 Celica GT - silver
78 Celica GT –silver
78 Corolla SR5 sport model
79 Celica GT – Black
79 SR5 longbed truck Yellow
79 Celica GT yellow, super clean!
80 4x4 SR5 hi lux blue
82 4x4 SR5 hi lux black and tan
82 Celica GTS – Silver black
83 4x4 SR5 hi lux tan beater truck
83 Celica Supra- Red
84 Celica Supra – Black 
84 4x4 SR5 blue
85 4x4 blue with cap
85 Celica Supra – White
85 Celica Supra – Black
86 pickup 2WD beater special
86 4x4 tan then painted Iroc Camaro blue
86 4x4 SR5 red and gold
86 4x4 SR5 Red flatbed
86 Celica Supra – Wine Red
87 4x4 SR5 White and Gold
91 MR2 
91 MR2 30K miles like new!!
94 Celica GT – Black
98 4x4 SR5 4Runner super clean, mushy ride
98 4x4 Tacoma Gold with cap

*
VW*

84 Rabbit GTI
85 Golf GTI
13 Golf GTI 




I've been waiting for this thread to show up 



Here is my Motorcycle list umpkin:

*Honda*

69 Z50
68 C90
71 CL175 burnt orange
72 SL175 red
71 CL350 amber and black
72 SL350 burnt orange
77 CB400F maroon 2K miles
80 CB400T Hawk silver
82 CB450T Hawk silver and blue
81 CB750F silver and blue
81 CB900F Silver and blue
82 CB900F Silver and blue 190 original miles!
76 XL250
84 XL350R
85 Nighthawk S 700 cc red and black
94 CB900RR
98 CR250R
02 CR250R - currently own
02 400EX quad

*Kawasaki*

74 H2 needed restored
74 H2 Denco 100 hp kit - currently own
76 KH500, very nice shape
80 KZ750E Silver red black
81 GPz550 – Kerker header
81 GPz550 – Kerker header
81 GPz550 - Yoshimira header
82 KZ750E2 Silver, only 1000 miles
82 GPz750 had to restore it
82 GPz750 nearly mint condition 6K miles
83 KZ750E3, converted into GPz
85 600 Ninja Red Black Silver
85 600 Ninja Red Blue White
87 KDX200
94 KDX200 tricked out
99 ZRX1100 green silver black

*Suzuki*

71 TC90 yellow 2 range transmission
71 TS185 green white
72 TS185 blue white- took to TX
74 TS185 silver black – fixed the bent forks
74 TS250 broke the frame, yellow
76 TS250 super clean! red
79 RM125 ex pro bike, tricked out
84 GS1150ES what a pig, but a fast pig!
02 80cc junior



*Yamaha*

76 RD400
80 IT175
80 IT175
82 IT175
80 YZ250
81 750 Seca 750
84 RZ350 KRR
84 RZ350 red and white
85 RZ350 KRR
85 FZ750 silver red and black
86 FZ750 blue white and red Vance and Hines header
86 FZ750 blue white and red
86 FZ750 blue white and red V&H exhaust
86 FJ1200, 3K miles – torque monster!
94 YZF750 white blue yellow rims
99 YZFR1 red white black
01 YZFR1 red white black
02 YZFR6 Red white black - currently own
03 YZFR1 blue silver black
08 WR250R Blue and white - currently own




*Odd ball*

60s Moto Beta with Hodaka 90 engine
Benelli Dynamo 65cc minibike


I have pics of most of these somewhere ....


----------



## Jarvis34 (May 30, 2013)

I've owned 24; 8 being VW's

'74 Chevy Laguna S-3 (My first car, with a Sear's Best 8-track)
'79 Ford Mustang (slow 4 banger, and all around POS)
'83 Buick Regal (One of the best cars I have ever owned0
'84 Chevy Silverado (My first cowboy Cadillac)
'88 Chevy Silverado (My first stepside)
'89 Buick Regal (My first new car, and one of the worst)
'90 Toyota Celica (Fun, but costly.)
'90 Chevy S-10 Blazer (Title said '90, but parts were various years.)
'91 Chevy Camaro (Would die unexpectantly.)
'92 Chevy Silverado (Great truck)
'95 BMW 318 (Great car, but underpowerd)
'99 Land Rover Discovery (Fun vehicle, but terrible build quality. Met my wife in service dept.)
'01 BMW X5 (Great SUV)
'04 BMW 325 (I loved that car, but was t-boned at an intersection)
'02 VW Passat Wagon (It was okay, but very generic)
'05 BMW 325 (Super car, but had dealership issues with warranty work)
'05 Lincoln Aviator (Powerful engine, but had issues with accessories)
'07 VW Toureg (I loved that car, but was a gas guzzler, and did not like brake costs)
'08 VW Passat (Good all around family sedan)
'10 VW Tiguan (Was nice, but seats were not that great...plus panaramic roof was overkill)
'11 VW Routan (Yeah, I know, it is really a Chrysler...but, it is a great family hauler.)
'10 VW GTI (I loved that car, but because of work/school sched, I started driving van, wife got GTI.)
'12 VW Jetta (Purchased 5 cyl for 17 year old son. Great all around drive)
'13 VW Beetle Convertible (Wife wanted this instead of GTI. I agreed, only if it was 2.0 turbo


----------



## Kijentjr1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cars
1- 1999 Dodge Neon sport (first car)
2- 2000 Dodge Neon se 
3- 2000 VW GTI VR6 
4- 2002 Vw GTI 1.8t (replaced VR6 ^)
5- 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
6- 1997 Nissan 240sx SE 
7- 1972 Dodge Charger SE 
8- 1986 Jeep CJ7 ( woods jeep)
9- 1991 VW Golf ( miss this car)
10- 2003 VW GTI 1.8t 
11- 2003 VW GTI 20th Anniversary #2139 (Current Driver)

Bikes
1- 1994 Yamaha FZR600 (first Bike)
2- 2004 Kawasaki Ninja 636


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

Great thread!


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

These are the ones I owned in the past 12 years.:
1991 GTi 8V
1990 Corrado G60
1987 Mercedes 190E
1991 Passat 
2000 Civic
2008 Lancer
2005 Mazda 3s
2002 Jetta Wagon 2.0
1998 Maxima
1998 Chevy Venture
1999 Maxima
2003 Passat 2.8 Wagon
2003 Accord
2005 Prius
2001 BMW 330Ci Convertible
2002 Jetta TDI
2008 Rabbit
2006 Passat 2.0T
2005 Passat 4Motion Wagon
1996 Audi Cabrio
2000 Golf 2.0
2002 Jetta TDI
2005 G35 Coupe
2001 Jetta 1.8T
2005 Odyssey EX-L - current
2007 Passat 2.0T Wagon - current
now i'm looking for a 1960's MGB for summer 

My sig. are my daily drivers, balance was mostly driven by my wife.


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

No where near the list that some of you guys have, but I'll play...

2002 Mazda Protege5
2001 Chevy Cavalier Z24
2006 Hyundai Tiburon SE V6
2003.5 Mazdaspeed Protege
2006 Chrysler 300 Touring
2006 Jeep Commander Limited
2003 Ford Ranger EDGE
2011 Volkswagen Jetta SE
2014 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Edition 30 ***current vehicle***

_*Buying later this year for work commute -->* 2001 - 2004 Ford Lightning_


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

1) 1979 Impala (butter yellow)
2) 1994 Integra RS
3) 2005 Subaru Legacy
4) 2005 Mazda6 (V6 and Manual Transmission)
5) 2005 Acura TL (the only car I regret getting rid of)
6) 2006 Mini Cooper S
7) 2006 Audi S4 (Sprint Blue with 6MT)
8) 2012 Ford Fiesta
9) 2012 Prius C (Wife's Car)
10) 2014 Tiguan S (My Car)

I started buying my own cars in 2006 with the Subaru (my parents bought the previous 2). So I have averaged a new car every 1.25 years. 4 of these cars were purchased on a whim, which is why I think a salesman should NEVER turn me away for a test drive because "I am not really looking to buy a car today".


----------



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

6 cars, all VW's:

1) '77 Scirocco S (silver)
2) '83 GTI (red)
3) '89 GTI 16V (burgundy)
4) '82 Vanagon (tan/brown)
5) '71 Squareback (baby blue)
6) '75 Scirocco w/ '83 GTI engine (burgundy) -- current car

Wife has a '99 Audi A4 Avant (silver)


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

VW-Fritzi said:


> 6 cars, all VW's:
> 
> 1) '77 Scirocco S (silver)
> 2) '83 GTI (red)
> ...


:thumbup: nice!
I just passed a nice opportunity to own a clean squareback for $1100...still can't get over it.


----------



## Bobsully83 (Nov 26, 2012)

2000 Mitsubishi galant
2002 Nissan Altima
2003 gti 1.8t
2011 gti
2013 wrx
2013 golf r


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

AnAgentOrange said:


> 68 Toyota FJ40
> 91 Honda Prelude si
> 72 Dodge Charger
> 90 VW Jetta GLI 16v
> ...


ADD:

97 Toyota 4Runner--------Currently own
98 VW Beetle 2.0
92 VW Corrado SLC-------Currently own
86 Toyota 4Runner--------Currently own

I've managed to behave the last year, lol


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

1973 saab 99le <manual> (4 door)
1978 saab 99gle <manual> (5 door)
1991 vw passat gl wagon (pos car)
1991 saturn sl2 <manual>
1995 subaru impreza coupe <auto>
1997 vw jetta gt <manual>
2001 ford escape xlt 4x4 v6 <auto>
2001 ford focus wagon <auto>
2006 ford explorer eddie bauer 4x4 v8 <auto>
2011 kia optima sx (turbo) <auto> - ** current **
2011 vw jsw tdi dsg
2013 vw jsw tdi dsg - ** current **


----------



## 1VW4LRY (May 30, 2014)

I've owned the following:

1966 Ford Galaxie 500 hardtop coupe
1981 Ford Escort GL
1985 Dodge Omni GLH Turbo
1990 Volkswagen Jetta GL coupe
1995 Nissan Pickup
2004 Hyundai Elantra GT hatchback
2010 Honda Fit Sport
2013 Volkswagen Jetta SE 2.5

Additionally, my wife's driven the following since we were married:

1997 Subaru Legacy sedan
2010 Honda Civic EX sedan

Also, hi. This seemed like as good a thread as any to jump in and make my first post.


----------



## jays0578 (May 7, 2014)

1993 Saturn SL2
1991 Vw Golf Wolfsburg GTI
2002 Hyundai Elantra GT
1993 Olds 98
1990 Ford F150
1991 Acura Integra
1997 Acura Integra GSR
2003 VW Golf GTI


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LagoCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

94 Sentra XE
98 Passat GLS 1.8t
95 Passat GLX
83 Rabbit GTI
85 4000S Quattro
00 GTI Vr6
81 Rabbit Pickup
08 GTI 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FunktasticVR6 (Mar 11, 2006)

1- 1981 Z28 Chevrolet Camaro V8 Automatic (Black)

2- 1991 4dr Acura Integra 1.8ltr Automatic (Blue-Green)

3- 1996 VW Jetta GLS 2.0 Automatic (White)

4- 1988 VW Fox Manual (White)

5- 1984 V8 Ford Bronco 4x4 Automatic (Red)

6- 1994 VW VR6 Jetta GLX Manual (Black)

7- 1990 VW Corrado G60 Manual (Black)

8- 1999 Dodge Ram 2500 V10 4x4 Automatic (Black)

9- 1991 VW Corrado G60 *Parts Car Manual (Blue)

10- 1995 VW VR6 Jetta GLX Manual (Black)

11- 1990 VW Corrado G60 Manual (Tornado Red)

12- 2000 VW GTI 1.8T (Tropic Orange)

13- 2004 Audi A4 USP 1.8T Quattro (Brilliant Red)

14- 2011 Yamaha YZF R6 (Blue and White)

15- 1992 VW Corrado SLC VR6 (Black 'then' VooDoo Blue)

16- 2012 VW Jetta GLI 2.0T TSI DSG (Tornado Red)

17- 1993 VW Corrado SLC VRT (Dark Burgundy Pearl 'then' Signal Green)

18- 2007 VW Fahrenheit GTI 2.0T FSI DSG (Magma Orange)


...So 12 VW's and One Audi, not bad for only being 27yo lol eace:


----------



## 808gtide (May 27, 2014)

2002 Golf
2004 Gli
2005 Mercury Mountaineer
2006 Acura Tsx
2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1991 BMW 325i
1998 Audi A4
1991 Honda Accord
2012 Honda CRV
2007 Acura MDX
2013 GTI


----------



## Tdi love (Sep 11, 2013)

1994 Chevy S10
1996 Chevy Corsica 
1999 Chevy cavalier z24 
1991 vw 1.6 Eco diesel 
2006 Chevy cobalt ss 
2008 Chevy trailblazer ss 
2010 subaru Sti 
2003 honda civic ex
2008 Chevy trailblazer ss ( current/ wife's ride) 
1991 vw jetta gtx 16v ( little brother drives) 
2009 vw jetta tdi (current ride) 

Hopefully a bike soon!


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I've owned 36 cars. 

17 VWs
4 Audis
1 BMW
1 SAAB Sonnet
4 Volvo Wagons, 240 and 740
3 Alfa Romeos, GTV 2000, Duetto Spyder, Graduate 
2 Triumph TR3
1 Austin Healey 100/6
1 1969 Camaro Z28
1 1963 Chevrolet Impala SS
1 2001 Mazda Protege 5

The last one is the only one I absolutely hated.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 15, 2014)

1973 Olds Omega 
1978 Chevy Chevette
1986 Ford Escort GT
1993 Mazda 929
1993 Ford Taurus wagon
1996 Dodge Caravan
1990 Volvo 940 sedan*
2003 Dodge Neon *
2002 Toyota Sienna*
2002 Pontiac Grand Prix
2007 Chevy Malibu Maxx
2008 Chevy Impala*


* are cars that my wife drove (but I bought).


and....(as of yesterday) 2014 Jetta Sportwagen TDI


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

So many cars...  
I've only had three cars so far

1:1987 Chevy C10 (got totaled and sold to my uncle)

(Ones I still have)
2:1998 Golf GTI

3:1968 Beetle


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

1992 VW fox
1973 super beetle
1988 gti 16v
1997 Plymouth neon
2003 gti 1.8t
1990 golf gl
2001 jetta 2.0
1995 jetta 2.0
1998 s10
2006 jetta 2.5
1996 BMW 318ti
2008 r32
1973 mgb
2012 cc sport
1989 jetta
2008 passat wagon
2013 jetta hybrid
2004 r32
2014 acura rdx

19 cars 14 VW.


----------



## mKsTurbo (Mar 26, 2009)

1. 98 Jetta K2
2. 03 Jetta 1.8T 
3. 97 Jetta CL
4. 98 Civic 
5. 98 Civic
6. 03 Jetta 2.Slow 

only the 1.8T is not a beater


----------



## jurnimon (Apr 10, 2003)

1980 Ford Fairmont *Acquired via trade for a futon. Sold for the cost of a huffy road bike

1987 Nissan Sentra 

1990 Toyota Celica GT 

1999 Volkswagen Passat B5 1.8t *First brand new car

1994 Subaru Legacy Wagon 

2003 Mini Cooper 

2004 Mini Cooper S 

2001 Subaru Outback 

2006 Toyota Prius 

2005 Saab 92-x Aero

2002 Volkswagen Passat B5.5 GLX 4mo wagon

2012 Mini Cooper S Countryman All4 

2013 Subaru Outback 

2011 MB E350 BlueTec

2014 MB ML350 BlueTec 4Matic

2014 Volkswagen Passat TDI SEL 


I had hoped to get a MKVI Jetta TDI years ago. In a few days and I'm getting my third passat; with the TDI!


----------



## jfon (Apr 21, 2014)

Good memory exercise. Have had more than I thought!

My DD's:

1973 Opel Manta 4 spd (used)
1974 Opel 1900 Sportwagon 4 spd (used)
1975 Opel 1900 Sportwagon 4 spd (used)
1985 Volvo 245 Wagen 4 spd (hand me down from wife)
1995 Ford Taurus SHO 5 spd (company car)
2003 Nissan Maxima SE 6 spd (company car)
2007 Infiniti G35S 6 spd (company car)
2011 VW GTI 6 spd

Cars shared with my wife:

1979 Triumph Spitfire 4 spd (used, kept for 18 years)
1980 Mazda 626 Coupe 5 spd
1982 Honda Accord sedan 5 spd
1985 Volvo 245 Wagon 4 spd
1989 Ford Taurus Wagon
1993 Mercury Villager
1996 Ford Windstar
1999 Honda Odyssey
2003 Honda Odyssey
2007 Honda Odyssey
2013 Infiniti JX 35
2013 Toyota 4Runner Ltd

Used cars bought to get the kids through high school and college:

1996 Infiniti G20 5 spd
1999 Infiniti G20 5 spd
1999 Infiniti I30
2003 Toyota Highlander AWD


New cars bought for kids after college graduation:

2007 Honda CRV EX
2010 Subaru Forester
2011 Subaru WRX 5 spd
2015 Subaru WRX 6 spd


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Helltime said:


> from 2004 to current.
> 93 Dodge Dakota 4wd 5.2 V8 - First vehicle
> 89 Acura ledgend
> 96 ford F150
> ...


Since this list I have had..
09 gti 6spd
2012 jetta SE 5spd
2013 Jetta SE 5spd
1991 Miata 5spd
2000 Range rover 4.0 SE
1990 325i 5spd
09 bmw 135i 6spd
05 vw GTi 1.8t 5spd
1985 bmw 325e 5spd

1982 Yamaha maxim 650


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

OK, here goes, in more or less chronological order (including cars owned by significant others):
1980 VW Scirocco
1966 Buick Electra 225
1989 VW Fox
1982 VW Quantum wagon
1990 VW Corrado G60
1987 VW Cabriolet
1982 Audi Coupe GT
1988 Audi 5000S
1971 VW Camper
1996 VW Golf Harlequin
1982 VW Vanagon
1985 VW Golf
1987 Volvo 740GLE
2002 VW New Beetle
2003 VW Passat GLS 1.8T wagon

All are gone except the Passat. I hope to add another VW to the list soon...


----------



## dad488 (Sep 14, 2002)

64 chevrolet chevelle malibu ss convertible red/black
71 VW superbeetle orange/black
73 VW bus blue/white/gray 
76 audi fox wagon light yellow/tan (= VW dasher = vw passat)
74 fiat 124 spyder blue/black
79 VW bus brown/tan/ brown
82 VW scirocco silver/black
87 VW jetta GLI gray/black
91 Mazda MPV blue/silver//blue
93 Mazda Miata blue/black
96 VW Jetta black/black
98 VW Jetta silver/black
00 VW Passat GLX 4-Motion silver/black leather
03 VW GTI VR6 gray/gray leather
13 Porsche Boxster Agate Grey Metallic / Black Leather


dad488


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

My list isn't quite as robust as others, but here it is anyways:

These are in order of when I had them from oldest at age 19 to present at 40 years old. 

Previously Owned:

1959 Ford Thunderbird
1984 VW Jetta GLI
1991 Ford Escort GT
1992 Mazda Protege LX
1983 VW GTI
1984 VW GTI
1992 VW Jetta Wolfsburg
1999 Honda Civic Si (Turbocharged)
1986 VW Jetta 
1988 Honda Civic Hatchback (b16 swap)
1991 VW Passat Wagon
1992 VW Passat Wagon
1995 Subaru Legacy Wagon
2005 Ford Focus
2000 Ford Focus 
1991 VW Jetta Carat
1994 Chevrolet Caprice Wagon
1994 Chevrolet Caprice
1999 VW Passat Wagon 1.8t
2003 VW Passat Wagon 1.8t
2010 Mazda 5

Bikes:
1993 Kawasaki ZX7
2008 Yamaha FZ1
2001 GSXR 750

Currently Own:

2014 VW GTI
1987 Jetta Wolfsburg (project)
2001 GSXR 750


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

I am turning 33 in October and have owned 35 VW's as far as I can remember since 2003. I still own a few of the cars in the list namely my 2001 Crown Vic, my 1985 Mustang Cobra Gt(long term project), my 2001 Golf CL (Bought it to fix up and give to my Nephew as his first car) and most recently a 2002 GTI VR6 ( 12v Cammed and mk3 intake and a bunch of ricey mods which I am fixing).


1986 chevrolet montecarlo ls
1981 chevrolet montecarlo ls
1981 chevy malibu
1981 malibu
1990 ford taurus
1990 cavalier
1993 sunbird(Not even 12 hours)
1985 chevy blazer
1983 gmc jimmy
1988 tempest
1986 gmc jimmy
1984 chevy blazer
1988 gmc jimmy
1988 ford ranger
1990 caprice cop pack
1987 montecarlo ls
1991 caprice
1986 hyundai excel
1986 golf 
1991 jetta
1991 jetta
1991 jetta td
1986 jetta
1987 golf
1987 scirocco 16v
1986 scirocco 8v
1991 dodge shadow
1991 passat
1991 passat
1990 golf
1991 gti
1990 jetta automatic
1992 gti
1994 jetta vr 
1992 golf
1992 golf
1996 jetta 2.ol8v
1990 jetta 2.0l 8v Pacific edition
1993 golf diesel 
1994 gti
1990 Corrado vr6 
1992 Golf 
1993 gmc jimmy 4x4 5 Speed
1991 Bmw 318 is
1989 Chevrolet Blazer
1992 Jetta 2.0l 8v
1990 Corrado vr6 swap
1995 Passat vr6 5 speed
1995 Passat vr6 5 speed
1990 toyota 4runner
1998 red Golf
1985 Mustang Cobra GT
2000 Jetta
2005 p71
1998 Jetta Vr6
1998 Passat 1.8t
2001 Crown Vic 
2000 Lincoln Town Car
2004 Crown Vic
2000 Regal GS
2000 Dakota
2002 Ford Escape
2000 Jetta TDI
2001 Golf 
2002 GTI 
1998 Ranger
1995 Mustang
1997 Acura EL 1.6
1997 Honda Civic
2000 Saturn


35 VW'S
2 Corrado's
2 Scirocco 2's
2 B3 Passats
2 B4 Passats
1 B5 Passat
2 MK4 Jettas
1 Mk4 Golf ( Will eventually give it to my gf's Nephew)
1 MK4 GTI
1 MK3 gti
2 MK3 Golf's
3 MK3 Tornado Red Jetta's (2 vr's, 1 2.0)
5 MK2 Golf's
7 MK2 Jetta's
2 GTI'S 8V AND 16V


----------



## Lethe01 (Jun 6, 2014)

1985 Toyota celica gt
1985 Toyota 4 runner
1987 Toyota pickup
1989 Mustang gt
*2000 VR6 GTI*
2003 Dodge ram 2500
2008 Mazdaspeed3
2010 Jeep Rubicon (2dr)
2010 Mustang gt

I've also had a couple motorcycles over the past few years.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

20 cars at least, 2 motorcycles, 2 VWs


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I own now a 2012 VW Polo. Link for more pics 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7018036-My-VW-Polo-2012


----------



## mike82caddy (Jul 4, 2010)

1982 vw caddy
1992 gli 16v
1999 corrado get
2001 b5 s4


----------



## Rwarns (Jul 17, 2014)

1971 Chevy Impala
1961Buick Invicta
1984 Mercury Lynx
1986 Mustang GT
1990Ford Probe LX
1992VWPassat
1999 VW Jetta GL
2002 Mazda Protoge ES
2003 Passat GLS
2006 Mazda 6GT
2010 VW GTI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VroomPssh (Mar 21, 2009)

In order:

2000 Kia Sephia auto
2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS 5spd
2004 Honda CR-V AWD 5spd (have never seen another 5spd since I sold it)
2008 Honda Civic Si sedan 6spd
*2002 Volkswagen GTI 1.8t 5spd*
1991 Toyota Celica convertible 5spd
*1992 Volkswagen GTI 8v 5spd*
1996 Nissan Maxima 5spd
1996 Acura Integra GSR 5spd
2007 Suzuki GS500F
2006 Suzuki GSX-R 600 (currently own)
2014 Mini Countryman S All4 auto (currently own, wife's daily)
*2015 Volkswagen Golf 1.8 2door Launch Edition 5spd (currently own)*


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm now at 4 cars total....3 being vw:

2007 vw gli fahrenheit
1967 vw beetle
1965 vw bus


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

1974 Triumph Spitfire
1976 Triumph Spitfire
1979 Triumph Spitfire
1972 BMW 2002
1982 Honda Civic 1.3
1982 Subaru GL
1982 VW Jetta diesel 
1995 VW Jetta GLX
1998 VW GTI 8v
2008 VW Rabbit 4dr.
2010 VW GTI (current)
2011 VW JSW TDI (wife's)


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

*...and now another one*



Pulaski53 said:


> OK, here goes, in more or less chronological order (including cars owned by significant others):
> 1980 VW Scirocco
> 1966 Buick Electra 225
> 1989 VW Fox
> ...


Just traded in my 2003 Passat wagon for a 2013 Tiguan.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

Lots of great collections! I'll be adding another Mk1 to the list shortly


----------



## Spazz882 (Apr 4, 2015)

89 Sunbird 
93 Civic HB 
86.5 Supra 
83 Blazer
89 Lincoln MK6
93 MX6
2003 Ranger
95 Jetta MK3
03 Explorer 
91 Dodge D150
94 MX6
91 DA Integra 
2001 F150 Supercrew (Totaled)
91 240sx 
96 Civic 4 door 
07 Saturn Outlook XR (Current)
01 Elantra (Totaled)
94 Accord Wagon (Current)
01 Jetta MK4 1.8T (Current)
04 Yamaha R6 - Race Bike (Current)


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

95 vw jetta mk3 2.0 red

99.5 vw jetta mk3 vr6 (couldnt have been a nicer car black on black 5 spd 55kmiles however absolute LEMONNNNN)

99.5 b5 audi a4 1.8t quattro silver

02 audi tt 225 roadster white exterior with black rag top and much desired tan baseball glove leather seats :heart: (loved it miss it super reliable)

08 vw jetta gli 2.0tsi autobahn red (current. super clean 1 owner just hit 100k miles)

so you can say every car ive owned is a vw eace:eace::beer::beer:


----------



## Ohgeez (Oct 22, 2010)

This is not the exact order but its close. Started at the age of 15. Some years I went through 2-3 in a year.

'67 VW Squareback 4 speed manual: First car bought in 1985. Had an original 22k miles and mint condition. 
'79 Toyota Celcia GT 5 spd man
'77 Buick Century with a transplanted v8
'83 Olds Cutlass v6
'85 Olds Cutlass v8
'83 Toyota Supra 5 spd man
'79 Fiat Spider
'88 Toyota Supra Turbo
'90 Mazda MX6 Coupe
'88 Honda Prelude
'90 Mercury Topaz
'94 Mits Galant
'98 Pontiac GTP Coupe
'92 Acura Legend Coupe
'99 BMW 740i
'03 Mazda 3
'03 Nissan Murano (current)
'06 VW Passt (current)
'13 Dodge Challenger RT
'13 Honda Accord v6 coupe
'14 VW Passat (current)


----------



## jhinsc (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm almost embarrassed to say how many. I think I remembered them all since I started driving in late 1973. You can see from the following that I drove some pretty crappy cars in my day, even when bought new!

1964 Dodge Polara 4 door
1965 Impala 2 door hardtop
1964 Dodge Polara 2 door hardtop, with a/c!
1974 Toyota Corolla
1975 Chevy Monza
1976 Ford Pinto
1978 Ford Granada
1980 Chevy Chevette
1980 Chevy ? - can't remember the model name
1983 VW Jetta 4-door 
1983 Mazda pickup
1986 Hyundai Accent hatchback
1988 Hyundai Accent 4-door
1976 Chevy Impala - the big boat!
1989 Mazda B2000 pickup
1991 Mazda B2300 ext cab pickup
1992 Infiniti Q45
1994 Honda Accord
1996 Nissan Sentra
1997 Nissan Maxima
1999 Acura CL
2000 VW New Beetle
2000 Acura RL
2002 Infiniti I35
2006 Honda Accord
2008 Honda Accord
2010 Toyota Prius
2013 Toyota Prius v
2014 Passat TDI


----------



## harpy207 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dodge Colt
69 Mustang Mach 1
72 Buick GS Stage 1
Pontiac Tempest 
68 Rustang 
Audi Fox
Mk1 Jetta
Audi Quattro
VW Quantum
VW Passat
Porsche 928
Ford Tempest
Ford Focus 
Golf Mk4 GTI


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't remember the specific years of a lot of them but here is my list:

1969 Chevy Impala
1969 Camaro SS
1970 F150
Some kind of Opel
Ford Cortina Station Wagon
1976 Toyota Land Cruiser
Fiat 128
Fiat 124 
Fiat 131
Fiat Strada
2- Volvo 245 Wagons
Volvo 240 Sedan
Jeep Cherokee
1985 Chevy Impala
1969 F150
1973 F150
1985 F150
1991 Jeep Wrangler
1975 Mercedes Benz 280C
1969 Buick LeSabre
2003 Nissan Xterra 
2011 Nissan Xterra Pro-4X
*2004 VW Jetta Wagon
2008 VW Jetta SE
2009 VW Jetta SE*

I'm probably missing a few, I blame it on age. I got my driver's license in 1976.


----------



## LastRinATX (Oct 8, 2013)

'92 Chevy Camaro RS (autoX monster, for its class, G-stock, LOL)
'88 Pontiac Fiero
'87 Hyundai Excel (87hp monster!)
'93 Toyota MR2 Turbo
'96 Honda CBR600F3
'96 Nissan Altima
'93.5 Toyota Supra NA (RIP, met its death on Old Lime Creek Rd)
'93.5 Toyota Supra TT
'97 Acura CL 2.2
'02 VW Jetta TDI Wagon
'13 VW Golf R


----------



## DerKlienerPanzer (Apr 12, 2015)

1948 standard beetle
1958 bug ragtop
61 bug vert
68 bug vert
55 double door panel bus
55 23 window bus
69 bug
65 Ghia 
72 Charger
69 Barracuda
98 explorer sport
97 Volve 850R wagon
98 Volvo V70
97 Silverado
71 240 z
90 240sx (drift car)
91 q45
69 dodge coronet vert
71 dodge d100 440 big block truck
71 dodge duster
71 caddy
07 VW Eos
92 500 SL
07 Corrola S
92 Toyota truck
95 Tacoma 
95 Honda interceptor


----------



## elborikua (Mar 5, 2015)

1972 Maverick
1984 Suzuki Samurai
1972 VW Super Beetle
1974 VW Van
1978 Toyota Corolla
1993 Pontiac Grand Am
1996 Pontiac Grand Am
1999 Pontiac Grand Am
1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo
1992 Firebird Trans am
1985 RX-7
1988 RX-7
2003 Dodge Durango
2001 Acura TL
2015 VW GTI


----------



## CHR1S_H4NSEN (Apr 6, 2015)

1995 300ZX, NA
2006 Civic Si
2013 WRX 5dr (current)
2008 Miata PRHT

2016+ R (future)


----------



## JakeKottke (Apr 9, 2014)

88' BMW 528e
95' Jeep Grand Cherokee V8
08' VW Jetta 5spd


----------

